# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  [5e] 14th level module test drive IC

## J-H

The disappearances around Eastram started slowly at first.  Wild game became more scarce, and skeletal animals with the flesh stripped off their bones occasionally started being sighted, leading some to claim that a necromancer was working in the area.  The villagers of Eastram nearby posted a city watch, began repairing the old palisade wall, and sent messages for help.

One or two low-to-mid level adventuring parties responded, one funded by the local feudal lord, and began hunting the suspected necromancer.  They have gone "dark" and are no longer reachable by Sending or other methods.  Something has gone wrong.

If available, the party may have used Scrying or other out-of-battle magics to try to learn more, although you probably won't learn more than what you see when you arrive at the outskirts of Eastram at least two days after the last contact.

The village is in ruins.  Its surrounded by a rude and apparently recently-built palisade wall, but the wall has several holes in it where the tree trunks and branches that made it up have been knocked down or torn out of the ground.

Although there appear to be no active fires, over half of the close-set buildings have been reduced to nothing more than blackened timbers standing or leaning against stone chimney-columns.  The burnt areas wrap around the middle of town in a C shape, with the southeastern quadrant of town most intact.  The most intact buildings are also the tallest:  In the center of town, a mid-sized temple building (about 40x60), a small stone smithy, and a large tavern or inn building all still stand.

As you approach the town, you smell old smoke, with an undertone of rotting flesh.  

*=> Party
What do you do/where do you go?*

----------


## Pyrophilios

Armariel had come as soon as he had received the call for help. He was quite happy to see his old party had heeded the call as well. Though the reunion had been kept short, seeing as the situation of the villaged seemed dire.

Looking around he said: *"It looks like there's been a real attack, instead of just disappearances. And not that long ago. We can expect some opposition to still remain in there - and by the smell I wouldn't be suprised if it's undead.

I suggest we do a careful reconnaissance flyby. Abigail, I know you can fly by yourself. Ally, I can carry you with me. Thoradin... well I see you still don't like riding a pegasus or a griffon, so you'll have to follow on foot.
Let's see to the temple first if it has been desecrated. If not we can use it as a starting point to look for survivors."* 

While he spoke, he picked three gold coins from his pocket and put them on the inside rim of his shield. 

*Spoiler*
Show



I use precasted Tiny Servants with a 4th level slot

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Elemental Gift (10min) 
Concentrating: --

Abi holds one hand up to block the sunlight from her eyes, as she peers out at the ruins, though the motion turns into something of a mock salute - she'd never been in a military to learn the 'right way' to do it. "Roger dodger!" She taps the ring on her her middle finger. "Wake up buddy, time to go to work." Tagar, her ever-faithful elemental servant appears in the air before her, its form that of an infernal imp, though one crafted from mud and dirt (with the occasional sprout of grass or weeds) instead of flesh. "We're headed to the temple, go give a once over of the other buildings, see if you can spot any survivors or enemies and then meet up with us at the temple for a report. Don't engage or assist, lookie-loo's only." "You got it bawss." The elemental imp drawls back, before his form shifts into that of a perfectly ordinary crow - or was it a raven? She wasn't a bird expert. - and turns invisible, the only notice of his exit the slight sound of wingbeat on air. She taps the ring again, this time calling on the power inside her to make her weightless. "Ready when you are."



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Activate Elemental Gift for 10min of flying.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  130/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Mounted (Steeltusk), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin shakes his head and frowns at the scene before them. Eastram is nearly all destroyed. His reports indicated the chieftain's son went missing after leaving the town, so he mutters a quick prayer that the boy isn't among the wreckage. Steeltusk snorts at the odor surrounding the town, *I know boy, I know,* Thoradin says, patting the massive boar on the head, *But we have to go take a look.*

*Thoradin... well I see you still don't like riding a pegasus or a griffon, so you'll have to follow on foot,* Armariel calls out. *I aint a bird,* Thoradin says to himself before directing Steeltusk to move forward. They cautiously make their way through the town, rubble on either side, heading in the direction of the temple.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Thoradin has Death Ward cast on himself, and on Steeltusk as per Find Greater Steed.

----------


## J-H

As the party travels through the ruins to the temple, some flying low and others riding, you notice a few dead bodies around, all stripped to skeletal remains.  There aren't nearly as many bodies as you'd expect given the number of buildings, however.

The town square is a large open area (80x80) centered around a large well.  Along the borders of the square are the temple, the smithy, and a two-story inn & tavern, plus some burnt-out houses.  

Paying the most attention to the temple, you see that the exterior is painted with green leaves, colored flowers, and golden sheaves of grain, indicating to all who pay attention to such that its a temple to Chauntea, the goddess of fertility and growing things.  The temples front double doors faces towards the square.  The doors have been ripped off their hinges, and a shallow trench in the earth shows where something appears to have been dragged on a route running between the temple's front doors and the north gate of the town.

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Elemental Gift (10min) 
Concentrating: --

Hovering a little bit above the ground but still within earshot, she eyes the trail warily. "Either they brought some real big with them or they took something just as big when they left." She calls down, trying to judge which is the correct direction by trail marks. If something big had been dragged in, it would probably still be there, and something that large would probably be a pain to fight. The big ones always were. She doesn't approach any further though, best to let the hardier and better armoured take the lead. She quite enjoys having her organs on the inside, and while her magic was no slouch, thick plate was probably still the superior option.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  130/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Mounted (Steeltusk), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin frowns, *If this is a necromancer, he added the poor lot that was here to his army. Not nearly as many bodies as I would expect, and they're all stripped to the bone...*

Thoradin guides Steeltusk near each pile of rubble. He won't be able to recognize the chieftain's son from a pile of bones, but if some of the skeletons look like dwarves, it may be a clue.

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 19 HP: 126/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: 
Concentrating: --

Damian greets his friends and colleagues and turns to examining the razed settlement. The view is depressing, but the elf aims primarily on the signs of whatever could have dealt with two prepared and competent adventure groups. When the group gets closer to the temple, he nods to Abigail's words: *"Seems so. I guess it was an altar or something alike. We definitely should look closer, but first let's check if there are any surprises left"* - finishing his speech, Damian cautiously approaches the temple, examining surroundings. He seeks for possible ambush sites, checks the bodies for possible raising in the form of the dead, and looks for all kind of traps - both mundane and magical.

----------


## Breitheamh

Alive's smile waned a bit as they came across the ruined town.  Death always made things a little less fun...  But ever the oddity, they offered a flourishing curtsy and giggled into their hand like a shy maiden as they offered Armariel a hand to carry them aloft for an overhead view of the village.

Seeing them in the sky, at first glance Ally appears to just be wasting time, starting off attempting a Superman pose.  But finding that they don't quite have the core strength for it, they switch to Mary Martin's Peter Pan, commenting to Armariel, "Pfft, Reeves always made it look so easy."

However, while their body seems to act with a mind of its own, their eyes are trained sharply on the ground, and that trench...

'Hmm... I'm not sure that's an altar drag; maybe a poorly laid railroad foundation?"

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --

*"I agree, the altar is most likely the reason for these tracks. Altars often contain relics - bones of dead saints. Maybe that's the reason for the attack - but no, I shouldn't speculate. 
Servants, activate sentry mode. 

I'm going in to have a closer look. Thoradin, I'd appreciate it if you could watch my back."*

With that, Armariel put away the broom in his bag, put three ball bearings on the gold coins, drew his moontouched blade and entered the temple. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Precasting magic stone and instructing the tiny servants to ready attacks against potential threats. Tiny Servants have blindsight 60ft.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  130/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Mounted (Steeltusk), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin looks up from the rubble that he and Steeltusk are inspecting, *Blasted half-elf has no patience.* He clicks his teeth and spurs Steeltusk to trot up to the temple where he dismounts and brings his hammer and shield to bear, *I'm right behind you.*

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Elemental Gift (10min) 
Concentrating: --

"And I'm right behind you!" Abigail adds, decidedly not 'right behind', but instead a short distance away so as not to be in a potential explosion radius. It only needed to happen to you once...twice...maybe three or four times before she finally learned.

----------


## J-H

Abigail studies the trench, but is unable to figure out which way it was going (Survival: rolled 3+2=5).  
Thoradin checks over the skeletons, spotting only one dwarven skeleton.  He's pretty sure the town is majority-human, though.

With no traps or ambushes spotted, Armariel and Thoradin enter the temple of Chauntea.  It's daytime, so the clerestory windows give some light; a few magical lamps along the walls are still lit, and don't seem to have been harmed.  The pews are knocked askew, with a few tipped over.  It looks mostly like they were just shoved aside.  
The area where you think a large altar would have stood is empty, save for a number of scratches and rub marks on the stone floor.  Something was there, and now is not.

A single door in  the back corner, carved to blend in with the engravings of growing things, stands partly open.

----------


## Breitheamh

Peering into the temple and seeing the distinct lack of an altar, Ally turns to the rest of the town, attempting to discern anything unusual about the trail leading away from the temple and through the north gate, absentmindedly playing hopscotch along the drag marks for a few yards.

While waiting for the others, they rummage in their bag for a moment, pulling out a mildewed map of some sort, shrug their shoulders, and attempt to start lining it up with the town's layout.

They shrug again when it doesn't seem to fit and stuff the map back into the bag.

"Not a treasure hunt, apparently."

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  130/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Mounted (Steeltusk), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin's eyes narrow at the missing altar, *Armariel, something profane is happening, or perhaps already has.* He eyes the door in the back and jerks his head towards it to Amariel before moving to it, still astride the armored boar.

Holy Earthmother of Bounty and Harvest, Thoradin whispers in prayer as he advances, forgive our trespass. Steeltusk is a celestial spirit of the Mounting Heavens, and we are here as agents of Moradin, the All-Father and the Soul Forger. We seek those that have acted against our own, and have desecrated your House, and will destroy them. He peers around the pews and up at the rafters as they creep forward, hoping not to incur Chauntea's wrath. He looks to Armariel and shrugs, *Boars are pests to farmers...*

----------


## J-H

As Thoradin moves forward, he sees nothing overtly suspicious until he reaches the back door.  The joyful carvings of grain, bunches of grapes, and piles of fruit on the ends of the pews stand in grim contrast to the rest of the scene, and the rest of the town.  

There's a large bloodstain on the stone by the door at the back, which leads to an unlit room.  Thoradin's darkvision allows him to see furnishings inside.  It looks like the priest or priestess of the temple probably had quarters behind the door.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --

The moon touched blade dispelled with its light the lingering darkness as Armariel stepped into the darkened room, taking a close look for any traces of who the perpetrators had been and what had happened here.
*"So they did steal the altar. Let's see if anything else noteworthy is missing."*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Investigation

(1d20+5)[*21*]

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Elemental Gift (10min) 
Concentrating: --

Abi keeps her eyes open, but her expertise was in talking to people, not intuiting from bloodstains and drag marks. She glides through the main room slowly, using her flight to look closer at the rafters and ceiling overhead, just in case there might be someone - or some_thing_ - hiding there. Though from a glance it didn't seem so, and her enhanced vision meant little could hide in the darkness from her. She keeps her spellcasting rod at hand. It did smell of an ambush, a trap left behind in the wake of whatever had come through.

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 19 HP: 126/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: 
Concentrating: --

And now it was time for more thorough examination. Damian heads to the place, where altar was, and to the room behind the opened door, searching for other clues, and trying not to step in the bloodstain.

----------


## J-H

You find no traps or left-behind foes.

The living quarters contain a slept-in and unmade bed, a wardrobe of clothing, a small kitchen, and other things youd expect.  In addition, there is a a small work table, mortar, pestle, and everything else needed to function as a Herbalists Kit.  Near the work table is a small cabinet mounted on the wall, marked with a caduceus.  Inside is a small stock of potions:  3 potions of healing, 1 antitoxin, 1 elixir of health, 1 potion of greater healing.  The cabinet also contains a  Healers Kit.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  130/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Mounted (Steeltusk), Aura of Protection/Courage

*Either no one survived to make use of these, or they're too frightened to leave from hiding. Best to check the inn and the smithy.* He helps the others load up the potions and kits before mounting back up and heading to check the inn.

----------


## Breitheamh

While the others search through the backroom of the temple, Al walks all around the outside of it, humming a discordant melody to themself, with an eye on the rest of the town, particularly the less ruined area, keeping eyes and ears open for signs of anything resembling life.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --

Armariel stowed the potions safely within his bag of holding before joining the paladin again outside. 
"Yes, the Inn next. Maybe someone had the good sense to barricade themselves in a cellar room. Though my hopes are not particularly high. If only I could remember..."

He muttered to himself while keeping a watchful eye on his surroundings, entering the inn with his shield raised.




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


History roll to maybe remember something useful about the altar and/or the church

(1d20+11)[*21*]

----------


## J-H

*Spoiler: History*
Show


It'd actually be Religion, so +6 instead of +11 on your roll.  Most temples have a font or other fixture containing holy water for ceremonies.  Some can be quite large.  You didn't see one here.  Something big and heavy is missing from the altar spot, and you know the two are sometimes combined.



The tavern is a large two-story building, with a one-story stables adjacent to it.  The taverns large front door  just tall enough to accommodate a goliath  is partly open beneath a sign showing a two-headed dog baying at the moon.  

As he approaches the inn, Armariel (Passive Perception 17) notices that one of the dormer windows on the second floor is open, and that theres a greyish lump wedged in between part of the roof and one of the chimneys. The lump appears to be fabric pulled over something, and a boot is sticking out at one end.

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Elemental Gift (10min) 
Concentrating: --

The potions were a good and bad sign; good for them, bad for whomever left them. They'd not had chance to use them, which said that whatever had come through this place had crushed them before they'd had any real chance. The small town had clearly not been prepared. She didn't know much about religious stuff beyond a few prayers here and there but she did know that people taking altars from one church to another was probably a bad sign. "See anything that's...anything?" She asks, floating nearby. Her mood wasn't dampened, per se, but that the destruction seemed so overwhelming was weighing on her.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --

Armariel held up his free hand, indicating for the party to stop:
"There's something or someone on the roof. Abigail, can you take a quick look? Also, I don't like the look of that open window. Be careful if you are passing...

Basin! That's what's missing in that church. There should have been a basin of holy water too - maybe combined with the altar."

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Elemental Gift (10min) 
Concentrating: --

She glances at the roof, but her X-eyes didn't see whatever Armariel did. Still, she well knew that his eyes saw better than hers, so he was probably right. Another quick mock salute and she rises up in a wide loop, steering well clear of the warned-of window, to take a closer look at the lump. She approaches cautiously, but perhaps with less than she should, getting as close as possible and, if not earning the ire of anything hidden, begins poking and prodding at the fabric and errant boot to see what it is.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  130/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Mounted (Steeltusk), Aura of Protection/Courage

As they made their way to the inn, Gail floated nearby. Thoradin always called her Gail, _Gail is a strong name_, he'd told her. She asks See anything that's...anything?

*No folks so far, Gail. An' they didn' spare anyone in the church,* he says solemnly. 

Armariel holds up his free hand, indicating for the party to stop, There's something or someone on the roof. Abigail, can you take a quick look? Also, I don't like the look of that open window. Be careful if you are passing...

Thoradin squints his eyes at the window and roof, *Aye, good eyes Armariel, something seems amiss up there. With caution, Gail.*

Basin! Armariel calls out, That's what's missing in that church. There should have been a basin of holy water too - maybe combined with the altar.

*What would a necromancer want with holy water?* Thoradin muses, *It hurts the undead...*

----------


## J-H

Those down below see Abigail float up to the shape.  When she pokes it, the cloak is suddenly tossed aside and you see a humanoid figure twist out from under it and stab at the halfling woman, nearly hitting her in the leg with a short blade.  

*Spoiler: Abigail*
Show


When you poke at the cloak and boot, it suddenly jerks into motion.  The cloak is swept aside, and you see a surprised face - but mostly, you see a short sword stabbing out at you, stabbing at your leg!  The blade barely misses.

The blade is quickly withdrawn, and you see a human male, apparently a young adult, with wide eyes as he realizes that the person he just stabbed is a halfling woman, and not whatever he was expecting to have to try to kill.  He speaks in a shocked tone, but not above a loud whisper _"You're not trying to eat me!  Sorry.  I, uh... are you okay?"_

The young man is clad in practical tan clothes underneath a set of dark green leather armor that appears to have come from some kind of reptilian beast.  He has light brown shoulder-length hair that appears to have been styled in a slightly wavy fashion that would normally be fashionable.  However, his hair is sweaty and matted, and his clothes are dirty and bloodstained.  He smells of sweat and fear, and there are circles under his eyes.

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

Alive had wandered off again, observing the unruined parts of town closely, hopping from cobblestone to cobblestone, attempting not to step on any cracks.  They weren't far from the group, maybe 20 yards or so, but their attention was elsewhere, looking for signs of life among the smithy and the more intact dwellings.

However, upon the brief kerfuffle, they turn and crick their neck toward the party, pulling out a small copper  wire and beginning to floss their teeth with it as they softly speak the words of their cantrip,

"Abby-gailey, darling?  Is everything sweet as a dung beetle's mating ritual over there?"



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Perception around the other intact parts of town (1d20+8)[*15*]
Cast Message to Abigail asking if everything is kosher.

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Elemental Gift (10min) 
Concentrating: --

Abigail doesn't shift when the blade comes her way, mostly because it doesn't go 'her way' exactly, but plunges right into the illusory copy of her half a foot to her left. "Sprightly fella aren't ya?" She considers replying back to the _Message_ directly, but the others would probably want to know, so instead she calls down. "Got a survivor, armed, but he's not trying to stab me," then, much more quietly, "anymore." 

She gives him a once over; the armour seemed expensive, the hair style fashionable. Perhaps a local noble-sort, or one of the other adventurers that had preceded them. "Never better," she finally answers his question. "Abigail Klisi, adventurer and general problem solver. Me and my friends are here to, well, solve a problem. Would you like to climb down from the roof so we can all chat about it? If it helps, I promise that none of us will try to eat you."



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Persuasion if required: (1d20+11)[*18*]

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 19 HP: 126/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: 
Concentrating: --

*"True. Not hungry at all. Need any help with climbing down from there?"* - asks Damian, examining the survivor and determining the way of conversation, so that this man wouldn't be in any more shock and would give the necessary information.

----------


## J-H

The young man stands, stretching.  Something pops audibly in one shoulder.  _"Jasper Hill.  I came here with an adventuring group, too... now I'm all that's left."_

When Damian calls up to him, he winces and brings a finger up to his mouth in a shushing motion.  He quietly turns back to Abigail.  _"Most of them left the morning after the attack, but last I knew there were still some ghouls in the tavern down below.  I had to climb up here to get away, and I haven't seen or heard them leave.  I'm all out of arrows and none of the other buildings are close enough to jump to from here, so... better safe than eaten."_  His face slackens for a moment and his eyes take on a distant look.

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

Ally sidles up closer to the group when Abigail explains the situation, arriving in time to see the young man's shushing.  They look around for the source of his worry, and absentmindedly twang the copper wire in their mouth like a jaw harp, sending out to the young adventurer, "Have no fear.  We have the power of David Blaine and anime on our side.  Just need to know where and how many?"

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Elemental Gift (10min) 
Concentrating: --

If the ghouls were inside the building the easiest answer would just be to drop it on them, and though immensely satisfying it would be a waste to damage the town more than it had been and if there was anyone else hiding, they'd be killed in the crossfire. It was a little surprising the ghouls hadn't leapt out at the party, perhaps they had a feast inside that was keeping them occupied. "Sorry to hear about your group, but they won't go unavenged! We'll clear up these ghouls," she nods down at Ally to make sure the question posed wasn't forgotten. "and then you can tell us everything you know about what went on so we can go problem-solve it." 

Fighting in the open would probably be easier (for her especially) though if they could choke-point the undead at a door that'd be the best option.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --

Armariel pulled out his broom again and flew up to stay beside Abigail in the air.
*"That's important information, yes. Also was it just ghouls or other kinds of undead as well. 
Oh, and would you like a ride down from the roof and outside of town while we are at it."*

Armariel indicated for Jasper to get on the broom with him.

----------


## J-H

Jasper nods eagerly. _ "I'd be happy to get out of here!  They came at night, so I couldn't see very well, but it sure looked like it was ghouls everywhere.  Half time when they injured someone, whoever they clawed would just freeze, and then...."_ He looks a bit green.  _"I think I may find a different career."_
Jasperly eagerly hops on the broom, but doesn't seem to be too interested in getting off of it at ground level.
_
"The next morning a whole pack of them went into the temple and dragged the big bowl-shaped altar out with a bunch of ropes.  There were lots of regular ghouls, as well as some that seemed bigger and tougher with grey skin or white skin.  I was trying really hard to hide so I didn't get a good look, but I could have sworn I saw someone in heavy armor as well.  Ghouls don't usually wear armor, do they?"_

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  130/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Mounted (Steeltusk), Aura of Protection/Courage

There's a commotion on the roof but Gail appears to be handling it. She is speaking to what looks like a young human man, and calls something down about there being ghouls afoot. Thoradin's grip tightens on his hammer, *Stay alert,* he says to the others as he looks around.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If the doors to the inn are open, or there is a hole in the wall somewhere that he can see, Thoradin will use Divine Sense to try and detect the presence of any fiends or undead inside.

----------


## J-H

Thoradin detects no undead within his range of vision.  There's still much of the inn that he can't perceive though, and the whole town carries a faint spiritual odor as a result of the recent death of its inhabitants.
*Spoiler: Divine sense*
Show


The presence of strong evil registers on your senses like a noxious odor, and powerful good rings like heavenly music in your ears. As an action, you can open your awareness to detect such forces. Until the end of your next turn, you know the location of any celestial, fiend, or undead within 60 feet of you that is not behind total cover. You know the type (celestial, fiend, or undead) of any being whose presence you sense, but not its identity (the vampire Count Strahd von Zarovich, for instance). Within the same radius, you also detect the presence of any place or object that has been consecrated or desecrated, as with the hallow spell.

So anything inside the inn but blocked from line of effect to you by walls, doors, etc., could not be sensed.

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Elemental Gift (10min) 
Concentrating: --

"Free range ghouls? Scraps, maybe, but by the sounds of it these ones were organised. Probably a necromancer or a vampire or a wight or a lich or a demilich or- well, there's a lot of things it could be." Abigail gently pats Jasper's shoulder. "No harm in a career change. You could go into brewing! I could give you some tips, and people will always want a hard drink. When we're done, I mean. Ghouls come first. Probably best you stay up there until we take them out, unless you want to help out." She gives him another once over. "No offense meant, but you're probably best staying up here."

She'd wait for the others on the ground level to gain the ghoul's attention. She could fire from on high easily enough. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Arcana(?) roll on if ghouls wearing armour _does_ mean anything of note. If another skill would be better, scrap the +5 and just make it a straight d20. (1d20+5)[*24*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --

"I disagree." Armariel said, flying the boy down to the ground. "Ghouls can climb. It's likely best if he leaves the town immediately and goes home. Head straight out, following the tracks of the huge boar - you can't miss them. Along that route it's very unlikely that any undead still hide."

The high elf turned towards his companions with a regal expression: 
*"Let's end these foul creatures. If need be, we can burn down the building."*

Armariel once again put away the broom and renewed the spell on the ball bearings, turning them again into deadly projectiles. 
Satisfied he closed in on the open door, ready to evade.




*Spoiler*
Show


I'm moving while using the dodge action.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  130/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Mounted (Steeltusk), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin opens his eyes. Apart from the general spiritual stench over the town, he can't detect the presence of ghouls inside, *They aint out in the open in there,* he says to the others, *Either skulking about in some of the rooms, or on the second floor...*

He looks back to see Armarial bringing the young man down to the ground on his flying broom. Thoradin pulls the reins and Steeltusk brings him over to Jasper. With all the bedside manner expected of a dwarf avenger, Thoradin grabs the boy's jaw and turns his face from side to side, looking for wounds and abrasions. He pulls the boy forward to check on his back and arms and shoulders to see if the armor has been torn or there is dried blood. Finally, he releases him and fishes a couple of ration from his backpack an his waterskin. He hands the boy the rations then pulls the stopper on his waterskin and hands that to him, *When did they come boy? And where did all the townsfolk go? Hardly a corpse to be seen.*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

After the interaction, then Thoradin will join Armariel and enter the inn.


Seeing Armariel approach the doors, Thoradin gives a sigh and dismounts the boar. The entrance is not near as wide and tall as the temple doors, and Steeltusk would likely bash into everything inside.

*Come if I call,* Thoradin says to the boar before meeting up with Armarial to enter the inn, hammer and shield in hand.

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 19 HP: 126/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: 
Concentrating: --

Damian smiles a bit about some of his friends habits of rushing forward, but ghouls presumably were not that dangerous, - at least, for their team, - to fully reconnoiter the building. So, agent quietly walks to the entrance, listening, what's happening there.

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

Ali smiles reassuringly at Jasper as he is checked out by Thoradin, then pats him on the shoulder when the others walk away.  With the other hand, they rummage through their bag of holding for a moment before pulling out a tiny idol carved in the horrifying visage of some eldritch horror.

Ali giggles slightly and comments quietly, "Forgot I had this," then looks gravely at Jasper and hands the trinket to him.  "Now don't lose this.  It might bring you luck, but it will most certainly bring you nightmares, so just let me know if you end up finding Sesame Street, okay?"

Leaving the young man without any answer as to what the hell they're talking about, Ali sends a gentle charge of magical energy through their staff, as a few runes along its length light up dimly in preparation for casting and sets themself up about 50 feet back from the door to the tavern, waiting for the group's frontline bruisers to get into position.

----------


## J-H

Jasper gratefully accepts the waterskin, gulping down several mouthfuls almost too quickly.  _"Two days ago... I assume everybody was killed and either taken or, uh, eaten."_  Taking the waterskin, the rations, and the eerie-looking idol, he heads out as advised, although looking a bit perplexed at Ali's advice.  _"Thanks again.  What were your names?  You know, just in case?"_

You realize Jasper means in case he makes it out, and you do not.

...
*Inside*

The main room of the inn has a couple of tables knocked aside, but is otherwise empty and bears no signs of struggle.  Long, sturdy tables with the sheen of long use and polishing dot the room, bordered by chairs or benches. 

The bar at the back has glasses and small kegs of alcohol behind it, and the kitchen door is open behind the bar.  There's a side door near the bar (back left) that probably leads to the stables you saw next door.  You wouldn't be surprised if the outhouse is that way as well. 

At the far right end of the inn, past the table and fireplace, is a  set of staircases.  One goes up, and the other one (located below it) descends to some sort of basement.  Another interior door is next them, and you're pretty sure it leads to the kitchen.

Damian, lurking outside, doesn't hear anything except the thump of his compatriots' footsteps on the floorboards.

*Spoiler: map*
Show

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --



*"Keep an eye on the stairs while I check the kitchen"*
Armadiel went towards the open kitchen door, shield at the ready, lightning orb gleaming with energy, listening for any sign of an ambush.





*Spoiler*
Show


Keeping magic stone charged on the tiny servants

----------


## J-H

Armariel moves towards the kitchen door, with Thoradin following a bit behind.  The kitchen has several loaves of dough set out in pans that have risen far beyond what they should, spilling out onto the counter, as well as some food that has started to mold and smell.  No signs of violence - but Armariel and Thoradin are quickly distracted by the sound of footsteps thumping up the stairs from the basement.  It sounds like steps from several people running up the stairs all at once.

*Spoiler: map*
Show


Dough may not do that.  Not sure.

The top of the stairs for the basement is in V104, just next to Armariel.  The top of the stairs to the upper floor is also in V104, but about 12' higher.  Representing 2D in 3D is a bit of a challenge.
If Armariel wants to sidestep into V104, he can look down the stairs and see what's coming up, although they will certainly see him as well.  


*=>Armariel*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --

Armariel made sure his constructs were ready and stepped forward, facing the downward stairs, a bottle of acid in his hand, ready to fire it into the narrow confines.


*"Say hello to my little friends..."* he muttered when he saw what was racing up the stairs.





*Spoiler*
Show


Move to V104, drawing Acid Vial

Action: Catapult
Dex save vs 20, (3d8)[*16*]+(2d6)[*6*] for the first in line who doesn't make it.

Tiny servants attack with their readied actions

(1d20+8)[*27*], damage (1d6+6)[*10*], if crit (1d6+6)[*8*]
(1d20+8)[*16*], damage (1d6+6)[*10*], if crit (1d6+6)[*8*]
(1d20+8)[*26*], damage (1d6+6)[*7*], if crit (1d6+6)[*8*]

----------


## J-H

Armariel sees a group of ghouls all running up the stairs at him, crowded together.  He has a momentary impression of mouths full of needle teeth, fingers elongated into wicked claws, and glares promising death.  He fires, then stands his ground.  Somehow, all the ghouls dodge his acid flask, although it still impacts against the ceiling and rains acid down on them.  The _Magic Stones_ do all land with loud thumps.
*Spoiler*
Show


Dex save (1d20+2)[*21*] vs DC 20.  On fail, 16 bludge + 12 acid damage (double from AOE) *Success, acid damage only.*
3 magic stones hit for 27 damage
*Total damage to the mob is 39*



Hissing and snarling now that they have a target, the mob of ghouls presses forwards even as a couple of their numbers fall, swarming up and around Armariel, as they slash and him and try to bite him.  Luckily, he's heavily armored, and they are unable to land any attacks.
*Spoiler*
Show


This is a Mob rather than a bunch of individual ghouls.  Normally it'd be more attacks, but Armariel is in a corner so they're going to make fewer attacks than normal.  That's not in the statblock, but makes sense.
Armariel's speed is reduced by 10' next round because he's starting his turn within the mob.  The mob can make OAs.

Mob claw (1d20+4)[*11*] for (2d4+2)[*5*] piercing damage. Armariel is an elf, so no paralysis rider.
Mob claw (1d20+4)[*8*] for (2d4+2)[*4*] piercing damage. Armariel is an elf, so no paralysis rider.
Mob bite (1d20+4)[*21*] for (2d6+2)[*9*] piercing damage.
Mob bite (1d20+4)[*12*] for (2d6+2)[*9*] piercing damage.





*=> Thoradin*

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  130/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

*Armariel!* Thoradin shouts as he sees the half-elf swarmed by ghouls at the top of the cellar stairs. Thoradin strides forward, *Moradin's Beard there's a lot o' em!* He brings his hammer to bear on the undead, calling out to the others, *Look alive, we found the ghouls!*

*Spoiler: Turn 1*
Show


*Move* - Move to U-104 (I believe Armariel is in V-104 and the swarm is also in his space)
*Action* - Attack the swarm
Main Attack - (1d20+13)[*29*]
Damage - (1d8+8)[*10*] + *Radiant* - (1d8)[*2*]
Extra Attack - (1d20+13)[*29*]
Damage - (1d8+8)[*13*] + *Radiant* - (1d8)[*4*]

----------


## J-H

Thoradin charges into the mob of ghouls, swinging his hammer right and left.  Bones crunch and ghouls shriek with each blow.
(2 hits for 29 total damage)

*=>Abi & Damian*

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 126/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Bladesinging
Concentrating: --

*"Or did they find us?"* - throws Damian on his way to the enemies. Rapier is ready to try their flesh, even though they were already dead. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Trying to Position so, that Damian is behind the swarm to get advantage and sneak, if possible. 40 ft of movement with Bladesong. 
(1d20+12)[*24*] - attacking ghoul swarm
(1d20+12)[*24*] - attacking ghoul swarm (advantage?) 
(1d8+7)[*9*] - damage
(6d6)[*24*] - sneak

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Elemental Gift (10min) 
Concentrating: Summon Fey (1 hour)

Abigail couldn't clearly see what was going on, but she could hear it, and she understood it. She brandishes a flower edged in gold and holds it forward, inexpertly incanting a spell that nevertheless sees the wood of the tavern shift and coalesce into the form of a small fairy, carved entirely out of treebark. "Get the undead!" She yells, sending it vanishing off in a flurry of magical and wings that creak with ever flap. It quickly closes the distance, lashing out with a tiny (wooden) sword wreathed in magic. Abi still can't exactly see what's going on, but and she didn't really fancy getting into the building and giving up her flight advantage, but she might have to.

And what was taking Tagar so long?



*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


*Move:* Fly down to ground level enough to get a line of effect on casting...
*Action:* Summon Fey (Fuming) inside the building. Verbal command (no action required) to attack the ghoul swarm.

Fey Actions:
*Bonus Action:* Fey Step closer, using any remaining movement required to get into melee with the swarm. 70ft total movement should cover everything required.
*Action:* Attack 1: (1d20+13)[*30*] Fuming Advantage:(1d20+13)[*22*] *Damage:* (1d6+8)[*14*] piercing + (1d6)[*2*] force.
 Attack 2: (1d20+13)[*23*] *Damage:* (1d6+8)[*10*] piercing + (1d6)[*1*] force.

In the unlikely event of any crits, some extra d6 rolls: (4d6)[*2*][*3*][*5*][*1*](11)

*Spoiler: Summon Fey Stats*
Show


AC: 17
HP: 50
Speed: 40ft
Str 13 (+1) Dex 16 (+3) Con 14 (+2) Int 14 (+2) Wis 11 (+0) Cha 16 (+3)
Condition Immunities: Charmed
Senses: darkvision 60 ft., passive Perception 10
Languages: Sylvan, understands the languages you speak
Proficiency Bonus: +5

Multiattack: 2 attacks
Shortsword. Melee Weapon Attack: +13, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: 1d6 + 3 + spell's level (5) piercing, + 1d6 force damage.

Bonus Action:
*Fey Step.* The fey magically teleports up to 30 feet to an unoccupied space it can see. Then one of the following effects occurs, based on the feys chosen mood.
*Fuming.* The fey has advantage on the next attack roll it makes before the end of this turn.

----------


## J-H

Abi drops to only 10' above the ground, summoning a wooden fey spirit.  It teleports away from the door, and then flutters up to the nearest ghoul in the mob, stabbing for 27 damage.  Damian sprints inside, vaulting over a table to arrive near the fey, and striking for 33 points of damage.  The ghouls in the mob have been splashed with acid, bludgeoned, and slashed, and several have dropped to the ground.

*Spoiler: mechanical notes*
Show


The fey doesn't get advantage as it had to fey step.
I don't use the flanking houserule.
The ghoul mob has 6hp.  I could reduce it to just 1 ghoul, but again that increases bookkeeping and defeats the point of having it be one creature instead of 9 separate ones.  It'll go down before it gets to act again either way.



A pale white ghoul, its body swollen unnaturally with hard muscle, sprints down the stairs.  It brings with it a foul stench of rot and decay; those who are familiar with ghouls know that this must be some form of Ghast, although apparently one that's faster and stronger.  Cornering at the bottom of the stairs, dashes past Damian, sticking an arm out at shoulder height, knocking the elf on his back as it runs past.  The white ghast, passing just out of Damian's reach, attacks the summoned fey.  

*Spoiler*
Show


*Clothesline:*   If the ghast uses its movement to move within 5 of an enemy and then away from that enemy in the same turn, it may make an Athletics check (+9) to knock the enemy prone in passing (opposed by the defenders Athletics or Acrobatics check).  The defender may not make an opportunity attack as the ghast moves out of range.
Doresite Ghast Athletics check (1d20+9)[*18*] vs Damian (1d20+6)[*16*] minimum 16 due to Reliable talent unless I miss something. *ouch, he's prone*

It's a nice shove but also written so the ghast can't take advantage of the prone himself, encouraging movement around the battlefield.  Unfortunately for this particular undead, he runs out of movement before he can end up to anything yummy.

Claw (1d20+10)[*11*] for (1d6+6)[*9*] slashing, if hits, DC 15 Con save or paralyzed for 1 minute.  Fey con (1d20+3)[*11*] *miss*
Claw (1d20+10)[*25*] for (1d6+6)[*10*] slashing, if hits, DC 15 Con save or paralyzed for 1 minute.  Fey con (1d20+3)[*18*] *hit for 10 damage, con save should be +2, saved anyway*
advantage if fey is paralyzed (1d20+10)[*28*]
Bite (1d20+10)[*11*] for (2d6+6)[*16*] piercing + (2d6)[*9*] necrotic *miss*
advantage if fey is paralyzed (1d20+10)[*21*]
*a pair of natural 1s!*

----------


## J-H

Armariel sees another ghoul, normal-colored but muscled as heavily as any strongman or tribal champion you've ever seen, coming up the stairs (it's actually blocked by the mob since quarters are so tight).  It looks up at him with hungry, cunning eyes.  Blood stains are all around its mouth.

A second of these greater ghouls descends the stairs, attempting to shred and devour the prone Damian.
*Spoiler*
Show


Damian  is immune to paralysis as an elf, good for him.
Claw (1d20+7)[*15*] advantage from prone (1d20+7)[*11*] for (1d6+4)[*6*] slashing damage
Claw (1d20+7)[*11*] advantage from prone (1d20+7)[*19*] for (1d6+4)[*9*] slashing damage
Bite (1d20+7)[*19*] advantage from prone (1d20+7)[*11*] for (2d6+4)[*11*] piercing damage.  The victim must make a DC 14 Constitution save against Disease.  On a failed save, the victim suffers disadvantage on saving throws against disease, poison, and paralysis until they complete a long rest or are treated with Lesser Restoration or Remove Curse.
Damian Con save unless I miss something (1d20+8)[*28*] including +4 from Thoradin's aura of protection



*Spoiler: map*
Show





*=> Armariel & Ali*

----------


## Pyrophilios

Armadiel drew his sword. At once the room was bathed in radiant, pale light, pushing away the shadows in the room. 

Striking at the remaining ghouls in the swarm, he tried to regain some space. The enhanced strength of his belt made his sword carve through the undead like a sickle through wheat. 

*"Take heart - just keep your elbows close to your sides so they can't get at the big arteries unter your shoulders - it will be fine."
*
*Spoiler*
Show


Attacking the remaining ghouls, prioritizing the one between Thoradin and the Fey. No item interaction left to reload tiny servants
(1d20+10)[*25*], damage (1d8+5)[*13*], if crit (1d8)[*4*]
(1d20+10)[*27*], damage (1d8+5)[*13*], if crit (1d8)[*3*]

I'm offering Flash of Genius for a +6 to one save if necessary

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

Ali blinks intentionally a few times at the quick development of the battle.  "Awfully crowded in there..." they say, extending their mind out to the Ghast as the words reverberate and cacophonize through the ether until they find themselves attempting to burrow into its head.

"Awfully..crowdcrowdedawfullyin therecrowdedin therethere!

And the mind-melting noise is quickly followed up with a soft-spoken, "Wouldn't you rather be somewhere else?" punctuating Ali's sudden flick of the wrist in an attempt to send the Ghast whirling through space-time and end up on the roof of a nearby building.



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Casting Mind Sliver toward the Ghast; DC 20 Intelligence Save or take (3d6)[*12*] Psychic damage and be forced to roll a 1d4 and subtract it from their next Saving Throw.

Then use Quickened Spell to spend 2 Sorcery Points and cast Vortex Warp as a Bonus Action, targeting the same Ghast; DC 20 Constitution Save or be teleported to the roof of the farthest away building that is still within range, if possible a taller one like the church.

----------


## J-H

Armariel slays the last of the lesser ghouls, then leaps across the table and attacks the white ghast next to the Fey.  
(hit for 13).
*Spoiler: Ghast stench*
Show


Left this out, sorry.
Foul Stench.  Any creature that starts its turn within 15 of the ghast must succeed on a DC 15 Constitution saving throw or be Poisoned until the start of its next turn.  On a successful saving throw, the creature is immune to this ghasts stench for 24 hours.
Pretty sure you'll pass.



Ali moves over, targeting the ghast with a pair of spells.  The ghast's eyes bleed slightly, and suddenly it's on the temple roof across the square, about 50' behind Ali and 25' up.
*Spoiler*
Show


Save vs mind Sliver (1d20+2)[*12*], uses reaction to give itself advantage (not realizing the spell to come is more important) (1d20+2)[*11*]
Save vs Vortex Warp (what book is that from) Con save (1d20+3)[*7*] possibly -(1d4)[*3*]
*fail, still fail, then fail*


*=> Thoradin, Abi, Damian*

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  130/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Mounted (Steeltusk), Aura of Protection/Courage

More ghouls run down the stairs, including a lighter colored one and a larger one. Damien and a fairy made of wood rush into the inn and one of the ghouls knocks Damien on his back. Armariel finishes of the last of the mob that had swarmed him, and takes a swing at the lighter skinned ghoul. In an instant, the ghoul vanishes, leaving only the greater ghoul over Damien. Thoradin strides over to the undead thing and brings his hammer to bear once again.

*Spoiler: Turn 2*
Show

*Move* to T-107 (enough movement to walk around the table if leaping onto table and hopping down is too complicated)
*Action* - Attack
*Attack* - (1d20+13)[*23*]
*Damage* - (1d8+8)[*16*] + *Radiant* - (1d8)[*5*]
*Extra Attack* - (1d20+13)[*20*]
*Damage* - (1d8+8)[*10*] + *Radiant* - (1d8)[*7*]

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Elemental Gift (10min) 
Concentrating: Summon Fey (1 hour)

She considers turning on the inn and focusing on the be-rooved ghoul, but it was far away and would probably have its work cut out for it climbing (or falling) down to ground level. The rest of the pack were still a problem right now. Stowing her golden flower she holds forth her magical rod and floats down into the building, curving away from the melee as much as possible. When she swings it in an arc, more wood seems to coalesce from the inn walls, wreathed in the same magic as her fairy's sword. Rather than a razor sharp splinter though, they three wooden 'bolts' are little more than blunt wooden logs. With a final word she urges them forwards, sending the magical wood at the ghouls to force them back down into the depths where they might have an easier time splitting them up. Her fairy follows the attack, adding its slashes to her spell.



*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


*Move:* To I-105.
*Action:* Cast Eldritch Blast on GG, who I believe is still up? If it dies, retarget to the next biggest+scariest looking thing. Using _Repelling Blast_ to knock it south-east with each hit 10ft to get it back towards the far wall.
(1d20+13)[*23*] *Damage:* (1d10+5)[*12*] Force
(1d20+13)[*20*] *Damage:* (1d10+5)[*10*] Force
(1d20+13)[*23*] *Damage:* (1d10+5)[*9*] Force

If any of them hit, the target also takes *5* (magical) bludgeoning damage from _Genie's Wrath_ (but only once per turn).

Potential critrolls if necessary: (3d10)[*5*][*3*][*10*](18)

Fey Actions:
*Bonus Action:* Fey Step to follow GG- likewise retargeting to the next scariest thing if it dies.
*Action:* Attack 1: (1d20+13)[*33*] Fuming Advantage: (1d20+13)[*18*] *Damage:* (1d6+8)[*10*] piercing + (1d6)[*3*] force.
 Attack 2: (1d20+13)[*23*] *Damage:* (1d6+8)[*11*] piercing + (1d6)[*1*] force.

In the unlikely event of any crits, some extra d6 rolls: (4d6)[*5*][*5*][*2*][*2*](14)

Assuming I did my maths right that was 71 damage in total thanks to the Fey critting on one of the attacks.

*Spoiler: Summon Fey Stats*
Show


AC: 17
HP: 40/50
Speed: 40ft
Str 13 (+1) Dex 16 (+3) Con 14 (+2) Int 14 (+2) Wis 11 (+0) Cha 16 (+3)
Condition Immunities: Charmed
Senses: darkvision 60 ft., passive Perception 10
Languages: Sylvan, understands the languages you speak
Proficiency Bonus: +5

Multiattack: 2 attacks
Shortsword. Melee Weapon Attack: +13, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: 1d6 + 3 + spell's level (5) piercing, + 1d6 force damage.

Bonus Action:
*Fey Step.* The fey magically teleports up to 30 feet to an unoccupied space it can see. Then one of the following effects occurs, based on the feys chosen mood.
*Fuming.* The fey has advantage on the next attack roll it makes before the end of this turn.

----------


## J-H

The greater ghoul falls under your combined blows, its torso pulverized and its skull crushed.

(Warhammer hits for 38, EB for 36, it's dead - the fey could retarget but has no targets in the room at the moment.)

*=> Damian's up next.*

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 19 HP: 106/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: 
Concentrating: --

Damian stands quickly, checking his wounds, and nods to his friends, thanking for help. Then he listens, if there are any more of enemies left. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 
(1d20+12)[*32*] - Perception, seeing enemies, minimum 22

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --


*"Careful, there's another one down there!* Armariel called out when the large undead went down. The chaos of battle made it hard to keep an eye on everything. What he really needed was an extra pair of hands as well as an extra brain. "Reload!" He commanded his mechanical minions through their telepathic link.





*Spoiler*
Show


Forgot to mention Bonus action: command Tiny servants to get some more ballbearings from the bag of holding

----------


## J-H

The Doresite ghast drops down from the temple roof, landing with a thud, and runs towards Ali, bringing a foul stench of death and rot with it.

*Spoiler*
Show


The Doresite ghast takes  (3d6)[*9*] falling damage from jumping off the temple, lands skillfully (rolled OOC), and dashes.

Foul Stench.  Any creature that starts its turn within 15 of the ghast must succeed on a DC 15 Constitution saving throw or be Poisoned until the start of its next turn.  On a successful saving throw, the creature is immune to this ghasts stench for 24 hours.



Meanwhile, in the tavern, another musclebound ghoul charges up the stairs, now that its lessers are gone.  It turns the corner, glances around, and goes for the lesser-armed Damian.  He skillfully evades two of its bestial blows, taking only a minor injury.
*Spoiler*
Show


GG is now in U105.  I don't think it provoked any OAs or readied actions.
Claw (1d20+7)[*12*] for (1d6+4)[*5*] damage, elf so no paralysis
Claw (1d20+7)[*24*] for (1d6+4)[*5*] damage, elf so no paralysis
Bite (1d20+7)[*10*] for (2d6+4)[*10*] damage, The victim must make a DC 14 Constitution save against Disease.  On a failed save, the victim suffers disadvantage on saving throws against disease, poison, and paralysis until they complete a long rest or are treated with Lesser Restoration or Remove Curse.


*=>Armariel, Ali, Thoradin, Abi, Damian in that order*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --


*"Hey, you big brute, ignore me at your peril."* 
Armariel stepped back, ignoring the risk of retaliation and brought his lightning orb to bear. As the flash died down it was followed up by another hail of ballbearings.




*Spoiler*
Show


Drawing an opportunity attack by stepping five feet away
Firing lightning launcher twice.
(1d20+13)[*22*], damage (1d6+8)[*14*],if crit (1d6)[*3*]
(1d20+13)[*32*], damage (1d6+8)[*14*],if crit (1d6)[*4*]

If one attack hits, bonus lightning damage (1d6)[*3*]

Tiny servant magic stone attack
(1d20+8)[*16*], damage (1d6+6)[*11*],if crit (1d6)[*5*]
(1d20+8)[*12*], damage (1d6+6)[*10*],if crit (1d6)[*4*]
(1d20+8)[*18*], damage (1d6+6)[*7*],if crit (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

"He who smelt it dealt it!" Alive exclaims, going slightly cross-eyed for a moment at the horrific stench before giggling maniacally as they push through the noxious fumes attempting to get into their nostrils.

Ali's eyes glow bright blue for a moment, as they channel energy through their staff, which they raise up to their shoulder, getting ready to swing for the fences, and with a mighty baseball swing upward, they shout, "Piñata!" and attempt to send the Ghast up 20 feet into the air, to leave it there Levitating.

*Spoiler: If the Ghast fails its save against Levitate*
Show

Ali then moves back away from the suspended undead monster, closer to Abi, and calls over to their friend, "Wanna take a few swings?"


*Spoiler: If the Ghast succeeds on its save against Levitate*
Show

But their spell is resisted, and Al looks up into the creatures eyes, confuddled a bit, and pouts "You don't wanna play with me?" as they back away, about 15 feet toward Abi.




*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Use Tides of Chaos to gain advantage on the save, then use 2 charges from the staff to cast Levitate (DC 20 Constitution Save or be Levitated 20 feet off the ground).  Then Move 15 feet away toward Abi.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  130/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin moves to the greater ghoul and slams his hammer down.

*Spoiler: Turn 2*
Show


*Move* - Move adjacent to Greater Ghoul
*Action* - Attack Greater Ghoul
*Attack 1* - (1d20+13)[*32*]
*Damage 1* - (1d8+8)[*12*] + *Improved Divine Smite, Radiant* - (1d8)[*4*]

*Extra Attack* - (1d20+13)[*14*]
*Damage 2* - (1d8+8)[*16*] + *Improved Divine Smite, Radiant* - (1d8)[*5*]

Steeltusk is outside so if the ghast is giving issues that's an ally that can assist. Not sure how unmounted mounts are handled but if he can assist I figured I'd mention it.

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Elemental Gift (10min) 
Concentrating: Summon Fey (1 hour)

The inside team - her loyal wood-fairy included - seemed to have the remaining undead well in hand, so Abi follows Ali's yell and floats back outside, sweeping her rod up once more. When the energies coalesce this time, it's not of the wood inside the tavern but of the stone ground beneath their feet. Instead of the thin bolts, these stones are little more than rounded rocks for throwing, and they fly across the battlefield to throw the ghast back from her allies and keep the disgusting creature at range. 



*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


*Move:* Fly back outside.
*Action:* Cast Eldritch Blast on the ghast. Using Repelling Blast (10ft knockback per hit) to negate some of its dashing it did.

(1d20+13)[*27*] *Damage:* (1d10+5)[*15*] Force
(1d20+13)[*25*] *Damage:* (1d10+5)[*12*] Force
(1d20+13)[*28*] *Damage:* (1d10+5)[*15*] Force

If any of them hit, the target also takes *5* (magical) bludgeoning damage from _Genie's Wrath_ (but only once per turn).

Potential critrolls if necessary: (3d10)[*3*][*4*][*5*](12)

Fey Actions:
*Bonus Action:* Fey Step to keep pace with the GG.
*Action:* Attack 1: (1d20+13)[*31*] Fuming Advantage: (1d20+13)[*15*] *Damage:* (1d6+8)[*14*] piercing + (1d6)[*3*] force.
 Attack 2: (1d20+13)[*31*] *Damage:* (1d6+8)[*9*] piercing + (1d6)[*5*] force.

In the unlikely event of any crits, some extra d6 rolls: (4d6)[*1*][*6*][*6*][*6*](19)


*Spoiler: Summon Fey Stats*
Show


AC: 17
HP: 40/50
Speed: 40ft
Str 13 (+1) Dex 16 (+3) Con 14 (+2) Int 14 (+2) Wis 11 (+0) Cha 16 (+3)
Condition Immunities: Charmed
Senses: darkvision 60 ft., passive Perception 10
Languages: Sylvan, understands the languages you speak
Proficiency Bonus: +5

Multiattack: 2 attacks
Shortsword. Melee Weapon Attack: +13, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: 1d6 + 3 + spell's level (5) piercing, + 1d6 force damage.

Bonus Action:
*Fey Step.* The fey magically teleports up to 30 feet to an unoccupied space it can see. Then one of the following effects occurs, based on the feys chosen mood.
*Fuming.* The fey has advantage on the next attack roll it makes before the end of this turn.

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 19 HP: 101/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: 
Concentrating: --

Grimacing from a new, small, but noticeable injury, Damian meets the ghoul with his rapier, intending to end the creature's life. Or, better say, lack of it. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


BA: Steady Aim (speed=0 and advantage on attack) 
(1d20+12)[*27*] - Attack1
(1d20+12)[*30*] - Attack2
(1d8+7)[*15*] - damage
(6d6)[*19*] - sneak

----------


## J-H

Armariel blasts the ghoul twice with lightning (31 damage), then two magic stones hit, cratering its flesh for another 18 damage. Thoradin smites the ghoul with his hammer, but misses his followup attack (16 total damage).  Abi's summoned fey takes advantage of the ghoul's distraction, landing two hits that finish it off while Damian is dodging and lining up his attack.

Outside, Ali floats the doresite into the air; Abi then blasts the pale ghast back 30' with 3 blasts (42 damage).  

*Once it's been rendered helpless by flight, the party can easily finish it off.
=> Party, what's next?*

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Elemental Gift (10min) 
Concentrating: Summon Fey (1 hour)

"Phew, that wasn't...too bad. Glad there wasn't more though!" Abi bobs slightly as she shifts back and forth. "Should we keep sweeping the building? Might be some other survivors locked themselves away from the ghouls." Tagar would be back before long with a report on the rest of the town, so taking their time to make sure everyone was okay seemed the best plan to her ears at least.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --


*"Yes, we still need to find clues on what exactly is going on here. Maybe some information about the altar."* 
Armariel gestured towards the tavern
*"Also, conserve your strength - we are dealing with a horde situation. Keep your big guns for the keystone of this army."* 
He turned to finish searching the ground floor before turning towards the cellar.



*Spoiler*
Show


I'm keeping the Tiny Servants loaded with magic stones and readied actions.

----------


## J-H

Abi's familiar, Tagar, returns, having not seen any movement or signs of other survivors.  

Armariel checks out the ground floor in more detail, and doesn't find anything that goes against his initial assessment.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  130/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

*Well done, everyone,* Thoradin says. He peeks into the stairs to the cellar and says, *I wonder what they were after...* before heading down into the cellar to investigate.

----------


## J-H

The basement is smaller than the upper floor, but still sizeable at about 50'x40'.  The two thick stone columns in the middle supporting the ground-level floor, and the deep wooden shelves wrapped around the pillars and running along all the walls, make it relatively cramped.  Thoradin's darkvision reveals barrels of food (some broken open), salted meat, what looks like a few hanging hams that have been torn down and gnawed on, other foodstuffs, and a couple of very dead bodies that appear to have been the main focus of the ghouls' activity before they came upstairs.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --


*"Seems like hiding in the cellar was not a good place to hide."* 
Armariel kneeled on the ground, investigating the bodies. 



*Spoiler*
Show


Investigation 

(1d20+6)[*18*]

----------


## J-H

They've been chewed up pretty badly and messily, but it looks like they were wearing nightclothes.  Nothing fancy like a wealthy noble would have worn, but not rags either.  No sign of weapons or armor.

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

Alive looks for candy in the dead ghast that they had hung in the air while everyone took whacks at it.  Probably too long, honestly, and then facepalms with massive force.

"Dammit!!" they yell, "I missed an obvious Cheers joke during the fight!  Hey, my bad, guys!"

They then go back to trying to study the drag marks outside the temple, trying to figure out if they lead anywhere interesting.

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Elemental Gift (10min) 
Concentrating: Summon Fey (1 hour)

"Nothin' doin' boss, town's quiet." It was better news than there being more undead, but still...only one survivor? She could only hope others had been taken prisoner and that the entire town hadn't been lost in one fell swoop. "We should burn or bury the bodies in case they turn into something else. If one of you drags them out to some stone I can put them to the flame without burning down the building. Tagar, aerial monitor please." The imp leaves again, taking up a flying position above them. He'll stay as high as possible, invisible, while remaining within telepathy range to alert her should anything appear of interest. "And after that...I guess we follow the dragmarks? At least it should be easy to chase them down."

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --


*"Let's not be hasty. I want to take at least a look a look at the smithy. And considering the burned out husks, I doubt we have to worry very much about another fire. On the contrary, I'm inclined to burn the remaining buildings just in case there are more undead hiding out in there somewhere."* 
Armariel wiped his hands and stepped out into the open, turning towards the smithy - always on the lookout, ready to strike, but also for clues why these buildings had been spared. 



*Spoiler*
Show


Investigation 

(1d20+6)[*19*]

----------


## J-H

The drag marks lead north out of town, and you don't see anything particularly noteworthy aside from that.

The smithy, being made of stone, has some scorch marks along one side, but apparently the fire wasn't hot enough to burn stone.  The temple was similarly non-flammable, and the fire simply doesn't seem to have reached around to the inn.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  130/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin says a brief prayer over the corpses at the inn to ease their passage to the next realm. Seeing nothing else of interest in the cellar, he accompanies Armariel to the smithy.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Perception* - (1d20)[*18*] to notice anything else along the way and around or at the Smithy.

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Elemental Gift (10min) 
Concentrating: Summon Fey (1 hour)

"Might be burning daylight, but better safe than sorry!" She keeps her distance from the forward 'scouts', but does send her fey with them, floating close by in case any more undead do appear.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --


*"Alright, seems like there is nothing more to this place. Let's go."* 
Armariel pulled out his flying broom again and took to the air, to get a better view on the obvious track.



*Spoiler*
Show


I'm again offering a seat to our sorcerer

----------


## J-H

You don't find anything of interest in the smithy, unless you like farm tools or simple weaponry.  It looks untouched and ready for the smith to walk in and start up the fire... but nobody is there.

The drag marks lead north out of the town gate, through fields and pasture, and towards the foothills to the north- farther than you can see on the broom for now.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --


*"Seems like we have a trace to follow. To the North then"* 
Armariel waited if anyone had any objections before moving on, following the tracks.

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Elemental Gift (10min) 
Concentrating: Summon Fey (1 hour)

"Sounds good!" One person saved out of an entire town. It was hardly a good result, but it's not like they could have done anything different. After she makes sure the bodies are burned, she follows behind. They'd just have to get justice for the town in the residents' place.

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 19 HP: 106/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: 
Concentrating: --

*"Well, the direction is obvious. What about our newfound colleague, Jasper? You brought him to safety? Any chances he was infected?"* - Damian's paranoia sometimes wakes up, and being scratched by a ghoul is a perfect case for that. Still it doesn't stop him from following the tracks and observing all surroundings.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --


*"I'm sure Thoradin would have healed any such disease in him if he had felt there was something there. It's what he does best after all - beside the face stomping obviously."* 
Armariel answered good naturedly, but kept facing to the north, the town already almost forgotten, now that a new target was close.

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

Alive takes out a coin from their pack, flips it, frowns, flips it again, frowns again, flips it again, smiles and then says, "Yep!  North it is, or shall be, for the fates have decreed it so.  I got heads.". They hold up the coin proudly to show everyone.

----------


## J-H

No tracking checks are needed to follow the trail of the altar, gouged into the ground as it heads out the north gate.

The trail goes north, past the fields and pasture around the town, up into the hills.  The terrain is a mix of fields and fairly open woodlands, rapidly becoming hilly as it leads into the nearby mountain range.  The hills in turn become taller and, in places, steeper.  The trail apparently follows the flattest, easiest path possible, so the journey is not arduous for you.  After about three and a half hours, you reach a point where the trail cuts along a hillside below a short (20' high) cliff on the left.  To the right is a dense thicket of alders and shrubs.  Armariel can't see anything from above, but Damian's keen senses pick up something....

*Spoiler: Damian*
Show


You detect a faint whiff of rot, the lack of birdsong, and, as you looks, the glint of eyes watching from within the underbrush.  You're pretty sure there are quite a few ghouls, ghasts, or both in the underbrush, waiting to ambush anyone coming along the trail.

If you point and call out a warning, they'll know they're detected.  If you move on without doing anything, the rest of the party will walk into the narrow space between the cliff and the thicket.  The ambush spot was well chosen.

What do you do?


*=> Damian*

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 19 HP: 106/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: 
Concentrating: --

Noticing the enemies presence, Damian steps further, but turns head a bit to the side, with a calm, inconspicuous movement brings a horn to his mouth, and blows in it twice, informing Abigail about possible danger ahead. Then, with a same smooth movement he puts the horn back to hand on a sling and walks, preparing for a fight.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 
Using Horn of Silent Alarm to signal to Abigail about danger (because she can tell others herself and via familiar).

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (5 hours) 
Concentrating: --

Abigail frowns as the horn rings in her ears, but does her best not to fall out of step when it does. _"Sounds like there's something coming up, tell the others to get ready, front to back, skip Damian."_ _"Right away boss,"_ the deep telepathic reply comes back to her. She can't see Tagar, invisible above her as he is, but she does feel intuitively him descend towards the group to begin delivering the message whispered into people's ears. She keeps her own rod at the ready and keeps her eyes out, though at a distance chances are whatever ambush is ready to be sprung is ahead of her. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Assuming no sudden ambush, Tagar will fly down to inform each party member of potential danger/ambush, starting at the front of the group and working back to Abi.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --

When the familiar brought the message, Armariel replied just
*"Understood"*.
He kept flying, but went lower and as soon as he was sure to be out of sight, returned in a curve, flying close to the canopy, sneaking back into firing position



*Spoiler*
Show


Stealthing back:
(1d20+8)[*17*]

Bonus action once again to arm the tiny servants with magic stone.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  130/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin hears the warning from the invisible familiar and casts out his senses to see if he can locate the danger around them.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Thoradin will use Divine Sense, understanding that total cover will interfere with this, but maybe some of the ghouls are a little sloppy  :Small Amused: 

2/4 uses left

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

Upon hearing that there is a possible ambush ahead, Alive puts a thin piece of copper wire up their nose slightly, leaving the rest dangling into their teeth, and speaks nasally toward Damian, "Is there a count of our enemies?  Ah, ah, ah!  Also, are they here?  There?  Everywhere?"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Casting Message to Damian.

----------


## J-H

*Spoiler: Thoradin*
Show


The ghouls have concealment and are hiding, but not total cover per my understanding.  Leaves and sticks, not earth or walls.

Within 60' of you, you detect approximately 22 undead creatures, marked in red blocks on the map (+-, using paint to overlay Excel).

The dotted line is the drag mark you're following.



The party has not stopped yet to avoid tipping them off, so you have only a few seconds to respond or make any changes before initiative time will kick off whether you want it to or not.
At least nobody will be Surprised.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  130/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

As his senses extend outward, the smell of rot is overwhelming. Thoradin can sense they are to the right of them and up ahead, between him and Damian, entrenched in the undergrowth. He points his hammer toward the ghoul ambush,* In the bushes! Look alive there's a ruttin' mess of 'em in there!*

----------


## J-H

Tagar flies overhead, but the alders and brush is too tall for Abi's familiar to spot anything.

A pair of musclebound white ghasts crash through the trees, revealing themselves to the party.  One runs right up to Damian, while the other heads southwest, ending up near Ali.  On the way past Thoradin, it sticks an arm out and attempts to knock over Thoradin.  Even though they don't attack with their claws or bite, the stench of death and rot surrounds them in a disgusting miasma.

*Spoiler*
Show


Sad trombone, too little movement to attack thanks to difficult terrain forcing a dash.  That's how the dice fall.

*Foul Stench.*  Any creature that starts its turn within 15 of the ghast must succeed on a DC 15 Constitution saving throw or be Poisoned until the start of its next turn.  On a successful saving throw, the creature is immune to this ghasts stench for 24 hours.
_This affects everybody except Armariel, including Steeltusk, as D2 is right in the middle of the southern group. Takes effect on the start of your turn_

D2
Clothesline vs. Thoradin, athletics check to knock Thoradin prone (1d20+9)[*21*] vs. Thoradin's opposed Athletics or Acrobatics check.  This prevents an OA from Thoradin as the doresite ghast moves out of range.  Steeltusk can still make an OA, though.



*Spoiler: Map update*
Show


D1 ghast is now in H180, just north of Damian.
D2 ghast is now in I195, just east of Ali.
They are both on the trail in plain view with no cover.



*=> Armariel then Thoradin*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --

Armariel moved 30 ft to the west, to gain a clear line of sight along the edge of the woods. 
He used the opportunity of having been undetected so far to open up hostilities with a volley of lightning and ball bearings. 
*"Try to keep them in a lightning bolt line!"*.
He called out while the orb on his chest began to crackle with static electricity, delivering a twin lightning strike at the Ghast next to Damian



*Spoiler*
Show



Alright, you know the drill: Armariel moves 30ft west to I173

Attacking D1 with Sharpshooter and Advantage (since apparently my stealth was successful)

(1d20)[*7*]/(1d20)[*19*]+8(13-5), damage (1d6+18)[*19*], if crit (1d6)[*2*]
(1d20)[*11*]/(1d20)[*5*]+8(13-5), damage (1d6+18)[*19*], if crit (1d6)[*5*]

Extra lightning damage if one attack hits: (1d6)[*1*]

Tiny servants react to my attack, attacking the same target:
(1d20)[*18*]+8, damage (1d6+6)[*7*], if crit (1d6)[*4*]
(1d20)[*17*]+8, damage (1d6+6)[*7*], if crit (1d6)[*6*]
(1d20)[*16*]+8, damage (1d6+6)[*12*], if crit (1d6)[*5*]

Movement and bonus action to rearm tiny servants

Edit: and almost minimal damage though likely everything hit if they are the same kind of Ghasts as before: 39 Lightning and 26 magic bludgeoning damage for a total of 65 damage

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  130/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: Steeltusk (Poisoned)
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage, Mounted on Steeltusk

Two of the large white ghasts come rushing out of the undergrowth, one at Damian, and the other straight at Thoradin, hitting the dwarf with a clothesline before scrambling over to Ali and Abi. Thoradin is nearly hurled off of Steeltusk but for the military saddle. He grimaces against the stench of the foul undead, but Steeltusk has a harder time, chuffing against the odor, *Easy Steeltusk!* Toradin calls, *Let's go!* He spurs the boar onward and the two circle around the ghoul to flank it.

*Spoiler: Turn 1*
Show

Steeltusk Opportunity Attack (not Poisoned yet) - *Attack* - (1d20+7)[*19*], *Damage* - (2d8+5)[*16*]

*Move* - Move to J195
*Action* - Attack DG
*Attack* - (1d20+13)[*32*]
*Damage* - (1d8+8)[*15*] + *Radiant* - (1d8)[*5*]

*Extra Attack* - (1d20+13)[*32*]
*Damage* - (1d8+8)[*10*] + *Radiant* - (1d8)[*5*]

----------


## J-H

Armariel's lightning blasts both connect, as do all 3 ball bearings.
*Spoiler*
Show


Hit for 19+19+1+7+7+12 = 65
Remind me how you're rearming the Tiny Servant's, isn't it Magic Stone?  How are you casting it as a Bonus Action?
I am assuming the ball bearings are doing magic damage.  If not it's resistant.



Steeltusk gores the ghast as it runs past, then Thoradin lands a pair of heavy blows with his weapon.
*Spoiler*
Show


As far as I can tell, Find Greater Steed doesn't give your beast a magic weapon, so half damage for 8.
2 hits for 20 & 15.  Total damage = 43.



Damian hears a tremendous amount of crashing and thrashing from the brush to the east, as two mobs of ghouls charge through the underbrush at him.  A third pack of the flesh-eating fiends charges forwards, tearing at Steeltusk and Thoradin.

*Spoiler*
Show


More dashing.  Damian's getting an awful lot of buddies up there, though.
2 targets within or adjacent to Mob 3's space.  Advantage on attacks within its space (Steeltusk).
Vs Steeltusk
Mob Claw (1d20+4)[*16*] for (2d4+2)[*9*] piercing, DC 10 Con save or paralyzed 1 minute (1d20)[*9*]
Adv (1d20+4)[*16*]
Mob Claw (1d20+4)[*22*] for (2d4+2)[*7*] piercing, DC 10 Con save or paralyzed 1 minute (1d20)[*6*]
Adv (1d20+4)[*14*]
Mob Bite (1d20+4)[*17*] for (2d6+2)[*7*] piercing
Adv (1d20+4)[*18*]
Mob Bite (1d20+4)[*23*] for (2d6+2)[*7*] piercing
Adv (1d20+4)[*16*]

Vs Thoradin
Mob Claw (1d20+4)[*13*] for (2d4+2)[*7*] piercing, DC 10 Con save or paralyzed 1 minute (1d20)[*7*]
Mob Claw (1d20+4)[*22*] for (2d4+2)[*7*] piercing, DC 10 Con save or paralyzed 1 minute (1d20)[*2*] 
Mob Bite (1d20+4)[*24*] for (2d6+2)[*8*] piercing *Crit +7 damage; I rolled 2d4 instead of 2d6, DM error in your favor*
Mob Bite (1d20+4)[*18*] for (2d6+2)[*8*] piercing



*Spoiler: Map*
Show





*=>Damian then more bad guys*

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 19 HP: 106/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: 
Concentrating: --

Seeing all the ghouls, that appear from the bushes, Damian finds uncomfortable to stay at current position and flies vertically, avoiding claws and stench. Finally, he sends a large exploding ball to the very center of ghoul mob.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 
Bonus Action: Disengage
Move: Fly (boots) 30' up
Standard: Fireball at H182

----------


## J-H

Damian's fireball explodes below, scorching many of the ghouls badly as they are packed closely together, and lighting some of the brush nearby on fire.
*Spoiler: saves*
Show


Damian starts his turn next to one of the ghasts, so still has to save, although it probably won't mean much.  Con save (1d20+5)[*11*] *failed*
Fireball saves *all failed for 30, 60, 60 damage*
D1 (1d20+3)[*8*]
M1  (1d20+2)[*16*] and vulnerable to AOE
M2 (1d20+2)[*4*] and vulnerable to AOE

----------


## J-H

A glowing red fanged skull appears over the brush, and you become aware of another ghoul, this one with runes carved on its flesh.  The skull puts out a dim light that taints everything within 30' of it with a bloody glow.  The ghoul with the runes seems to move through the brush more quickly than the ones before.

*Spoiler*
Show


This doesn't do anything to the party.  It's a custom spell/spell effect, so your characters would not immediately recognize it unless they went to Doresain's School for Hungry Spellcasters.  You can make an arcana check to identify the effects, but at disadvantage since it's unfamiliar.  Or you can just watch and figure out what it does from descriptions.

There is now a ghoul visible at K187, who came from the east.



*=> Abi then Ali*

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (5 hours) 
Concentrating: Banishment

The stench was overpowering, but not so much that Abi couldn't still focus on what she needed to do. Wielding her pact rod she takes to the skies, skirting away from the smelly ghast that was offending her nostrils so. Taking a moment to pick her targets, she selects the newly emerged caster along with the big ghoul and waves her hands in the air. The space around them begins to morph and twist, trying to wrench them from the plane of existence. 



*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Save vs. Stench: (1d20+3)[*13*] Stout Halfling Advantage: (1d20+3)[*14*]
*Bonus Action:* Genie's Gift for flight.
*Move:* Up 20ft, north 10ft.
*Action:* Banishment (5th level) on the caster ghoul and D2 (I195).
Charisma saves, sans modifiers: (1d20)[*13*] (1d20)[*20*] vs DC21.

Of course this is the time I roll a nat 20 lol. Well, hopefully the ghast has a negative cha-mod.

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

Seeing the situation devolve, as enemies begin to surround them, and explosive action takes hold, Ali takes their breath a little more slowly, letting the chaotic energy build, as each random possibility gathers and forms into reality, until one person, with just a slight nudge, pushes each of them out of balance...

A soft scream pierces out of Alive's lips with the barely understandable phrase, "mob mentality," and the sound of cracking nutshells spreads from the center of the mob where Damian was once standing, sending each of the individuals there into acting out a new possible reality until they could reconcile them with the current truth.

And just as each random possibility of their enemies' actions is coming into fruition, Alive's own quantum possibilities seem to manifest as three illusory duplicates, the result of uncontrollable magic coursing through each moment.

Then quick as a flash, Alive makes themself scarce from the dangerously large and much more physically capable enemies.



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Confusion at 4th level directly on the spot where Damian was standing before. With a 10-ft radius, that should cover all the enemies in that mob except for the ones in the bottom row. That said, I have no idea how this would work with a mob/swarm mechanic.
DC 20 Wisdom save to avoid the affects, which is repeated at the end of their turns to end it if they fail initially.

An affected target cant take reactions and must roll a d10 at the start of each of its turns to determine its behavior for that turn. d10 Behavior 1 The creature uses all its movement to move in a random direction. To determine the direction, roll a d8 and assign a direction to each die face. The creature doesnt take an action this turn. 26 The creature doesnt move or take actions this turn. 78 The creature uses its action to make a melee attack against a randomly determined creature within its reach. If there is no creature within its reach, the creature does nothing this turn. 910 The creature can act and move normally.

Then move to G-200

Wild Magic Roll with Controlled Chaos which will regain me Tides of Chaos:
(1d100)[*86*]
(1d100)[*94*]

Edit: I'll take the 86, and now I have Mirror Image Cast on me.

* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## J-H

The rune-marked caster ghoul and the white Doresite next to Ali and Thoradin wink out of visibility as they are temporarily banished to another plane.  Ali's spell takes effect on the northern group, leaving them all confused and unsure what to do next.

Two more of the big ghouls crash through the underbrush, belatedly leaving their hiding places.  One leaps at Thoradin, trying to devour him, while the other is not far behind.

*Spoiler*
Show


+20' speed from the spell.
GG2 attacks
Claw (1d20+7)[*26*] for (1d6+4)[*5*] slashing damage, if hits, Con DC 14 or paralyzed (1d20)[*10*]
Claw (1d20+7)[*24*] for (1d6+4)[*9*] slashing damage, if hits, Con DC 14 or paralyzed (1d20)[*13*]
Bite (1d20+7)[*25*] for (2d6+4)[*11*] piercing damage, if hits, Thoradin's immune to disease so no other effects
*Wow, all hit for 25 damage; saves all passed.*



The doresite in the middle of the mobs looks around, licking its lips.
*Spoiler: Map*
Show



The map's a bit crowded, especially with abbrev^altitude going on.
The yellow-green ones (PD and D2) are banished and not valid targets for anything.


*=>Tagar then Armariel then Thoradin*

----------


## Amnestic

Tagar continues to try to keep an eye out for any yet-to-emerge enemies, but his attempts prove fruitless. He shakes his head, trying to better get a grasp on the battlefield evolving, without putting himself in actual danger. His stinger wasn't worth much against the undead. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


As mentioned in the OOC thread, he made an active perception check (result: 11) and flew another to feet up, not much doin' for this little guy.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --

Armariel carefully positioned himself, flying near ground level and holding out a curious tool. the little thing looked like a tuning fork, but between the tines little lightning flashes danced.
*"Fry, you fools!"*.
Immediately, a line of incandescent lightning erupted, grounding itself through the masses of the undead and setting the underbrush on fire along a wide line.

Afterwards he made sure to gain height again.

The tiny gold coin constructs meanwhile continued to pelt the original target



*Spoiler*
Show



Armariel moves to G176 and casts Lightning Bolt
Movement action to draw all purpose tool +2

(8d6)[*30*] Lightning damage, setting the underbrush on fire - Reflex save DC 21

Tiny servants react to my attack, attacking the D1:
(1d20)[*9*]+8, damage (1d6+6)[*8*], if crit (1d6)[*1*]
(1d20)[*17*]+8, damage (1d6+6)[*11*], if crit (1d6)[*6*]
(1d20)[*2*]+8, damage (1d6+6)[*8*], if crit (1d6)[*1*]

bonus action to rearm tiny servants

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  97/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: Steeltusk (Poisoned)
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage, Mounted on Steeltusk

Thoradin braces against the greater ghast's heavy strikes, the blows rattling his shield and reverberating through his arm. He growls a string of dwarven curses and retaliates with his dwarven thrower.

*Spoiler: Turn 2*
Show


*Action* - Attack Greater Ghast
*Attack* - (1d20+13)[*15*]
*Damage* - (1d8+8)[*9*] + *Improved Divine Smite, Radiant* - (1d8)[*6*] + *2nd Level Spell Slot Divine Smite, Radiant* - (4d8)[*15*]

*Extra Attack* - (1d20+13)[*21*]
*Damage* - (1d8+8)[*11*] + *Improved Divine Smite, Radiant* - (1d8)[*6*]

----------


## J-H

Armariel blasts the mobs of ghouls with lightning.  His tiny servants have less luck, scoring only one hit, but it's enough to bring down the Doresite ghast.  Thoradin then follows up with two blows to the greater ghoul's torso.  The mobs of ghouls bear many scorch marks, and the underbrush is starting to catch fire.

*Spoiler*
Show


30 lightning damage Dex DC 31 half
D1 Dex (1d20+3)[*4*]
M1 Dex (1d20+2)[*16*] and vulnerable to AOE
M2 Dex (1d20+2)[*18*] and vulnerable to AOE
M3 Dex (1d20+2)[*17*] and vulnerable to AOE

1 Tsar hit for 11 against D1

Thoradin hits for 47 damage

----------


## J-H

The northernmost mob of ghouls, confused and assailed by multiple attackers, runs east into the brush.  The middle group (M1) stands still.

The southernmost group swarms around Thoradin and Steeltusk, attacking them both.  Through sheer volume of attacks, they manage to slip at least some talons past Thoradin's armor, and his mount takes some injuries as well...but neither falls prey to the deadly paralysis.

*Spoiler*
Show


2 targets, each receives 2 claw and 2 bite attacks.
Targets are within the mob's space and thus attacks are made with advantage.

Con saves for paralysis are rolled here without the modifiers.

vs. Thoradin
Claw (1d20+4)[*23*]/adv (1d20+4)[*23*], damage (2d4+2)[*7*] piercing.  Con save DC 10 or paralysis (1d20)[*15*]
Claw (1d20+4)[*15*]/adv (1d20+4)[*22*], damage (2d4+2)[*7*] piercing.  Con save DC 10 or paralysis (1d20)[*2*]
Bite (1d20+4)[*13*]/adv (1d20+4)[*18*], damage (2d6+2)[*13*] piercing.
Bite (1d20+4)[*21*]/adv (1d20+4)[*22*], damage (2d6+2)[*11*] piercing.

vs. Steeltusk
Claw (1d20+4)[*14*]/adv (1d20+4)[*9*], damage (2d4+2)[*8*] piercing.  Con save DC 10 or paralysis (1d20)[*15*]
Claw (1d20+4)[*18*]/adv (1d20+4)[*18*], damage (2d4+2)[*7*] piercing.  Con save DC 10 or paralysis (1d20)[*13*]
Bite (1d20+4)[*18*]/adv (1d20+4)[*13*], damage (2d6+2)[*12*] piercing.
Bite (1d20+4)[*11*]/adv (1d20+4)[*12*], damage (2d6+2)[*4*] piercing.



*Spoiler: map*
Show






*=>Damian then Abi then Ali, unless the Banished caster gets returned somehow.*

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 19 HP: 106/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Flying
Concentrating: --

As Damian sees, that area fire spell is the most efficient, he decides to cast one more fireball, trying to finish two mobs underneath. And after casting he flies to Thoradin, who is currently stuck between another ghoulish mob.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 
Bonus Action: Dash
Move: 60' to south, to get closer to Thoradin. Staying in the air, but, if possible, to the tops of the trees, so he can hide next turn.
Standard: Fireball, so that it hits M1 and M2.

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (5 hours) 
Concentrating: Banishment (9/10 rounds remaining)

With the stench no longer a problem for her, Abigail uses her aerial position to maneuver round one of the undead, working to put it between her and the edge of the cliff. Then, with a clumsy point, she conjures on three more wooden spikes from the trees around her that fly towards her targets, seeking to launch it away from the party.



*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


*Bonus Action:* None.
*Move:* 15ft NE (to K192)
*Action:* Eldritch Blast the guy in I194, using Repelling Blast to knock him off the edge (10ft knockback per hit).
If the first two hit, I'll target the last blast at I-191. It won't knock him off but it puts him a little further from Thoradin.
*Attack* (1d10+13)[*17*] *Damage* (1d10+5)[*8*] force
*Attack2* (1d10+13)[*21*] *Damage* (1d10+5)[*15*] force
*Attack3* (1d10+13)[*23*] *Damage* (1d10+5)[*7*] force

The first one that hits also deals an additional *5* bludgeoning damage.

Rolling some spare d10s incase of a crit: (3d10)[*5*][*5*][*10*](20)

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

With chaos reigning up in the northern section of the field of battle, Alive's turns their attention closer to themself, aiming a swirling bolt of pure chaotic energy streaking toward the swarm surrounding Thoradin.

The bolt shimmers between several different states of matter before manifesting fully as a pure mental spike of mind-rending energy, as Ali circles around the mob, away from the danger of the cliff's edge.



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Chaos Bolt at M3
Attack (1d20+14)[*25*]
Damage (2d8)[*7*][*6*](13)+(1d6)[*6*] (crit (2d8)[*10*]+(1d6)[*1*])

I'll take that 7 to make it Psychic damage.

Then move to M200

----------


## J-H

Damian's fireball expands the conflagration even further.  No ghouls emerge from the fireball.
*Spoiler*
Show


M1 takes 22 dmg x 2 = 44
M2 takes half then doubles it for 22 damage net

Both are dead!


The reddish-glowing skull left by the enemy spell vanishes as the spell ends.

Abi blasts one of the greater ghouls with two beams, knocking it back and also beheading it, then blasts the other one a bit further from Thoradin.  Ali then blasts the mob, causing several of the ghouls pause and clutch at their heads.
*Spoiler*
Show


2 hits on GG2 for 28 damage, re-deaded.
1 hit on GG1 for 7 damage.
19 points psychic damage to the mob.



The remaining greater ghoul looks up and around in frustration.  Only one living enemy is within reach, and it's the one atop the war-swine.  The ghoul charges at Thoradin, hoping to bring him down.

*Spoiler*
Show


Claw (1d20+7)[*13*] for (1d6+4)[*5*] slashing; DC 14 Con or paralyzed 1 minute, resaving at end of turn. Thoradin Con (1d20)[*3*] if needed
Claw (1d20+7)[*26*] for (1d6+4)[*6*] slashing; DC 14 Con or paralyzed 1 minute, resaving at end of turn. Thoradin Con (1d20)[*14*] if needed
Bite (1d20+7)[*27*] for (2d6+4)[*7*] slashing; immune to disease/no other effects
*Two hits for total 13 damage; crit negated, Con save easily made*


*=> Tagar then Armarial then Thoradin, unless the banishment gets ended.
Remaining non-banished enemies are clustered around Thoradin*
*Spoiler: map*
Show

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --

Armariel moved south, rising back up to stay out of reach of the remaining ghouls. 
Satisfied with the result of the large lightning bolt, he now continued to send out the smaller, sustainable lightning strikes, while the constructs continued to pelt the opponents.
*"Don't let up, we'll break them."*.
Immediately, a line of incandescent lightning erupted, grounding itself through the masses of the undead and setting the underbrush on fire



*Spoiler*
Show



Armariel moves to I193 and attacks with lightning launcher
Movement action to put away All Purpose Tool

Lightning launcher attack w/ Sharpshooter vs. greater ghoul

(1d20)[*20*]+8, damage (1d6)[*5*]+18, if crit (1d6)[*5*]
(1d20)[*1*]+8, damage (1d6)[*4*]+18, if crit (1d6)[*4*]

If one attack hits (1d6)[*5*], if crit (1d6)[*3*]


Tiny servants react to my attack, attacking the D1:
(1d20)[*17*]+8, damage (1d6)[*4*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*2*]
(1d20)[*6*]+8, damage (1d6)[*3*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*6*]
(1d20)[*15*]+8, damage (1d6)[*3*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*4*]

bonus action to rearm tiny servants

Next round, I'll have to give them another bunch of ball bearings. 

Edit: Crit for 36 dmg + 19 from the TS for a total of 55

----------


## Amnestic

With all the visible enemies so far away, Tagar keeps his eye out for any additional foes that may be hiding - or on their way.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


*Action:* Perception (1d20+1)[*2*]
*Move:* None.

Ah, Tagar, as soon as some non-undead show up I'm sure you'll start being useful.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  77/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: Steeltusk (Poisoned)
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage, Mounted on Steeltusk

Thoradin steels himself against the mob of ghouls, knowing his companions are more lethal than even these undead abominations. Fire and lightning are cast about, destroying the undead around him. Abi decapitates the ghoul attacking Thoradin, and the dwarf braces for the attack of the other ghoul coming his way. It claws at him, and he brings his hammer down to crush it.

*Spoiler: Turn 3*
Show

*Action* - Attack Ghoul
*Attack 1* - (1d20+13)[*27*]
*Damage* - (1d8+8)[*10*] + *Radiant* - (1d8)[*5*]

*Extra Attack* - (1d20+13)[*21*]
*Damage* - (1d8+8)[*15*] + *Radiant* - (1d8)[*3*]

----------


## J-H

Armariel blasts the greater ghoul with one hit, missing with the other.  His tiny servants aim at the same target, scoring two hits.  Thoradin finishes the creature off, then hammers at the mob around him (18 dmg).  The mob claws and bites at him, and at his mount.

*Spoiler*
Show


*vs Thoradin*
Claw (1d20+4)[*16*] adv (1d20+4)[*9*], 2d4+2[/roll] piercing damage, DC 10 Con save or paralysis, Con save dice (1d20)[*20*]
Claw (1d20+4)[*15*] adv (1d20+4)[*8*], 2d4+2[/roll] piercing damage, DC 10 Con save or paralysis, Con save dice (1d20)[*14*]
Bite (1d20+4)[*19*] adv (1d20+4)[*23*], 2d4+2[/roll] piercing damage
Bite (1d20+4)[*10*] adv (1d20+4)[*9*], 2d6+2[/roll] piercing damage

*vs Steelfur*
Claw (1d20+4)[*10*] adv (1d20+4)[*7*], 2d4+2[/roll] piercing damage, DC 10 Con save or paralysis, Con save dice (1d20)[*15*]
Claw (1d20+4)[*20*] adv (1d20+4)[*15*], 2d4+2[/roll] piercing damage, DC 10 Con save or paralysis, Con save dice (1d20)[*8*]
Bite (1d20+4)[*6*] adv (1d20+4)[*16*], 2d6+2[/roll] piercing damage
Bite (1d20+4)[*7*] adv (1d20+4)[*23*], 2d6+2[/roll] piercing damage



=>Everybody goes after this, then the mob, and I'm assuming you set up a wall of readied attacks for the Banished creatures?

----------


## Pyrophilios

Armariel changed his focus and took the time to resuply his little creations before launching another lightning attack 

*Spoiler*
Show



(1d20)[*17*]+8, damage (1d6)[*3*]+18, if crit (1d6)[*4*]
(1d20)[*12*]+8, damage (1d6)[*1*]+18, if crit (1d6)[*6*]

If one hits, extra lightning damage (1d6)[*6*], if crit (1d6)[*6*]

(1d20)[*15*]+8, damage (1d6)[*6*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*2*]
(1d20)[*15*]+8, damage (1d6)[*1*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*3*]
(1d20)[*6*]+8, damage (1d6)[*2*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*5*]

Damage 65




Then he concentrated on the spot where the other ghoul had been banished, readying himself and his servants

*Spoiler*
Show



Readied Action:

(1d20)[*16*]+8, damage (1d6)[*5*]+18, if crit (1d6)[*3*]
(1d20)[*19*]+8, damage (1d6)[*4*]+18, if crit (1d6)[*1*]

If one hits, extra lightning damage (1d6)[*6*], if crit (1d6)[*1*]

(1d20)[*3*]+8, damage (1d6)[*6*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*1*]
(1d20)[*12*]+8, damage (1d6)[*6*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*1*]
(1d20)[*9*]+8, damage (1d6)[*3*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## J-H

Having slain the cannibalistic undead, save for two that are Banished, the group takes directions from Abi and prepares themselves for the reappearance of two slightly disoriented ghouls, both of which are slain without much difficulty.

Examining the corpses, none of the ghouls seem to have been starving or previously injured.  The one that cast a single spell has a belt around its waist that appears to be woven out of some sort of thick hairs.  The belt has several dark stains on it that you think are blood, and you're fairly sure that the ghoul was not the original owner of this item.

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (5 hours) 
Concentrating: --

Abi lets out a sigh of relief but tries to avoid breathing in too deep - even dead, _especially_ dead, the undead still stank. She floats down to pick among the bodies, seeking anything that might be useful, and pokes at the woven, stained belt. "Can anyone tell if this thing is magical?" *Her* approach to testing for magic was mundane: Try things on, see what worked. She'd been cursed only twice for it so far, but given the possible time limit they had, getting cursed now would be a bit silly. Better to play it safe.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


If we need a bit of health restoration, Tagar can carry Abi's ring while we take a 10 minute short rest inside thanks to Sanctuary Vessel. Abi's still got 1 spell slot left (plus her long rest resources - two mystic arcanum and Limited Wish) and her health is maxed, so she's still good to go for another combat or two if we want to save it though.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --

"Let me take a look. I've got this."



*Spoiler*
Show


Identify as a ritual 

Arcana check if necessary: (1d20+11)[*18*]

----------


## J-H

You successfully identify the item as a _Belt of Hill Giant Strength_ (requires attunement, sets wearer's strength to 21).

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  77/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage, Mounted on Steeltusk

Once the rest of the ghouls are dispatched, Thoradin dismounts and assesses Steeltusk. *Well done,* he says to his friends, *Whatever necromancer this is can command a lot of these corpse eaters.*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Totaling damage on Thoradin and Steeltusk to see if he should heal now.

EDIT: Ok so the damage rolls in J-H's last attack post didn't go through. So Thoradin needs to take 2d4+2 more damage, and SteelTUSK needs to take 2d4+2 and 2d6+2. Since the DM erroneously named him Steelfur in his post, I say we call it a wash and forget the damage  :Small Big Grin: 

Thoradin - 53 damage + 2d4+2
Steeltusk - Actually, now totaling his hp, I think Steeltusk might be dead. He took 42 damage, out of 45 total, and DM has to reroll 2d6+2d4+4. One of those attacks would have popped Death Ward, and the other will finish him off.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --

"Funny, I've got one of those myself." Armadiel tossed the belt back to his comrades. "You'll need an hour to get it to work, though. So no idea if that strength enhacer wil be of use to any one of you."

Turning to Thoradin he said: "Maybe now you call for a flying pet. Being so earthbound makes you an easy target."

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (5 hours) 
Concentrating: --

"Might be fun for doing housework, but I don't think that one's good for me." Abi says with a smile, passing on the belt.

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

Alive takes the belt and holds it up to inspection, with one eye squeezed shut and their head tilted at a strange angle.  They cautiously stick out their tongue and taste the edge of the belt, then sort of swish around their mouth a bit, as if tasting a fine wine.

"An aftertaste of dead people, and..." they scrunch their face up in disgust, "Yeugh... too strong for my taste."

They toss the belt onto the ground, then pull out a small sheet of parchment, take a quick look at it, then hand it to Abi.  "This could be important later, but it's probably nothing."

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  69/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin frowns at Armariel, *Steeltusk and I have faced many evils together. He is a stalwart companion.* He composes himself, *Besides, that's not a prayer I'm ready to say just yet. How is everyone else faring?*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I don't have Find Greater Steed prepared at the moment. Actually, in reading it (and I apologize to all as this is my first time playing a higher level paladin with any type of steed) it seems like the barding and military saddle just plop down on the ground when the steed dies. That's... really inconvenient lol. So I guess when I am able to resummon a steed tomorrow, it will be without barding (I can probably carry the saddle I think?).

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17+5 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --

"Hey, that's a rare magical artifact. If you don't want it, I'm more than happy to take it instead - frees up one infusion for me." Armariel picked up the belt. "Damn it Thoradin. That's really inconvenient. Any one of you others have a Phantom Steed ready? No? Looks like I'll be lugging around your saddle and barding."

He began picking up the gear and putting it into his bag of holding as well. 

"Let's get going again. We'll keep scouting ahead - hopefully with more success to find any other ambushes."
The last part he directed at his tiny servants, directing them to support him with their blind sense



*Spoiler*
Show


+5 to passive perception thanks to tasking one of the TS to use the help action

----------


## J-H

After loading the left-over equipment, you continue to follow the trail.

The trail left by the dragged altar goes across hillsides, sometimes up and sometimes down, following whatever route looks easiest out of foothills and into the edge of the mountains.  Ultimately, it leads to the south end of a small valley half-full of a pond.  A small waterfall on the eastern side of the valley feeds a pond some 150 across.  On the north and east sides of the pond is a rocky cliffside, approximately 60 high.  The western end of the pond ends in what appears to be a large wooden dam.  The south end of the pond, where the party is, is a grassy sward dotted with stumps.

Across the pond, you can see the top 3 feet of a suspiciously squared-off hole in the northern cliff, looking like a carved-out doorway or entryway.  The drag mark runs into the water pointing almost straight at it.  Its about 10 wide.

The doorway is approximately 100 from the eastern cliff-face, and 40 from the dam, and 150' across the pond from you.

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (5 hours) 
Concentrating: --

Abi takes the offered parchment with a raised eyebrow, not really understanding - both before and after she reads it - but nevertheless pocketing it. If it was important she'd better keep hold of it, and if not it'd make for some fine kindling later.

When they arrive at the large pond she peers out over it, trying to judge its depth - and if they have anything to fear from stepping into it haphazardly. Deep water could hide many a scary thing, after all. There were solutions she had in mind if so - Tagar could fly them all over, or they could smash the dam and drain it, but she didn't want to expend effort or resources if it was a little paddling pool, even for her tiny legs.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17+5 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --

"Careful. There might be undead lurking beneath the surface. I'll take a look at the construction. Maybe a few well placed firebolts and/or a barage at key elements will be enough to undo it."

Armariel flew higher again, arming his constructs while investigating the dam




*Spoiler*
Show



(1d20+11)[*25*] Investigation

----------


## J-H

Armariel doesn't see any undead on the dam, or signs of them.  The logs have some algae growing on them underwater, and the top appears somewhat weathered.  He also doesn't notice any tool marks.

Some of the logs used are extremely big, though.  

(Nature 19) Armariel recalls that, far from civilized areas, large mammals with extremely tough waterpoof fur and large, flat tails are known for gnawing through trees and using the trunks to build large dams that conceal semi-aquatic dens.  They're call Fortress Beavers, and their hides are extremely useful in crafting warm clothing and enchanted hide armors, but they can be tough to bring down and can hold their own against most predators.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --

"Good news, bad news."

Armariel called out after returning to the group: "No sign of hidden undead, but we could run afoul of giant beavers. Let's cross this pond very carefully - preferably aerial." At that he looked pointedly at Thoradin

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (5 hours) 
Concentrating: --

"Well I'd rather not fight a bunch of giant beavers if we can help it." It's not like they did anything wrong. "Will we need to share the burden for the flight over? With Tagar and I we...hmm, probably can't carry much honestly, but we'll give it our best!" She flexes a non-existant arm muscle with a cheeky grin. The magic would be doing most of the work - as usual.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


If we're doing a wee bit of carrying to get Thoradin over, Abi+Tagar have a carrying capacity of 165lbs between them. She can temporarily dump her pack to free up space, so no worry about her existing gear, save what she's wearing (cloak, boots, rod of the pact keeper, etc.) so knock that down to ~155lbs.

Hope Thoradin went on a diet recently...

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  69/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin breaks down the barding and puts the pieces in Armariel's bag of holding, *Many thanks,* he says to the elf.

Eventually the tracks they are following lead to a large pond, dammed on one side, with tracks on the far end entering into what looks like a ghoul den. Armarial flies on ahead to take a look.

*Good news, bad news,* Armariel calls out after returning to the group, *No sign of hidden undead, but we could run afoul of giant beavers. Let's cross this pond very carefully - preferably aerial.* At that he looks pointedly at Thoradin.

The dwarf huffs, *Aye well, as I said, that prayer has to wait for the morrow. And elves may count beavers among deadly things to avoid, but I can't say I've ever heard of a dwarf being killed by a beaver, so the dam's a bridge and I'll walk across.*

Well I'd rather not fight a bunch of giant beavers if we can help it, Abi says.

Thoradin throws a cranky side-eye at her, *You too now? Well, what are the chances that the ghouls marched into that pond an didn't run afoul of yer giant beavers? I say they're good as dead already.*

Nonetheless, Abi offers to fly Thoradin over and he sizes her and Tagar up. *I don't think so lass. Not with all this armor on. Besides, I've already lost me mount today, I'd rather keep my dignity in tact.*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I believe paladins have to prepare their spell each morning and I did not prepare Find Greater Steed, so no pegasus until after a long rest  :Small Sigh: .

Also, Thoradin is pretty strong and stocky. He's over 180lbs without gear, well over with his armor. So no go on Abi and Tagar as well  :Small Red Face: .

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --

"I hope your dignity allows you to float - because if you fall to either side of this "bridge", you are going to have to swim with a ton of iron."

He sighed. "Alright, try your balancing act - I'll keep a flying spell ready to prevent the worst of your stubborn dwarfishness."




*Spoiler*
Show



Ready action to cast Fly on Thorin should he fall.

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (5 hours), Genie Flight (10 minutes). 
Concentrating: --

"If you want! I'm not going to get my feet wet though." She waves her rod in the air and takes to the air once more, floating gently. Once she's a little way up she beckons Tagar down and whispers to him "Go take a look in the cave while we're working our way over - invisible like. Come back the moment you see any enemies, don't engage." At her command, Tagar flies off invisibly once more towards the cave, his imp-sight guaranteeing that even with no lighting he should have no issues peeking into the gloom. 

With her scout dispatched she floats over the pond, giving it a decently wide berth, just in case the giant beavers were _very_ territorial.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  69/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin eyes Tagar as it flies over, and looks down for any signs from the water at the creature's passing. He grumbles to himself, *Mauled by ghoul swarms, an' now I'm supposed to be scared o' beavers.* He makes his way to the dam and begins to cautiously walk the length of it across the pond.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: --

Amariel took out his broom to fly alongside Thoradin (to his left over the open air instead of the water), ready to cast the spell if needed.

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

While Thoradin is walking cautiously across the dam, Alive waits their turn by stooping down to the pond's edge and cupping a few mouthfuls of water.  They gargle and swish, then swallow, and point out "It doesn't really taste like beavers...  Though to be honest, we should probably be leaving it to them..."

They wait a few moments for laughter... then strike a pose and try again, "If there are beavers here, we should probably leave it to them...".  And when no one laughs once again, they pull out a tiny bit of fleece and flick it, causing a soft sound of two snare hits followed by a splash cymbal, then follow behind Thoradin onto the dam.

"You'll all get it one day, once the dimensions collide," they comment to the others.

----------


## J-H

Tagar flies across the pond, with Abi floating partway across behind him.  The water's a bit muddy, but not too bad, and Tagar doesn't think there's anything under the water.  The small creature can tell that the squared-off hole goes a ways in, but the ceiling seems to slope down to meet the water.

Thoradin and Alive both opt to walk across the dam, with Armariel flying to his left, while Damian watches from the shore.  The dam is large and sturdily built, making it fairly easy for both to pick their way across at a slow pace (difficult terrain, no danger of falling).  The top is about 10' wide.  Thoradin's heavy boots thump along the top.  After he gets about 50' away from shore, the water swirls and splashes upstream.  Three large Fortress Beavers swim up from some underwater entrance.  One puts its paws onto the dam in front of Thoradin, while the other two poke their heads out of the water to see what is going on.

Note:  Fortress Beavers are made up (name credit goes to The Wandering Inn).  Think a beaver the size of a horse, with fur that looks like steel wool, front teeth the size of hatchet blades, and a tail you could surf on.


*=> What do you do?
(this is a good time to make checks as your characters feel are appropriate)*

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 19 HP: 106/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: 
Concentrating: --

*- Now that's a big beaver,* - says Damian's thoughtfully at the sight of an animal. He already finished watching his friends steps and started his own movement, but still was rather far from the dam. Now question was, do beavers eat dwarves? Do dwarves eat beavers? Anyway, today was not the best day to find it out.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d20+15)[*17*] Investigation (min. 25) - does Damian see the way to pass the beavers and approach the "door"?

----------


## J-H

Not via the dam.  There's plenty of room to swim across, or you could work your way across the cliffs atop the eastern and northern edges of the pond (basically climbing horizontally), or you could ascend farther east and descend the cliff to come at the entry from above.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (7 hours) 
Concentrating: --

Armariel stopped in the air and whispered: "No sudden movements. The sound of your boots seem to have them agitated."
The elf furrowed his brow as he tried to remember what beavers normally reacted to. 

He decided that the sound of a breaking dam would likely be enough for them to search for a weakened section. So he dropped his readied spell and took out another ball bearing. Touching it slightly to his armor, he instilled a repeating sound of breaking wood and then flung it back to where they had come on the walk way. 




*Spoiler*
Show



Animal Handling

(1d20+2)[*16*]

Using magical tinkering to create a distraction

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (5 hours), Genie Flight (10 minutes). 
Concentrating: --

Given the distance - and her list of available spells - there's little Abi can do to intervene or aid, so doing nothing seems the best option. Trying to look casual, she maintains her distance and looks away, only keeping half an eye on what's going on below so as to not provoke any further. She could call upon her patron's aid to solve the problem, but that's an extreme solution - one she doesn't want to make use of if she doesn't need to.

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

Alive whispers quietly, "I knew we should have left it to the beavers."

They then wait for a few tense moments to see the result of Armariel's attempted distraction.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  69/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin stops in his tracks at the sight of the giant beavers, *Well then, those are rodents of an unusual size.* Armariel whispers, No sudden movements. The sound of your boots seem to have them agitated. Thoradin scoffs, *Master yourself Armariel.* He slowly retrieves a ration from his pack, *A little treat for them and we'll be on our merry way. It's all rabbit food anyway.* Thoradin is about to extend the food to the beaver when he hears the sound of the dam cracking. He tenses and whips his head around to the source of the sound with eyes wide. It is Armariel, tossing an enchanted ball bearing. His alarm turns into displeasure, *My heart nearly stopped!* he hisses.

----------


## J-H

At the sudden loud noise, the beavers jerk their heads to look at the dam, and duck underwater.  You can make them out swimming past to investigate the worrisome noises behind you.

(Animal handling success!)
Thoradin and Alive proceed across the dam to the end.  They are now against the cliff, about 40' west of the entrance.  Armariel is flying next to them, Abigail is flying over the pond, and Damian is still on shore.
_(did I miss anything?)_

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (7 hours) 
Concentrating: --

Armariel replied sardonically: "No wonder, those beavers are just as much builder and tree logger as your kind."
Once the larger part of the team was on the other side and able to defend themselves, Armariel flew back over to fetch Damian with his broom.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  69/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin watches as Armariel flies over to retrieve Damien, *Don't tell him I said so but that was a handy trick he pulled with the ball bearing,* he says to Abi and Ali.

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (5 hours), Genie Flight (10 minutes). 
Concentrating: --

Abi gives Thoradin a quick wink. "Your secret's safe with me, but it is okay to tell people they did a good job!"

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 19 HP: 106/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: 
Concentrating: --

*- No worries, my flight is always ready,* - says Damian, rising in the air and moving towards the passage, - *- I guess, we can say farewell from distance.*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Damian flies to the entrance and examines its surroundings, trying to figure, are there any traps.
(1d20+12)[*18*] Perception, min. 22
(1d20+15)[*32*] Investigation, min. 25

----------


## J-H

You do not detect any traps, alarms, or anything else at the entrance.  You do make out some very weathered carvings around the door that seem to mostly revolve around shapes you think were maybe hammers and anvils.  If there was any writing, it's been worn away by time.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (7 hours) 
Concentrating: --

"Alright, let's go in formation again. Thoradin, you and I will have to do our little shield wall, so our friends can fire from the back."
Once again he supplied the little constructs with a bunch of ball bearings - some of which he infused with illumination.  

"Let's light them up."
He proceeded to open the door.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  69/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

*Well... it didn't look underwater from across the pond,* Thoradin says, squinting at the entrance to the cave below the water line. *So much for all that... aeriel speed,* he says, giving Armariel the side-eye.

*Spoiler*
Show


Thoradin doesn't have much to assist with everyone swimming underwater. He can hold his breath for 4 minutes, and does have the Haste spell to let him swim faster, or Misty Step to cheat forward a little.

@DM: Does the cave entrance look large enough to admit the fortress beavers?

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (5 hours), Genie Flight (10 minutes). 
Concentrating: --

"Well, if it's not super far holding our breath should be fine - I doubt the ghouls would have kept the altar underwater. Necromancers usually need to breath for the spell shouting part, and that's their _favourite part._ Well that and 'Attack them my minions!'. They can't seem to get enough of that line." Abi, pointedly, does not take the lead though, delicate flower that she is.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (7 hours) 
Concentrating: --


Having been thwarted by the water, Armadiel came back. The short flight had been enough for him to think:
"I see two general ways to deal with this situation. 
#1 Abigail uses her limited wish for us all to gain water breathing. A bit wasteful, but easy to do.
#2 We take an hour break so I can retool my armor with the manta ray modification - that gives me a chance to incorporate the found belt as well. Then Abigail takes herself and the rest of you into her extra dimensional container. I carry it inside until we hopefully find air again.

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

Alive looks serious an contemplative as Armariel lays out the tactical options, nodding along and stroking their chin, then responds with, "We can accomplish anything if we believe in ourselves, so we should all become fish.  I believe in myself, and I believe in all of you."

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (7 hours) 
Concentrating: --



"Most insightful, as always..."
Armariel couldn't help but snark
"I'll take that as a: Let's take a rest while I do my thing."
Armariel sat down and began to meditate on the found belt.

----------


## J-H

Tagar proceeds forward, making ripples as his invisible form goes underwater.  The invisible imp follows the ceiling down an incline, as though a ramp led down, then almost immediately back up into large hall about 60' wide x 90' long.  The hall is lit only by a bit of sunlight coming through the water.  Tagar can tell that the room is flooded, as stairways lead up out of the water to both the right and left.  Each staircase leads up to 10' wide wooden walkways that run the 90' length of the room, one to a side, supported by stone pillars.  There are doors opening onto the walkways.

There are no enemies in sight, and no immediately obvious exits aside from the doors.  Tagar _could_ start opening doors, but if there's anything behind the doors, that would give away his position.... so he returns and relays this information to his master.

*Spoiler*
Show


Fun fact:  Apparently invisible creatures can open doors without dropping invisibility, as opening a door is neither an attack roll nor a spell.

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (5 hours)
Concentrating: --

"Doesn't sound like it's a far swim, and no enemies on the other side, so we can just hold our breath and be good. Probably!" Abi pats Tagar on the head in thanks for the information, and then, with her familiar in tow, dives into the water and swims through to the far room, extricating herself from the water as quickly as possible, if only to start the process of drying faster. 

"Seems like we've got a lotta options to choose from, should we just grab one at random?" She asks, once the rest of the group follows through. Her skills of deduction and perception weren't the best, but halflings were lucky, so of course the one she picked would be the 'right' one...right?

----------


## J-H

Abigail easily makes it through, and swims over to one of the two staircases that emerge from the water.  It's extremely dim inside, and the water is dark and murky with sediment.  You can't really see through the water more than a couple of feet, and making out any detail beyond the broad shapes of things is impossible without Darkvision (which only gives black and white) or a light source.


The double lines are doors.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --

Armariel finished his preparations and followed Abi through the short dive - but not before giving the dwarf a quick flick with a mote of magic. Once he managed to get back up, he rose on his broom, surveing the scene. 
Once again, he pulled ball bearings from his pack and made six of them into shining beacons which he tossed strategically around in front of each door.

Then he waited for the others to show up



*Spoiler*
Show



Using magical tinkering again

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  69/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin looks nonplussed after getting flicked in the nose with magic. *I'll have the elf's ears,* he mutters as Armariel dives in after Abi. Loading his back foot, he attempts a dive into the water as well, but it winds up more a belly flop. Easily holding his breath through the swim, he makes it into the stair chamber with the others and climbs his way to join them. He gives a slow whistle at the discovery of a flooded chamber clearly built by someone, *Not what I expected.*

*Spoiler*
Show

Does Thoradin recognize anything as of dwarven origin? Such as the symbols of anvils and hammers, or the shape/structure of these stairs, doors, etc.?

----------


## J-H

Thoradin's darkvision is enough for him to make out that the wooden railing along the two balconies is, in fact, carved with rail supports and joints that resemble hammers and anvils.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  69/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin runs his hand along the hammers and anvils of the wooden railing, and then takes a closer look at the stonework of the cave.

*Spoiler*
Show

[roll=Intelligence(History)]1d20+9[/roll] + *Guidance* - (1d4)[*1*]

Normally, Thoradin would get a -1 to Intelligence(History), but Stonecunning allows him to treat the check as if he was proficient with Expertise. Rolling to see what Thordain can make of the stonework and its origins.




* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

While everyone rested up a bit, Ali let shifting energy pull from one source to feed another, then sat down at the edge of the dam with their fishing tackle and baited a hook, carelessly stabbing their finger with the hook, then cast out the line, patiently waiting for the other while softly humming, "Fruit salad...yummy, yummy..." and sucking at their injured thumb.

To the closer observers, there was a gentle glowing at Alive's chest, and a barely noticeable red mist seeping into their wound.

After catching nothing, Alive stuffs the rod and line back into their bag without reeling it in, doubtless to find it a completely tangled mess next time, and follows the others into the water and out to the tunnel entrance.

"Don't suppose you have a cousin Balin you haven't told us about, do you Thoradin?" they comment absentmindedly, "Though beavers instead of tentacles is a nice touch."

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --

Once two other's were around, Armariel gave up his watch position and began to investigate the doors and walls one after the other, to ensure they weren't trapped - while still staying on his broom.



*Spoiler*
Show



Investigation

(1d20+11)[*19*]

----------


## J-H

The air is very humid, and smells faintly of rot and decay.  You suspect that the wood must have been treated or painted well originally, as the railings are mostly free of mold.

Armariel flies around the room for a few minutes, studying things in the monochrome of Darkvision.  He doesn't see anything that looks like a tripwire, pressure plate, or any other sort of trap or trigger.  The doors appear functional, but the humidity is starting to get to some of them, as there a signs of rot in a few places.

Armariel does hear a faint rattling sound followed by some grunts from the third door on the right-hand side of the room (as viewed from above and counted from the top).

Damian and Ali are still outside.

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (7, 1 hour)
Concentrating: --

"Bit dim for my tastes." Abi murmurs, tapping her forehead with two fingers. One by one, seven gleaming motes of light appear from her fingers, swirling around her body with a gentle motion as their colours flicker between yellow to green to orange to brown and back again. It did put a spotlight on her, somewhat, but it also means she can see in colour again, which is generally preferable.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Using my Mystic Arcanum to precast Crown of Stars.
Abi's now shedding bright light in a 30ft radius, dim light 30ft radius beyond that (on top of her 120ft darkvision).

----------


## J-H

Between  the light of the ball bearings and  Crown of Stars, Armariel notices some carvings and decorations on the wall opposite the entrance that seem to be arcing around something as though framing it.  Unfortunately, they disappear underwater, and whatever they are centered around seems to be beneath the murky waters as well.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --

Armariel informed the others of what he had found out so far:

*"Looks like there might be someone behind this door. But first I want to find out what those lines do. Might be a trap or something useful."*
Armariel collected the ball bearings, now that the room was illuminated, pulled down the new visor he had created during the rest, stashed the broom and jumped back in, to investigate the lines in the water.



*Spoiler*
Show



Further Investigation

(1d20+11)[*28*]

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  69/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

*Looks like dwarven work,* Thoradin says to himself. Abi lights up the chamber as Armariel whizzes around on his broom investigating.

He shakes his head at Alive's question, *No cousin Balin I'm afraid. So, which door shall we try first?*

*Spoiler*
Show

Sorry, I forgot to heal up during the short rest. Is it okay to roll those hit dice now? If not, no problem. If so, here is the roll --> (6d10+18)[*40*]

----------


## J-H

*Spoiler: Armariel*
Show


You hold the glowing ball bearings and descends into the water next to the wall.  The water around you glows with illumination, but you still can't see more than a few feet.  After swimming about 5' down, you do see an opening in the wall, right where you thought there might be one.  It appears to lead to a passage sloping upwards, deeper into the mountain.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  109/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin raises an eyebrow at the door Armarial says someone may be lurking behind. As the elf dives into the water, the dwarf plants himself before the door, his Thrower in one hand, and his shield in the other, ready should anything come out into the chamber.

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 19 HP: 123/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: 
Concentrating: --

After rather unusual rest Damian also swims through the passage and joins the others, examining surroundings. *- Good thing I don't have claustrophobia,* - quietly says Damian, looking at the doors, *- Well, we are following the altar, aren't we?* - adds Hoster, and tries to determine, which way was it moved.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Short rest: (2d6)[*3*]+(2d8)[*14*]
(1d20+15)[*28*] Investigation, min. 25 - where did the altar go...

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --

Armariel resurfaced:

*"There's an opening, no idea where it leads. But I'd say this would be an excellent mission for a familiar."*
He nodded towards Abi.

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (7, 1 hour)
Concentrating: --

"Fine, but if he drowns down there I'm charging you for the stuff to bring him back." She nods at Tagar to follow Armariel's directions through the underwater opening mentioned. "Same deal as before, come back if any danger pops up."

"In the meantime, shall we deal with whatever's shuffling behind the door?" It could take a while for Tagar to scout, and she didn't much want to be sat on her hands twiddling her thumbs and mixing other metaphors.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --

Armariel replied

*"Deal, but next time get a quasit - those bastards can take amphibious form."*
Armariel replied.

*"Alright, let's get ready at that door, but wait till we hear from your familiar. It might still be trapped. So better let it open the door"*

This time there was definitely a bit of malicious humor in his voice.

----------


## J-H

Tagar disappears into the water with a slight splash, and an odd visual effect as it's transparent outline displaces the water.

Thoradin steps over to the door with heavy footsteps, and doesn't hear anything.  Whatever noise was back there, has stopped.  Moments after speaking, the door is yanked open, and he sees a number of surprised looking ghouls, whose eyes immediately widen with hunger.

Meanwhile, Abi hears Tagar's voice in your head.  _"I think something's - OW!  I can't move why can't I mo---"_ The telepathic communication cuts off, and she is quite certain that her familiar's current body has been killed.

*=> Damian then Alive*
*Spoiler: Map*
Show


There's technically a second map for underwater, but it hasn't really been explored and nobody has visibility to it.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  109/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin listens by the door and doesn't hear anything. He turns an incredulous look at the soaking wet Armariel, *Those pointed ears of yours ringin'? I don't hear anythi---* as Thoradin speaks the door is yanked open and he turns to see a room full of hungry ghouls, *--ng but a swarm of ravenous corpse eaters...*

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 123/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Bladesinging
Concentrating: --

*- Really?* - Damian draws his rapier and moves to Thoradin, to block ghouls from moving inside and prevent encirclement. The stench makes him wince, but after all ghouls before Damian feels he's beginning to starts to get used to it, whether it's good or not.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bonus: Bladesinging
Move: T35
Standard: attack
(1d20+12)[*22*] - attack
(1d8+7)[*11*] - damage
(6d6)[*28*] - sneak

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

Alive pricks up their ears at the warnings of their companions, and moves forward to stand directly behind their smallest friend, holding their staff like a shotgun.  "FBI, motha****as!" they say with a cackle as they let loose a bolt of fiery orange energy that seems to curve slightly in the air to make the shot more accurate.



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Move to S32 and use Tides of Chaos to give myself advantage to shoot a Firebolt at the mob of ghouls.

Attack (1d20+14)[*25*]
(1d20+14)[*18*]

Damage (3d10)[*16*]
(Crit (3d10)[*16*])

----------


## J-H

Damian and Ali both have to aim past the doorframe and their companion to hit, but their experience lets them make their shots, which hit and down a couple of the ghouls in the mob.

The ghouls press forward against Thoradin, attacking him ravenously.

*Spoiler*
Show


Limiting to only 2 of each type of attacks due to the confined space.
Claw (1d20+4)[*24*] for (2d4+2)[*7*] piercing damage, DC 10 Con or paralysis (1d20)[*17*] *Thoradin is hit for 7 damage, immune to crits, passes Con save*
Claw (1d20+4)[*7*] for (2d4+2)[*7*] piercing damage, DC 10 Con or paralysis (1d20)[*12*]
Bite (1d20+4)[*11*] for (2d6+2)[*7*] piercing damage
Bite (1d20+4)[*12*] for (2d6+2)[*14*] piercing damage



*=> Abi, Thor, Arm, Dam, Ali*
No change on the map except a couple of you having moved.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --


*"Should have spiked that door..."*
Armariel recriminiated himself. But there was no time for that now. He was once again out of position, hovering over the water. So all he could do, was his usual ranged attack. Shorty, a lightning bolt and three ball bearings made their way across and into the mass of ghouls. 




*Spoiler*
Show


Attack with Sharpshooter

(1d20+8)[*20*], damage (1d6+18)[*19*], if crit (1d6)[*4*]
(1d20+8)[*11*], damage (1d6+18)[*23*], if crit (1d6)[*5*]

Lightning extra damage (1d6)[*2*] if crit (1d6)[*3*]

Tiny servants
(1d20+8)[*24*], damage (1d6+6)[*8*], if crit (1d6)[*5*]
(1d20+8)[*26*], damage (1d6+6)[*11*], if crit (1d6)[*5*]
(1d20+8)[*14*], damage (1d6+6)[*9*], if crit (1d6)[*3*]

Edit: 44 damage - or 53 if a 14 hits.

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (7, 1 hour)
Concentrating: --

The twitch in the back of her mind told her Tagar was gone - annoying, he'd probably grouse for at least 3 and a half minutes when she summoned him back. "Tagar's gone, think there's something in the water!" She calls out, before making her move to deal with the oncoming horde of yet more undead. She looses one of the glowing swirling motes of light that circle around her, and follows it up with a trio of wooden bolts conjured up from the walkway, before shifting back out of range of their scary claws. 



*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


*Move:* Down 3, do my spell casts (so no cover), then move back up to my previous position.
*Action:* Eldritch Blast Beam 1: (1d20+13)[*26*](1d10+5)[*12*] force damage. 
Eldritch Blast Beam 2: (1d20+13)[*25*](1d10+5)[*10*] force damage. 
Eldritch Blast Beam 2: (1d20+13)[*25*](1d10+5)[*14*] force damage. 
No repelling blasts, not sure they'd do anything here anyway.

*Bonus Action:* Crown of Stars: (1d20+13)[*17*] *Damage:* (4d12)[*23*] Radiant.

Possible crits if needed:
(3d10)[*10*][*4*][*5*](19) (4d12)[*27*]

----------


## J-H

Your magic and projectiles successfully reduce the snarling mob to a heap of messy bodies.

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 104/104
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (7, 1 hour)
Concentrating: --

"Should we check the other rooms too?" Abi asks, peering into the now-empty-of-ghouls-and-instead-filled-with-unmoving-corpses room in case there's a passage further on, or anything of interest. Or perhaps it really was just created as a room for ghoul storage. "We know the water's dangerous, so we probably don't want to risk dealing with more of these guys coming at us from behind while we are down there."

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --


*"For the moment, let's just barricade the doors and then I'll have to find out what is down there in the water. I hate the fact that it could be lurking in there, preventing our retreat."*
Armariel sent a few bolts of lightning into the murky water - just to have the satisfaction of seeing the electricity ground out. 

*"I'll take a look myself - just need a little added protection."*
Armariel wove a complex pattern in the air and was suddenly suffused by a soft glow. Then he closed his visor again and dove with his broom into the water, to look for whatever lurked there




*Spoiler*
Show


Casting sanctuary on myself.

----------


## J-H

*Spoiler: timing*
Show


Nobody else has posted, and I'm still running initiative-ish time, so I assume the others are waiting to see what happens.
I'm moving Armariel a bit north so he has better line of sight to the mob of ghouls.
1 round passes, so he hasn't cast Sanctuary yet, just blasted the water with electricity.



Abi peers into the room.  Partly under the bodies is some kind of fabric that appears to have pictures of eyes all over it, and behind it is a scattered set of what appear to be dice.

One of the doors across the water crashes open, and a group of ghouls dashes out, hollering and snarling... although one at the back appears to be rubbing its eyes as though it just woke up.  Seeing fresh meat across the water, they run along the balcony and begin to swim across to the stairs on your side (Dash; swim at half speed).

Suddenly, your attention is drawn much closer to you, as four hulking ghouls heave themselves out of the dark, murky water with a splash.  Pulling themselves over the railing, they forgo attacks in an attempt to seize a number of you with wet, clawed hands.  Even Armariel, flying low over the water, is not left alone, as one attempts to grab onto him as he flies.  One of the white ghasts you've seen before reveals its presence by raising its head from the water to see what's going on.
*Spoiler: Grapple results*
Show


Rolled in OOC
LGrg 1 fails 1st, success on 2nd
Lgrg 2 success on 1st
Lgrg 3 fails 1st, success on 2nd
Lgrg 4 success on 1st



Using brute strength, the ghouls grab all of the party except Thoradin, then pull you back into and under the water.  Once underwater, they attempt to rip and tear at the flesh of their prey.  Thoradin takes a swing at the one dragging Damian into the water.
*=>Someone roll an OA, up to you if he smites with his OA or not!*

Ali sees a white blur in the water, as the ghast follows and attacks as well.

*Spoiler: New locations and subsequent actions*
Show


10' movement to get in position to attack.  Grapple, then move half speed (dragging a grappled target) back into the water.  Everyone is dragged to 10' down (5x5x5 cube with the top of the cube 5' below the surface) except Armariel, who is pulled to the bottom @ 15' down.

These are Lacedon (aquatic) ghouls with a swim speed, so they do not have disadvantage on attack rolls underwater.  Luckily, they do not get advantage on attacks against grappled targets.

If you get bit:  On a failed save, the victim suffers disadvantage on saving throws against disease, poison, and paralysis until they complete a long rest or are treated with Lesser Restoration or Remove Curse.

Note:  Ghast stench only applies to people who are breathing (this is not quite RAW but seems reasonable as it's a smell) so if you're not breathing water, it doesn't apply underwater.

*Ali*
LGrg 1 fails 1st, success on 2nd, leaves 1 bite attack
Bite (1d20+7)[*17*], 2d6+4[/roll] damage and DC 14 Con save vs Disease (1d20)[*19*] *fixed OOC, 14 damage*

*Abi*
Lgrg 2 success on 1st, leaves 1 claw attack and 1 bite attack
Claw (1d20+7)[*22*], (1d6+4)[*5*] damage, if not elf, DC 14 Con save or paralyzed 1 minute, resave end of turn(1d20)[*1*] *That's a fail, paralyzed.  Apply advantage to all attacks*
Bite (1d20+7)[*27*], 2d6+4[/roll] damage and DC 14 Con save vs Disease (1d20)[*4*] *crit bite damage 19*
If advantage (1d20+10)[*29*] *this should have been +7 but still hits*

*Doresite ghast vs Ali* _(I originally had this as against Abi, but that's not correct based on the map_
Claw (1d20+10)[*23*], (1d6+6)[*11*] damage, if not elf, DC 15 Con save or paralyzed 1 minute, resave end of turn(1d20)[*1*] *Natural 1, paralyzed*
If advantage (1d20+10)[*12*]
Claw (1d20+10)[*12*], (1d6+6)[*8*] damage, if not elf, DC 15 Con save or paralyzed 1 minute, resave end of turn(1d20)[*12*] *plus 6 damage from crit*
If advantage (1d20+10)[*24*]
Bite (1d20+10)[*19*], 2d6+6[/roll] damage and (2d6)[*7*] necrotic damage *fixed crit total is 36 damage*
If advantage (1d20+10)[*15*]

*Dam*
Lgrg 3 fails 1st, success on 2nd, leaves 1 bite attack
Bite (1d20+7)[*9*], 2d6+4[/roll] damage and DC 14 Con save vs Disease (1d20)[*20*]

*Arm*
Lgrg 4 success on 1st, leaves 1 claw attack and 1 bite attack
Claw (1d20+7)[*16*], (1d6+4)[*7*] damage, is elf
Bite (1d20+7)[*27*], 2d6+4[/roll] damage and DC 14 Con save vs Disease (1d20)[*4*] *corrected bite damage is 15*



*Spoiler: Map*
Show





*=> Abi, Thor, Arm, Dam, Ali*

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 77/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (7, 1 hour), Paralyzed, Ghoul Diseased
Concentrating: --

Paralyzed and underwater, Abi can do little but attempt to shirk off the magic.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


End of turn anti-paralysis roll, with disadv: (1d20+3)[*4*](1d20+3)[*9*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --


*"Arghh... Blub."*
Was all Armariel could say before being pulled below. 

From the corner of his eyes he could see Thoradin swinging his dwarven thrower, before the water closed in around him and savage teeth found a gap in his armor. For a moment panic threatened to overcome him. But as darkness closed in around him, he realized that this was far from the most dangerous situation he had been in before. 
Clarity returned for a moment as his brain used the remaining oxygen to formulate a plan.

Step one: Get the pesky ghoul off of him - preferably without exerting himself and losing even more precious air.
Step two: Fly up and out of the water
Step three: Help the others

Step one was easy. One of the first magics he had taught himself came to mind immediately. And though the water distorted the words, the effect was drastic and immediate: *"THUNDERWAVE"*

A shockwave shook the basin and flung the undead creature away from Armariel. Without wasting another second, the elf shot from the water and under the ceiling of the cave. He took a moment to orient his shield, before his constructs unleashed a volley on the ghouls next to Thoradin. 

"Should have spent that limited wish on waterbreathing..." he muttered while he tried to make sense of the chaos. 




*Spoiler*
Show



Rolling for Thoradin and expending a first level Spellslot for a smite

(1d20+13)[*30*], damage (2d8)[*7*]+8, if crit (2d8)[*12*], Smite (3d8)[*10*], if crit (3d8)[*23*]

Armariel:

Con Save DC 21 for the Ghoul not to be tossed away by the thunderwave (2d8)[*7*], if save successful, half damage and Armariel stays grappled. Edit: Ghoul failes its save

If successful, Armariel moves upward with the broom and below the ceiling. In that case the three tiny servants also get to shoot

(1d20+8)[*11*] damage (1d6)[*3*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*2*]
(1d20+8)[*27*] damage (1d6)[*3*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*2*]
(1d20+8)[*24*] damage (1d6)[*2*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*6*]


Armariel has a +11 Con save and is within the aura of Thoradin for another +4, so can only fail the save on a 1

(1d20+15)[*20*]

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

As they are dragged into the water, unable to move, Alive reflects on the beauty and importance of their own name, and braces their body to push through the paralysis.



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Save v. Paralysis at the end of my turn.  (1d20+10)[*13*] v. I think DC 15?

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 123/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Bladesinging
Concentrating: --

Damian, trying hard not to choke with water, carefully aims at ghoul, that tried to bite him. Surrounding water makes the movement much more inconvenient, and all agent's precision is required...



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bonus: Steady Aim (advantage and disadvantage counter each other)
Standard: Booming Blade
(1d20+12)[*20*] - attacking LG3
(1d8+7)[*14*] - damage (slashing)
(2d8)[*10*] - damage (thunder)
(6d6)[*28*] - sneak (from Thoradin near ghoul)

----------


## Xav

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Thoradin's actions are prior to Damian's, ofc.


Thoradin, watching his friends being dragged underwater, bursts into muffled curses at treacherous ghouls and moves to Abigail, touching her and filling with restoring energy. His aura fills nearest adventurers with confidence and will to face the dread enemies.

----------


## J-H

Abi attempts to shake off the paralysis, but is unlucky enough to be unable to end it.

Thoradin leaps into the water.  Guided by the Crown of Stars around Abi's head, he swims to her and casts _Lesser Restoration_, ending the unholy paralysis which held her rigid.  He remains underwater near her and Damian, treading water just to avoid sinking to the bottom.

Arm shoots up out of the water on the heels of a thunderclap that roars through the ears of everyone underwater.  His tiny servants send a pair of shots into the mob of ghouls.

*Spoiler*
Show


I think there should be RAW where thunder and lightning do double damage underwater and fire does half.
I am currently interpreting the Tiny Servants as not having Radar blindsight and thus not being able to see stuff that's underwater as it's sort of an "object within an object" status...so they target the mob of ghouls, as everything else is down in the opaque dark water.  Also, they'd have disadvantage on attack rolls when shooting at stuff underwater.



Damian takes careful aim at the ghoul grappling him and skewers it in the eye, freeing himself as it goes limp and releases him (LG3 dead).

Ali fails to shake off the paralysis.

The mob of ghouls changes course in the water, swimming towards Armariel, the only prey they can see.  At least they aren't trying to guard the ledge and catch anyone climbing out of the water...

The ghoul that has Alive attempts to render the tiefling dead.  The pale white ghast swims past, realizing that there is other food that might need to be pounded into submission, running into a certain heavily armored dwarf, which it attacks.  The ghoul holding Abi under continues trying to kill her.

The ghoul that Armariel knocked to the bottom of the room swims up looking for him.  Lacking flight, it snarls, revealing a mouth full of bloodied teeth, then moves north towards where the waters are rippling and churning with the movement of underwater battle.  It soon finds a certain elf ahead and below, and tries to kill and eat what it finds.
*Spoiler*
Show


LG1 vs Ali.  One arm tied up with grapple, rolls with advantage and auto-crits on hit.
Claw attack (1d20+7)[*8*] or (1d20+7)[*22*] for (2d6+4)[*12*] crit damage *down to 0*
Bite attack (1d20+7)[*16*] or (1d20+7)[*22*] for (4d6+4)[*11*] crit damage, Con save vs disease or have disadvantage on saves vs disease, paralysis, etc. Con save if needed (1d20)[*19*] plus Ali's modifier. *crit is 2 failed death saves. Suffocation rules would apply but ghouls go for actual kills, not "0hp and walk away."*

LG2 vs Abi.  One arm tied up with grapple..
Claw attack (1d20+7)[*26*]  for (1d6+4)[*8*] damage, if hit, Con save or paralyzed (1d20)[*8*] *Uh-oh, this looks like paralysis. Did I omit disadvantage from prior disease save failure?*
Bite attack (1d20+7)[*16*] for (2d6+4)[*15*]  damage, Con save vs disease or have disadvantage on saves vs disease, paralysis, etc. Con save if needed (1d20)[*4*] plus Abi's modifier.
advantage on Bite if needed (1d20+7)[*14*]

Lacedon Doresite swims south, (1d2)[*1*] coinflip where 1 is Thoradin and 2 is Damian *Targets Thoradin*
Claw attack (1d20+10)[*17*] for (1d6+6)[*9*], if non-elf, DC 15 Con or paralyzed 1 minute... Con (1d20)[*3*] doesn't apply to Damian thank the Seldarine for occasionally being nice! *miss*
Claw attack (1d20+10)[*26*] for (1d6+6)[*9*], if non-elf, DC 15 Con or paralyzed 1 minute... Con (1d20)[*18*] *hit not paralyzed though*
Bite attack (1d20+10)[*29*] for (2d6+6)[*15*] piercing + (2d6)[*7*] necrotic damage

LG4 swims up 15', then due north, putting him adjacent to the surface (can be targeted but has cover) and adjacent to Damian, who he attacks.
Claw attack (1d20+7)[*20*]  for (1d6+4)[*10*]  damage, if hit, elf so no paralysis
Claw attack (1d20+7)[*20*]  for (1d6+4)[*5*]  damage, if hit, elf so no paralysis
Bite attack (1d20+7)[*14*] for (2d6+4)[*8*]  damage, Con save vs disease or have disadvantage on saves vs disease, paralysis, etc. Con save if needed (1d20)[*7*] plus Dam's mod



*Spoiler: Map*
Show


Armariel is next to the ceiling 15' above the water
the MG and LG4 are adjacent to the surface of the water and can be targeted but have partial cover due to water.
Everyone else is 10' down.




*=> Abi, Thor, Arm, Dam, Ali (death save)*

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 54/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (7, 1 hour), Paralyzed, Ghoul Diseased
Concentrating: --

Still locked in the throes of her paralysis, Abi can do nothing else but struggle against it.




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


End of turn anti-paralysis roll, with disadv: (1d20+7)[*25*](1d20+7)[*26*]

----------


## Xav

Thoradin, seeing, that Abigail finally freed herself from paralysis, now swims to Alive, who's looking not so alive now. Touching tiefling's skin, paladin fills him with healing energy, saving from imminent death.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Staying close to Abi and LG2, Thoradin moves to Alive and uses Lay of Hand on him (30 from 70), healing any poison/desease, if necessary.
Now Thoradin's aura works on Abigail and Alive both, and he threatens both ghouls.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 114/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --


Armariel took only a moment to witness the carnage. He was safe for the moment - his comrades... not so much. The water prevented him from targeting anything with any accuracy. The bite wound was a painful reminder that despite his best efforts, he was far from invincible inside is armor. There was a reason why he prefered ranged combat. And yet, and yet... He reached up and finally managed to close his visor to create a watertight seal. There was nothing for it. He had to get back in.
*"Death from above!"*
With that, he charged a last volley for his tiny servants, made his broom vanish into his bag of holding and plummeted feet first into the gnashing face of ghoul below him. 



*Spoiler*
Show



Action: Use Cloak of the Manta Ray to gain underwater breathing and swim speed.

Bonus Action: Magic Stone for the tiny servants - one last volley vs LG4

(1d20)[*9*]+8, damage (1d6+6)[*7*], if crit (1d6)[*6*]
(1d20)[*20*]+8, damage (1d6+6)[*12*], if crit (1d6)[*6*]
(1d20)[*10*]+8, damage (1d6+6)[*8*], if crit (1d6)[*5*]

Movement: Drop feet first on LG 4 while putting away the broom with my object interaction

Falling onto a Creature
TCE p170
If a creature falls into the space of a second creature and neither of them is Tiny, the second creature must succeed on a DC 15 Dexterity saving throw or be impacted by the falling creature, and any damage resulting from the fall is divided evenly between them. The impacted creature is also knocked prone, unless it is two or more sizes larger than the falling creature.

So Ghoul has to make a DC 15 Dex Save

Damage for both of us: (2d6)[*7*]

Athletics check for me to prevent falling damage if he manages to get out of the way 

(1d20+5)[*22*]


[roll15]

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 123/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Bladesinging
Concentrating: --

And Damian continues striking the closest undead, due to the fact that it was severely distracted by Armariel. And, frankly speaking, this fall shocked not only ghoul.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bonus: Steady Aim (advantage and disadvantage counter each other, but here Armariel is 1) flanking 2) ghoul might be prone... not sure if it's possible in water, but I'll add advantage roll just in case)
Standard: Booming Blade
(1d20+12)[*22*] attacking LG4
(1d20+12)[*14*] advantage, if applied
(1d8+7)[*15*] - damage (slashing)
(2d8)[*8*] - damage (thunder)
(6d6)[*15*] - sneak (from Armariel near ghoul)

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

Internally screaming as they come in and out of consciousness and unable to breathe, Alive attempts once more to shake off the paralysis.



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Con save to end paralysis (1d20+14)[*34*]

----------


## J-H

Abi shakes off the paralysis and prepares to move as soon as she gets the chance.  The ghoul still has one arm wrapped around her.  

Thoradin ignores the doresite ghast next to him and swims up to check on Ali, laying a healing hand on the grappled sorcerer. 
*Spoiler*
Show


Doresite gets an OA as he moves out of melee range.
Attack (1d20+10)[*29*] for (1d6+6)[*11*] and DC 15 Con or paralyzed.  Con roll (1d20)[*15*] *hit for 11 but not paralyzed.*



Armariel flies over the greater ghoul he can see, having his tiny servants fire at it, and then drops down on it.
*Spoiler*
Show


3 hits for 27
LGrg4 Dex save (1d20+3)[*13*]
7 damage divided by 2 but I'd ad hoc say that hitting water from that height is going to be half damage (3) anyway.  This is diving board height, not "water is like concrete at impact" height.  I think this should be treated kind of like a shove so if he fails his save, he's down 5' and you're underwater in the space he was occupying.  RAW doesn't address "what if you land on a creature in the water," so I'm just going with what makes sense.
*edit OK so 3 split = 1 damage each*


Damian then stabs the distracted ghoul, skewering and killing it with his magically-charged blade (dead by 3hp).

Ali also shakes off the paralysis, free to move if only he could get away from the undead.

----------


## J-H

The swimming mob of ghouls surrounds Armariel as he floats near the surface, flailing at him and splashing muddy water all over the place.  Damian can tell there's a lot of motion just above him, but they don't seem to realize he's there.
*Spoiler: Mob of Ghouls*
Show


Surrounded means lots of attacks at advantage, but these do NOT have a swim speed, and would have disadvantage.  Those cancel out, so they are straight rolls instead.
Elf so no paralysis possible.
Claw (1d20+4)[*5*] for (2d4+2)[*9*] piercing
Claw (1d20+4)[*23*] for (2d4+2)[*4*] piercing
Claw (1d20+4)[*16*] for (2d4+2)[*4*] piercing
Claw (1d20+4)[*18*] for (2d4+2)[*5*] piercing
Bite (1d20+4)[*10*] for (2d6+2)[*8*] piercing
Bite (1d20+4)[*7*] for (2d6+2)[*8*] piercing
Bite (1d20+4)[*22*] for (2d6+2)[*6*] piercing
Bite (1d20+4)[*10*] for (2d6+2)[*6*] piercing



The ghouls grappling Ali and Abi both pull them 5' further down to the bottom of the water, and attempt to re-paralyze and eat them. Ali is slashed once, while the duplicate images around Abi save her from taking any meaningful hits.
The white doresite ghast, recognizing that Thoradin is removing paralysis and saving his allies, dives after the armored dwarf, risking an attack from Damian.
*Spoiler*
Show


5' movement, still in range of Thoradin so no OAs.
LGrg 1 Vs Ali
Claw (1d20+7)[*10*] for (1d6+4)[*10*] damage, DC 14 Con save or paralyzed (1d20)[*19*] *miss*
Bite (1d20+7)[*18*] for (2d6+4)[*14*] damage, DC 14 Con save or disadvantage on saves vs disease poison and paralysis until long rest, remove curse, or lesser restoration (1d20)[*11*] *hit for 14 but save is passed*

LGrg 2 Vs Abi; disadvantage on the saves because Lesser Restoration only cures one condition at a time (paralysis).
Disadvantage on attack roll until one hit due to the Cloak of Displacement
Claw (1d20+7)[*8*] for (1d6+4)[*8*] damage, DC 14 Con save or paralyzed (1d20)[*2*] (1d20)[*20*]
Disadv (1d20+7)[*21*]
Bite (1d20+7)[*11*] for (2d6+4)[*13*] damage, already suffers from the bite condition
Disadv  (1d20+7)[*12*]
*miss miss*

*Damian gets an OA vs LDor*
LDor Vs. Thoradin
Claw (1d20+10)[*15*] for (1d6+6)[*8*] damage, DC 15 Con save or paralyzed (1d20)[*9*]
Claw (1d20+10)[*20*] for (1d6+6)[*12*] damage, DC 15 Con save or paralyzed (1d20)[*15*]
Bite (1d20+10)[*23*] for (2d6+6)[*16*] damage + (2d6)[*6*] necrotic, healing for 1/2 the total damage dealt. This hasn't kicked in before because it wasn't damaged.



*Spoiler: Map*
Show






*=> Abi, Thor, Arm, Dam, Ali*

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 54/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (6, 1 hour), Ghoul Diseased
Concentrating: Banishment (1 minute)

Finally shirking off the paralysis and managing to evade the monster's attacks, thanks to her cloak, she lashes out to try to send them away from this plane of existence, if only for a few moments, hoping to get a moment of reprieve and freedom from holding her breath - which she wasn't doing anymore, as she'd belted out a spell underwater. 



*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


*Action:* Cast Banishment on the two grapple-ghouls on Abi and Ali.
Abi-Grappler: (1d20)[*18*]+ChaMod vs. DC21 
Ali-Grappler: (1d20)[*6*]+ChaMod vs. DC21
*Move*: Vertical up and horizontally west on a diagonal to avoid getting clipped by OAs, to get to the surface and sweet breathable air.
*Bonus Action:* Crown of Stars mote. (1d20+13)[*32*] *Damage:* (4d12)[*27*]
If the Abi-Grappler makes his save vs. banishment, she has disadvantage on the attack roll, and targets him: (1d20+13)[*21*]
Otherwise, no disadvantage. If Abi-Grappler is banished she'll target the Ali-Grappler. If both are banished, she'll target Ldor.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 114/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --


Now that he was underwater and could, albeit dimly make out where Abi and Alive were, he didn't hesitate to close the distance, ignoring the attacks of the mob of ghouls, just fighing his way close. Again he called out a single word from the confines of his sealed helmet: *"SANCTUARY"*
A soft glow surrounded Alive, hopefully preventing any more attacks.

Without hessitation he unleashed two lightning bolts at the doresite ghast that was in the process of attacking Thoradin.



*Spoiler*
Show



Movement action: Move close enough to see Alive (60ft should be enough despite moving through the mob)
Also, depleting the reaction attacks of the ghouls around me, so Damian can move freely. 

Bonus action: Cast Sanctuary - Will DC 21 for anyone to attack Alive until they attacks someone themselves

Action: Lightning Launcher attacks on the Ghast attacking Thoradin

[roll0] damage [roll1]+18, if crit [roll2]
[roll3] damage [roll4]+18, if crit [roll5]

If one hits  [roll6], if crit [roll7]
Edit: Made mistake of clicking on preview, rerolling in OOC

----------


## Xav

Thoradin, as his friends are finally out of risk of imminent death, takes the dagger, as it's much more useful underwater, than his usual weapon, and strikes the ghast.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d20+10)[*30*] - attack 
[roll]1d4+5[/roll] - piercing
[roll]1d4[/roll] - crit
[roll]2d8[/roll] - radiant, crit (is improved divine smite multiplied?)
(1d20+10)[*29*] - 2nd
[roll]1d4+5[/roll] - piercing
[roll]1d8[/roll] - radiant
(2d8)[*9*] - 1 lvl smite, if necessary (if ghast is still alive after Damian's OA)
[roll]2d8[/roll] - smite crit

*43* damage total, if nothing is multiplied due to vulnerabilities

----------


## Xav

*Spoiler: adding damage rolls for Thoradin*
Show


(1d4+5)[*9*] - piercing
(1d4)[*4*] - crit
(2d8)[*5*] - radiant, crit (is improved divine smite multiplied?)
(1d4+5)[*6*] - piercing
(1d8)[*5*] - radiant
(2d8)[*5*] - smite crit

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 123/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Bladesinging
Concentrating: --

Damian strikes the ghast, following Thoradin, and then again carefully aims at the ghoul swarm, that has almost fully covered poor Armariel. Good thing he didn't forget his armor, when deciding to join this horror pool party.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d20+12)[*16*] - OA (disadv and adv from flanking (was it?) neutralize each other)
(1d20+12)[*18*] - disadvantage, if needed
(1d8+7)[*11*] - piercing
(6d6)[*17*] - sneak

Bonus: Steady aim
Standard: Booming
(1d20+12)[*20*]
(1d8+7)[*8*] - piercing
(2d8)[*10*] - thunder
(6d6)[*18*] - sneak

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

Blinking in and out of consciousness, Alive tries to keep their composure, focuses on seeing the threads of possibility, and reaching in their mind to take hold of one, they garble through the water, "heisenberg," and each of their companions and themself suddenly find themselves dripping wet, but out of harm's way, standing just past the edge of the pool in a protective formation around Abi, who stands in the doorway where they had so quickly dispatched the first mob of ghouls.

As they cough from the expulsion of water in their throat, Alive realizes that they grasped too long on the primal chaos that seethes beneath reality, and prepare themselves to start releasing that energy in as controlled bursts as they can manage.



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Scatter, teleporting all of the five members of the party so that they are out of the water and standing in a doorway.  Alive will be placed at T36, Thoradin at S36, Armariel at T35, Damian at T37, and Abi at U36 just inside the doorway.  Intending for this to be a protective formation with the outsides defended by more melee oriented folks, and the only reason I'm not putting us inside the room to use a the doorway as a choke point is because I expect that I can't actually see all the way into the room to put us there. 
 But here's hoping they don't have any AoE's that can punish this.  I don't think we've seen any spellcasters among this group so far.

Also, having rolled a 2 on the Wild Magic table, I will be rolling on that at the start of every turn for the next minute.  Should be fun!

Also also, if anyone is unwilling to be teleported away from that mess for some reason, they can take a DC 20 Wisdom save.

----------


## J-H

Damian's blow in passing misses (no flanking, so disadvantage not cancelled).

Abi's spell makes both greater ghouls vanish with a shockwave of water rushing in to fill a sudden void.  One of the motes around her head blasts the white ghast next to her, as she tries to get away from it, but it manages to slash at her with its paralyzing claws... again, she goes rigid.
*Spoiler: OA*
Show


It's adjacent via corner, so gets one.
Disadvantage
Claw (1d20+10)[*24*]
Claw (1d20+10)[*24*]
Damage (1d6+6)[*12*] and DC 10 Con or paralyzed.  Disadvantage on save (1d20)[*5*], (1d20)[*17*]
*Wow, the dice hate Abi.  Luckily she gets teleported out to safety anyway.*



Thoradin stabs at the ghast, hitting twice.  Although his blade doesn't seem to scratch it, the divine energy does (15 radiant damage, having double DS on the crit). 
Armariel swims over (flight), casting Sanctuary on Ali, then fires two bolts with his lightning launcher, neither of which land.  Damian stabs into the mob of flailing ghouls, somehow managing to skewer two with a single blow (hit for 36).  
Ali then casts a spell, causing the entire party to reappear in a doorway, not far from where they were a half minute or so ago.

The mob of ghouls swims towards them, beginning to climb out of the water and attack.  The doresite ghast swims up to the surface, spots the party, and moves towards them, running at Armariel and using him as a way to stop quickly.  Armariel is knocked to the ground, less able to defend himself, as the ghast claws at him and latches on with a bite.
*Spoiler*
Show


1 claw/1 bite each at Thoradin, Armariel, Damian
Thoradin
Claw (1d20+4)[*22*] for (2d4+2)[*8*], if non-elf paralyzed, Con DC 10 (1d20)[*5*]
Bite (1d20+4)[*21*] for (2d6+2)[*12*]
Armariel
Claw (1d20+4)[*15*] for (2d4+2)[*6*], if non-elf paralyzed, Con DC 10 (1d20)[*6*]
Bite (1d20+4)[*10*] for (2d6+2)[*13*]
Damian
Claw (1d20+4)[*17*] for (2d4+2)[*6*], if non-elf paralyzed, Con DC 10 (1d20)[*5*]
Bite (1d20+4)[*7*] for (2d6+2)[*9*]

Lacedon Doresite climbs out of the water (has enough move thanks to swim speed), shoves Armariel prone if possible, then tries to attack him.
LDor Athletics (1d20+8)[*18*] vs Arm (1d20+5)[*10*]
Claw (1d20+10)[*14*] for (1d6+6)[*11*]
If Armariel is prone, advantage (1d20+10)[*26*]
Bite (1d20+10)[*27*] for (2d6+6)[*13*] piercing + (2d6)[*3*] necrotic, heal for half damage done
If Armariel is prone, advantage (1d20+10)[*21*]



*Note: Lacedon greater ghouls get to act if Abi has in fact lost concentration on Banishment.  TBD, will update tomorrow morning once confirmed. This will impact the map.*

*Spoiler: Map*
Show






*Foul Stench.  Any creature that starts its turn within 15 of the ghast must succeed on a DC 15 Constitution saving throw or be Poisoned until the start of its next turn.  On a successful saving throw, the creature is immune to this ghasts stench for 24 hours.
Everyone is within 15' of the ghast.
**=> Abi, Thor, Arm, Dam, Ali*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 93/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --

The sudden transition disoriented Armariel for a moment - and unfortunately long enough to get bulldozed to the ground, which made him vulnerable to two attacks. With his free hand, he empowered the last volley of his constructs. 
He knew all too well, that staying down would spell death, so he hastened to get back up again, facing the large ghast and drawing his moontouched sword. Brilliant light added to the crown of stars. 
With some effort, he rammed his shield at the Ghast's face, trying to knock it prone, so he and the constructs could have a clear shot. 
To Thoradin he called: *"Drop the cheese knife and use your big dwarven compensator, or what it's called."*



*Spoiler*
Show


Bonus Action: Magic Stone on Tiny Servants
Movement Action: Get up, draw Sword
Action: Shove (Prone): (1d20+5)[*18*] vs. (1d20+7)[*15*]

If successful: 
Extra Attack: Lightning Thrower - Advantage and Disadvange cancel each other out

(1d20+8)[*28*], damage (2d6)[*9*]+18, if crit (2d6)[*8*]

Tiny servants:
(1d20+8)[*13*], damage (1d6)[*2*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*3*]
(1d20+8)[*14*], damage (1d6)[*2*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*5*]
(1d20+8)[*17*], damage (1d6)[*1*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*5*]

if unsuccesful, just a regular attack with the sword

(1d20+10)[*24*], damage (1d8)[*2*]+5, if crit (1d8)[*2*]


Edit: Damage total 42

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 54/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (5, 1 hour), Ghoul Diseased
Concentrating: Banishment (1 minute)

Coughing and spluttering, Abi pants as she's teleported to safety. "Thanks Ali." She gets out, but focuses on unleashing a burst of psychic energy against the ghouls.



*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


*Action:*  Synaptic Static, positioned to hit the swarm of ghouls and Ldor, but excluding the party.
Targets hit must beat a DC21 Int save or take (8d6)[*31*] psychic damage (half on success).
Those who fail also get a -1d6 to all attack rolls, ability checks, and concentration saves for 1 minute (new save at end of each turn).

If any are still standing, targeting  closest creature with a:
*Bonus Action:* Crown of Stars mote. (1d20+13)[*23*] *Damage:* (4d12)[*25*]
*Move*: Further back into the room.

----------


## Xav

Thoradin spits out water, changes the dagger to a more familiar hammer, and swings at the ghoul swarm.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Drop dagger, take hammer and attack
(1d20+13)[*24*] - attack 1
(1d8+8)[*13*] - bludgeoning  
(1d8)[*8*] - radiant
(1d20+13)[*18*] - attack 2
(1d8+8)[*10*] -  bludgeoning
(1d8)[*8*] - radiant
(2d8)[*10*] - smite

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 123/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Bladesinging
Concentrating: --

Finding himself the only one left in the water, Damian quickly swims out of it, joining his friends on the shore, and striking the Lacedon doresite right in the back.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bonus: Disengage
Move to T33 or S33 to be behind LDor and attack with Booming Blade
(1d20+12)[*32*] attack
(1d20+12)[*27*] advantage
(1d8+7)[*14*] piercing
(2d8)[*16*] - thunder
(6d6)[*24*] - sneak

(3d8)[*5*] - if moves

(1d8)[*4*] - if crit
(2d8)[*8*] - if crit
(6d6)[*29*] - if crit
(3d8)[*19*] - if moves and if crit

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

Straining against the chaotic energy threatening to surge forward, Alive braces themself, but fails to hold it back, as quantum possibilities explode out from them, threatening to overwhelm the minds of everyone near them.  They manage to hold onto their rather tenuous grasp of the current reality enough to act normally for now, and drive a spike of mental anguish into the ghast, attempting to disorient it long enough to send it tumbling through reality to somewhere else in the room.

"RAGE! against the light's dying flight!And cease..."



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Wild Magic roll produces a casting of Confusion centered on me out to a radius of 10 feet.

Cast Mind Sliver at the ghast, then Quicken a casting of Vortex Warp against the ghast as well, attempting to place them at E32.

It needs an Intelligence save DC 20 v Mind Sliver, or take (3d6)[*15*] psychic damage, and subtract a roll of a d4 from its next save.

Then a Constitution save DC 20 or be teleported to the other side of the water.

----------


## J-H

Abi's wave of energy sends the mob of ghouls into a fit as they shriek and grasp at their heads,  Several fall into the water, dead, and Thoradin kills those who remain with a sweeping blow from his hammer.  Stepping over, he then smites the ghast (hit for 28), killing it right after Abi blasts it with another mote of glowing light.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 93/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --

Armariel wasn't going to trust the relative calm - not again, but all he could think off, was fortifying himself for another attack: *"Keep on your toes - now would be a good idea for the very hurt to get some quick healing done"*

While he said that, he braced himself for another rush attack



*Spoiler*
Show


Casting Guidance on myself
Reloading tiny servants

Tiny servants keep their blindsense open.

----------


## J-H

Armariel prepares himself.  Damian conceals his presence under the water.  Ali.... well, there's a "clunk" and a large potted plant where he was.

Another white ghast pulls itself out of the water at the entry, apparently having come from outside.  Somehow, it seems to push up on the water, then runs atop the water over to the group on the ledge, leaving a trail of splashes behind.  It easily hops the handrail and slams into Thoradin, attempting to devour him.

*Spoiler*
Show


Claw (1d20+10)[*19*] for (1d6+6)[*7*], DC 15 Con save or paralyzed... Con (1d20)[*20*]

If Thoradin is paralyzed, the second claw is against Armariel, then it tries to bite Thoradin.

Claw (1d20+10)[*13*] for (1d6+6)[*7*], DC 15 Con save or paralyzed... Con (1d20)[*15*]

Bite (1d20+10)[*23*] for (2d6+6)[*12*], + (2d6)[*7*] necrotic
If advantage (1d20+10)[*26*]



*=> Abi, Thor, Arm, Dam, Ali
Everyone but Damian is in the area of effect of the foul stench.  Make your save!
Foul Stench.  Any creature that starts its turn within 15 of the ghast must succeed on a DC 15 Constitution saving throw or be Poisoned until the start of its next turn.  On a successful saving throw, the creature is immune to this ghasts stench for 24 hours.*

The new Doresite Ghast is in S34 on the map.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 93/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --

*"Here we go again..."*

Armariel held up his shield to obscure the movements of his leg - with which he proceded to try and trip the undead.

The monster fell heavily on the floor, and Armariel used the opportunity to blast it together with his little helpers with lightning and ballbearings.



*Spoiler*
Show



Same tactic as previously:

Attack: Shove prone

[roll]1d20+5+1d4[/roll] 
Athletics roll from OOC Post: (1d20+5)[24]+(1d4)[4] vs. ghast (1d20+7)[*12*]
If prone:
Lightning thrower with extra attack

(1d20+8)[*27*], damage (2d6)[*8*]+18, if crit (2d6)[*7*]

Tiny servants: 
(1d20+8)[*20*], damage (1d6)[*5*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*3*]
(1d20+8)[*21*], damage (1d6)[*4*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*4*]
(1d20+8)[*15*], damage (1d6)[*2*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*1*]


If not prone, draw sword and attack

(1d20+10)[*19*], damage (1d8)[*7*]+5, if crit (1d8)[*8*]

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  41/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin crushes the remaining ghouls with his hammer. He looks over to Armariel and flips the hammer in his hand, *Compensator huh? Seems pretty--* a splash in the water turns his attention to the murky pool, where a white ghast pulls itself out of the water and runs across the surface towards the group. Utterly confused by the sight, Thoradin manages to mutter *How in the--* before the ghast leaps the railing and slams into the dwarf. *Imma a lodestone for these ruttin' ghouls!* Thoradin shouts. Quick to react, Armariel knocks the ghast down and blasts it with lightning. Thoradin follows up with two swings from his hammer.

*Spoiler*
Show

Con save vs Stench (rolled OOC) - 18 (pass)

Action - Attack w/Advantage (target prone)
(1d20+13)[*21*], (1d20+13)[*14*]
Damage - (1d8+8)[*9*] + *Radiant* - (1d8)[*7*]

Extra Attack w/Advantage (target prone)
(1d20+13)[*16*], (1d20+13)[*21*]
Damage - (1d8+8)[*14*] + *Radiant* - (1d8)[*3*]

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 54/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (5, 1 hour), Ghoul Diseased
Concentrating: Banishment (1 minute)

The stench was terrible but she suffered through it - it'd go away a little once they were ride of their enemies. The noxious stench made her eyes water, hindering her aim, but it should be fine...probably. 



*Spoiler: Actions*
Show




*Move*: Into range of the ghast, then back into the room once her action's done, ideally in a way to get away from the stench if possible but at a 15ft radius I don't think she can, so it's mostly for flavour rather than effectiveness.

*Action:*  EB on the ghoul. Disadvantage due to poison+prone.
(1d20+13)[*33*](1d20+13)[*18*] *Damage:*(1d10+5)[*12*]
(1d20+13)[*21*](1d20+13)[*15*] *Damage:*(1d10+5)[*11*]
(1d20+13)[*15*](1d20+13)[*18*] *Damage:*(1d10+5)[*15*]

No repelling blasts this time. First successful hit also deals an additional +5 magical bludgeoning damage

*Bonus Action:* None.

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

For a moment, the world seems peaceful, and blank...simply a leaning toward the warmth of the sun...

And then Alive is back, blinking and twitching slightly as their senses detect the foulest of odors, now familiar with all of the undead enemies they have been fighting, and the chaos of reality rejuvenates their connection to fundamental entropy.

They pull their attention in to the enemy, now knocked down before them, and send a blast of chaotic energy swirling directly into it.  The bolt enters a liquid state just before striking, acid burning into the undead flesh.

As soon as the bolt strikes, reality snaps in an attempt to reorder itself under Alive's obnoxious tinkering with its inner workings, but seems to succeed this time only in maintaining the perfect consistency of light rays traveling directly through the surrounding area...

Everyone within a thirty foot radius suddenly finds themselves completely invisible.



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Con save against stench, Chaos Bolt attack roll, and Wild Magic roll in the OOC thread.

Cast Chaos Bolt; damage: (2d8)[*2*][*1*](3) + (1d6)[*1*]

Wow!  What a garbage roll!  Anyway, I'll take the Acid damage, I guess. :shrug:

Then everyone within 30 ft of me turns invisible until they attack or cast a spell, due to Wild Magic.

----------


## J-H

The ghast, on the ground, is cut in half by the barrage of magic and lies motionless.
*=> What next?  Still 2 banished ghouls underwater*

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 123/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: 
Concentrating: --

Damian finally gets out of the water, carefully moving towards his friends - he doesn't see anybody, but voices and movement sounds tell him, that chaos magic is very likely involved. *- I'd say we deal with the last two ghouls and rest a bit. Thoradin saved us, but even dwarvish endurance is finite.* - adds Hoster, figuring out, how to kill remaining ghouls.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 93/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --

*"Nice work with the invisibility. Let's make the best of it and let the two banished ghould get close - they'll likely smell us out, before hitting them with all we've got. Someone brace me, so they don't just bowl me over. If you can do something useful that won't brake invisibility, to that instead - and conserve your spells. We've already spend quite a bit and we don't know how much longer we have to go here. I've got a ropetrick or two, so we can get a nice safe rest in later."*

Armariel once again reloaded his tiny constructs, set up the magic to turn them into small ballista and gave himself a bit of extra edge in the next tussle.



*Spoiler*
Show


Same tactic as before.

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  21/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

Alive attempts to stand away from the group while the others prepare the ambush for the banished ghouls, focusing on controlling the release of the pent up chaos.

"I'm a bit of a shaken up soda bottle in our current reality, just please try to give me some space, unless you're okay with painful mentos fizz splashing on you.

I'll be over there for now," they say as they toss a small rock over toward the corner where they intend to act as a release valve.

As they concentrate on the chaos, they are able to settle the magic down slightly, though at one point a rather noticeable golden-horned unicorn whinnies into existence next to Alive

"Hullo!" Ali's disembodied voice says to the unicorn, in a mix of Scottish and Northern English accent.  "Whit like are ye?  Me mate o'er yon's in a rough way gittin' monster-bit, if'n ye don't mind 'ealin' 'er?  She's the wee lass whit's lookin' a mite sauced.

Abi!  Visibilize yourself!  We have a unicorn friend for the next minute or so!"

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 123/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: 
Concentrating: --

Damian looks at the appeared unicorn with a vague expression on his face, trying to determine, if the magical beast is friendly, or at least not hostile. Meanwhile the ghouls are going to appear from banishing, and the agent decides to hide and ready his booming blade on their way.

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 67/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (5, 1 hour)
Concentrating: Banishment (1 minute)

Abi frets a bit when she's asked to remove invisibility from herself, not really sure the best way to do it. She looks back and forth before finally just slapping her hands together with as much force as she can muster. It seems to work, as the obscuring magic is washed away in a wave and she becomes visible once more. "Hello! Um, unicorn. We would very much appreciate your help!"



*Spoiler: Unicorn Healing*
Show



(2d8+2)[*13*]

----------


## J-H

Abi ends her spell.  The water ripples and bubbles.  Moments later, two ghoul heads pop up above water, looking around and apparently very confused.

*=> Readied actions, then I'll finish the ghoul turn if any are alive.*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 93/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --


Armariel didn't hessitate. As soon as the ghouls appeared, he unleashed another barrage, turning him into a visible target.
*"Come, get some"*




*Spoiler*
Show



Advantage from being invisible
(1d20)[*12*]/(1d20)[*18*]+13, damage (1d6)[*5*]+10, if crit (1d6)[*4*]
(1d20)[*14*]/(1d20)[*3*]+13, damage (1d6)[*6*]+10, if crit (1d6)[*5*]

Extra damage (1d6)[*4*], if crit (1d6)[*3*]

Tiny servants:

(1d20)[*14*]/(1d20)[*7*]+8, damage (1d6)[*2*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*2*]
(1d20)[*17*]/(1d20)[*5*]+8, damage (1d6)[*1*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*6*]
(1d20)[*9*]/(1d20)[*11*]+8, damage (1d6)[*2*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*1*]

Edit: 58 damage total

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 123/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: 
Concentrating: --

Booming blade strikes from invisibility, as the ghoul begins to crawl out of the water. 




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d20+12)[*18*] Booming blade
(1d20+12)[*13*] Booming blade - invis advantage
(1d8+7)[*15*] piercing
(2d8)[*6*] thunder
(6d6)[*23*] sneak, piercing
(3d8)[*16*] thunder if moves further

(1d8)[*4*] piercing if crit
(2d8)[*9*] thunder if crit
(6d6)[*16*] sneak, piercing if crit
(3d8)[*10*] thunder if moves further if crit

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  41/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

When the ghouls emerge, Thoradin and the others pounce!

*Spoiler: Readied Action*
Show

My understanding of the Readied Action is that you only get 1 attack, as opposed to a full turn's worth of actions. Is that correct?

*Readied Action* - Ranged Attack w/Advantage (Invisibility)
*Attack* - (1d20+13)[*31*], (1d20+13)[*30*]
*Damage* - (1d8+8)[*11*] + *Radiant* - (1d8)[*2*]

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 67/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (5, 1 hour)
Concentrating: Banishment (1 minute)

Conjuring up some more wooden bolts, Abi launches them at the closest ghoul, seeking to bring it down before it can do further harm. 



*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


I think Abi gets to explode things now? If not just carry the rolls to when she does:
EB, no repelling blast.
Attack: (1d20+13)[*19*] *Damage:* (1d10+5)[*9*]
Attack: (1d20+13)[*25*] *Damage:* (1d10+5)[*6*]
Attack: (1d20+13)[*28*] *Damage:* (1d10+5)[*11*]
+5 bludgeoning damage on the first hit.

If any crits: (3d10)[*1*][*10*][*10*](21)

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  26/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

From the other side of the water as their companions, Alive waits for the ghouls to emerge, and then fires multiple blasts of magical energy, focusing the relentless chaos into searing energy directed at the ghoul that seems least damaged by their companions' attacks.  First as pure heat, then even hotter, as a plasma bolt of lightning rips into the ghoul.



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Fire Bolt with advantage due to invisibility:
(1d20+14)[*30*]
(1d20+14)[*16*]
Damage: (3d10)[*16*] (if crit: + (3d10)[*21*])

Quickened Chaos Bolt at 3rd level using Tides of Chaos:
(1d20+14)[*23*]
(1d20+14)[*17*]
Damage: (2d8)[*5*][*2*](7) + (3d6)[*15*]

Wild Magic roll after casting a leveled spell after using Tides of Chaos
(1d100)[*32*]
(1d100)[*59*]

I'll take the 59 to regain a 1st level spell slot, and I'll take the 5 to make the Chaos Bolt Lightning damage

----------


## J-H

As the ghouls pop their heads above water, the party strikes, blasting the cannibalistic undead into ruined corpses.

*Spoiler: math*
Show


58 from Armariel
13 from Thoradin - no, you get two attacks
Abi 31
Damian 44
Ali 38



*=> Party
What do you do next?*

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 67/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (5, 1 hour)
Concentrating: --

"Phew. Glad that's over. Uh, touch wood." Abi says, knocking her knuckles against the wooden floor. "Think we should take a break?"




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Proposed actions:
Party recovers any loot from the bodies we can see and then burning or otherwise destroying them past being usable as bodies again. Abi spends 10 minutes while you do so resummoning Tagar.
Then spend 10 minutes in her ring short resting to beef up our health totals and resources. This will also let us identify any magic items we pick up. Abi can precast Armour of Agathys and Summon Fey before short resting to carry them over too (with ~50 minute duration, Crown of Stars on ~40 minute duration).
Sweep the rest of the rooms for enemies, and if nothing head to the underwater tunnel?

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 123/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: 
Concentrating: --

*- I'd rest a bit, but it might be not the best place. Especially with all these around,* - Damian nods at ghoul corpses, - *Let's check, what's behind the passage.*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

While not walking away, Damian looks, what is behind that suddenly opened door with ghouls. Maybe it's more convenient to set a quick rest there.

----------


## J-H

The room that the ghouls came from (across the water from you) contains nothing of note aside from some scraps of fabric that you think may have been used as pillows.  The other rooms are empty of anything of note.  You feel fairly sure that the layout is repeated on the first floor, underwater, though.

Abi returns to the first room that had ghouls in it, and examines what she had spotted.  Sure enough, there are some bone dice in the room, as well as a bloodstained robe sewn with a repeating pattern of uncannily realistic eyes.
The last Doresite ghast that attacked you also had a ring that appears to be magical.

*Spoiler: Identified items when you short rest*
Show


*Robe of Eyes, needs cleaning*
Requires Attunement

This robe is adorned with eyelike patterns. While you wear the robe, you gain the following benefits:
 The robe lets you see in all Directions, and you have advantage on Wisdom (Perception) checks that rely on sight.
 You have Darkvision out to a range of 120 feet.
 You can see Invisible Creatures and Objects, as well as see into the Ethereal Plane, out to a range of 120 feet.

The eyes on the robe can't be closed or averted. Although you can close or avert your own eyes, you are never considered to be doing so while wearing this robe.

A light spell cast on the robe or a Daylight spell cast within 5 feet of the robe causes you to be Blinded for 1 minute. At the end of each of your turns, you can make a Constitution saving throw (DC 11 for light or DC 15 for daylight), Ending the blindness on a success.

*Ring of Water Walking*
While wearing this ring, you can stand on and move across any liquid surface as if it were solid ground.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 93/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --


Armariel breathed through, once the bodies were disposed:
*"Yeah a little rest sounds like a great idea. I can open a little pocket dimension, though I'd prefer the comfort of Abi's ring. 
And let's refrain from further exploration for now. No telling how many more undead this place is teeming with."*




*Spoiler*
Show



I have rope trick available for a really secure rest - though the djinn vessel sound even better with it's 10 minute short rest

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 101/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (5, ~40 minutes) Armour of Agathys (25/25 HP, ~50 minutes)
Concentrating: Summon Fey (~50 minutes)

"We can watch from inside the ring, and I can call up Tagar and another friend to guard us too." Abi reassures Damian. "We'll be perfectly almost safe. Probably." Hearing no objections, she sets about calling her ever loyal familiar back to her. Once he's returned to the physical realm (albeit not without some grumbling complaints) she calls up another wood-fairy to accompany him, then raises up her ring and calls everyone into it - excepting Tagar and her recently summoned fey who remain outside on guard duty.




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


 Assuming no objections or interruptions, Abi'll spend her last two spell slots on Armour of Agathys (5th level) and Summon Fey (5th level)

Inside the ring she'll spend...6 hit dice.
(6d8+12)[*43*]

Probably spent one too many there but that's fine, it probably won't matter.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 93/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --


Armariel handed Adi the necessary components
*"Here, maybe get quasit now - those can turn into toads"*
Once inside the ring, Armariel relaxed and tended to his wounds in earnest.



*Spoiler*
Show



Spending 5 healing surges, just in case

(5d8+20)[*47*]

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

Alive joins the others in resting, letting the chaos energy heal them up, then patching up what is left after the magic fades away.



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Roll 5 hit dice:
(5d8+10)[*30*]

There we go!  Back up to full

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  41/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin looks around at the space they are occupying inside of Abi's ring, *Nice space Abi.* He takes a seat and relaxes along with the others, *That... was a harrowing experience. I could barely see under that water. We have to be very careful in any other flooded chambers.*

*Spoiler: Short Rest Hit Dice*
Show

Spend my remaining 8 hit dice --> (8d10+24)[*73*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 93/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --



*"Since we have a few minutes now to actually think: What do you think about this situation. As far as I understand it, they dragged the altar here into this old dwarven fortress, then they must have hauled it out of the water and transported it through one of those doors - or through that submerged entrance where Abi's familiar was killed. Before we proceed, we have to find out where the altar went and follow it - otherwise we risk getting lost, ambushed and eventually defeated. If anyone of you has a divination they could use, that would be great. Otherwise we have to throughly scrutinize all the entrances, before we commit to follow any one particular.

Or do I miss something?"*
Armariel asked




*Spoiler*
Show



Once the rest is finished, I guess we want another round of investigation 

Assuming, someone gives me the help action and I'm using guidance:

(1d20)[*4*]/(1d20)[*2*]+6+(1d4)[*1*]

Edit: 
Yeah, the dice roller hates me too...

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 126/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: 
Concentrating: --

*- Not at all,* - Damian thoughtfully shakes his head, - *And that means, it's time to look for traces,* - and Hoster moves around the rooms, searching for the possible way, in which the altar was dragged.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d20+15)[*31*] - Investigation, minimum 25, searching for altar's traces. Carefully searching, not to get into another ambush
(1d20+12)[*24*] - Perception, minimum 22
(1d8)[*8*] - and hit dice just in case

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 101/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (5, ~40 minutes) Armour of Agathys (25/25 HP, ~50 minutes)
Concentrating: Summon Fey (~50 minutes)

Once she's recovered, and has a minor menagerie of assistants, she's feeling a little more confident. Even so... "I'll stay up here. Not really looking forward to getting half-drowned again so soon. Tagar, Aree, go with them please. Defend them if anything nasty shows up."



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Abi's staying out of the water for now, just going to stick to the walkways where they had their big climactic fight so far. Tagar and her summoned fey (which I have now named Aree) will stick close to those water-diving and looking for stuff.

----------


## J-H

Xav and Armariel conduct a thorough search of the room.  They don't find anything else of interest above water.
Below water, they determine that there is some sediment settled on the floor of the room, and that there are indeed drag marks there where the altar was dragged straight from the entrance to the ramp at the far end and up.

There are also a number of rooms underwater containing decayed bits of furniture of no particular interest.  The doors of these rooms have rotted into non-existence.  At the end of the room are two hallways, one leading left and one leading right, which seem to extend farther than they can easily see in the murky water.

*Spoiler: map*
Show

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 93/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --



Armariel resurfaced to share his findings:
*"Alright, it seems we have to follow the altar through the water. There is a ramp, likely leading out of the water again. I'm going to investigate, but it would probably be prudent to have a line leading to one of you. If I pull it three times in quick succesion, I'm in imminent danger and you haul me back at once. Understood?"*
Armariel asked

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 126/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: 
Concentrating: --

*- Isn't it better to send someone's familiar? That can naturally swim and breath underwater? Instead of risking yourself, because it Isn't guaranteed at all, that we'll be able to pull you out.*  - mentions Damian after their scouting.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --




*"We already tried that. Didn't go well for the familiar. 
But don't worry, I modified my armor for aquatic operation. I'll probably be fine."*
Armariel replied

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 126/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: 
Concentrating: --

Damian shrugs and nods: - *Good luck then. Thoradin, we definitely need your help in case Armariel is stuck... Or being eaten by a ghoul somewhere.*

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  114/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin nods to Damian and says to the elf, *Three pulls, you're in danger, got it. Armariel, be careful.*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --



Taking this as assent, Armariel fastened one end of the rope to his armor and began swimming into the unter underwater entrance where the altar had been moved in apparently.




*Spoiler*
Show


Using my Tiny Servants to give me help with perception for an additional +5 to Passive Perception, setting it to 22

----------


## J-H

The ramp leading out of the entryway goes on for about 100, rising enough that the surface of the ramp is a couple of feet above water by the time the party reaches the top.

At the top of the ramp is a pair of closed stone double doors, intricately carved with anvils and images of a dwarven God.  They appear very sturdy.
*Spoiler: Religion DC 10*
Show


Moradin

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --


Armariel returned and gave his report:
*"No enemies in sight, so get your swimming faces on. There's a double door up there. Seems like they are desecrating a temple of some kind."*

When everyone had gotten in position, Armariel next to Thoradin took point again, before opening the doors, the constructs once again loaded and ready to shoot. 




*Spoiler*
Show


(1d20+6)[*9*] Religion

----------


## J-H

The doors move only a fraction of an inch when Armariel pushes against one.  They seem to be blocked by something from the other side.

=>Athletics check to open the doors.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  114/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin recognizes the symbol of the god to whom he swore an oath, *Moradin,* the dwarf whispers, making the sign of a hammer striking an anvil with his hands, *they have defiled a warren of the All-Father. The Soul-Forger will be avenged!* 

When the door does not give, Thoradin braces against the ramp and pushes forward, trying to shove the doors open.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Thoradin swore his Oath of Vengeance to Moradin to avenge dwarvenkind against any enemies, so I'm guessing he would recognize this as Moradin's symbol. But if not, I'll try a Religion check --> (1d20+4)[*8*]

And Athletics to push the doors open --> (1d20+10)[*26*]

----------


## J-H

The doors swing open with loud scraping noises that turn into clatters, rattles, and thuds!

Looking inside, you see a pile of old furniture that appears to have been used to block the door shut.  The door is open now, but you have also announced your presence to any who are listening.

The doors lead into what was apparently once a finely appointed lobby or waiting room.  Old furniture is pushed against the walls, except for some benches and old cabinets, now tipped over, that were used to block the entry doors.  A pair of wide, curving staircases arc down from the walls towards the center of the room, bearing the remains of red and purple carpets on their steps and golden gilt on the banisters.  The rest of the carpeting in the room is in much worse shape, especially in a line down the middle of the room towards another pair of carved stone doors, also closed.

The staircases lead up and along the edge of the room to a balcony area that runs across the far end of the room.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  114/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin raises an eyebrow at the ruined carpet, *Looks like they went through those doors. Shall we see what's upstairs first? Don't want to leave anything comin' up behind us later.*

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 101/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (5, ~40 minutes) Armour of Agathys (25/25 HP, ~50 minutes)
Concentrating: Summon Fey (~50 minutes)

"Sounds good to me. I'll be right behind you. Over here. Far away." Abi says with a smile.  "Stick with them you two, would you?" She pokes at Tagar and her summoned fey.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --


*"Fine by me, but remember, last time they came from the door that we left undisturbed. I'm going to spike them first before we check out the rest. That should give us at least a bit of warning before they can engage."*

Armariel took out pitons from his back and went about to hammer them in the floor in front of the closed door.

----------


## J-H

Armariel succesfully drives the pitons under the door, although he has certainly made a lot of noise doing so.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --


*"Alright, lelt's check upstairs."*

Armariel took position next to Thoradin, presented his shield and led the team upwards. 



[/QUOTE]

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  114/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin frowns at all the noise they've created, *I hate to think what they'll have waiting for us as we get deeper in. Still, no way to avoid it. Let's go and be wary, we've let them all know we're here.*

Thoradin steps beside Armarial and heads up the stairs.

----------


## J-H

The staircases, about 10' wide, curve up to the balcony area.  Before age and neglect got to it, this area was heavily decorated, and there is still gold and silver filigree surviving in some of the carvings.  The balcony spans the width of the room (about 80').  It's about 10' deep, but is slightly deeper at both ends.  

Each of the two slightly deeper nooks has an ornately carved wooden door on its inward side.  The doors, which are closed, likely lead to an upper-floor area in whatever room is beyond the double doors that Armariel just hammered on.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  114/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin moves to one of the doors and puts his ear to it.

*Spoiler: Perception*
Show

(1d20)[*6*]

----------


## J-H

Thoradin hears the noise of armor shifting position, as well as loud breathing and the sound of a beard scratching against plate armor.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  114/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

*I don't hear anything here,* Thoradin whispers to the others, *what about that door?*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 93/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --


Armariel shrugged:
*"Lot's more where those came from",*
and proceeded to hammer another spike to the door, preventing it from opening. 
*"We take care of them one after the other."*

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  114/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin nods to the elf and waits for Armariel to rejoin him. He then opens the only door left without a spike in front of it and steps in.

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 126/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: 
Concentrating: --

Damian says quietly: - *Let me look first,* - and examines the doors, searching for traps and traces.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d20+12)[*32*] - Perception, min 22
(1d20+15)[*33*] - Investigation, min 22

----------


## J-H

Damian does not find any indication of traps.

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 126/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: 
Concentrating: --

*- Seems clear. We're good to go,* - in the same quiet manner says Hoster, and right after these words disappears in shadows.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d20+16)[*22*] - Stealth, minimum 26

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 93/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --


Armariel took position, shield high and his constructs ready. 
*"Once more into the breach, my friends."*

----------


## J-H

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show


Init rolls done OOC.  Initiative starts when Thoradin pulls the door open.  Nobody is surprised, as the party has been very un-subtle, so it's a straight initiative contest.  Abi is first up, but also out of line of sight, so not positioned to act/react on anything unless she moves up to cluster with everyone else, which has explicitly been a "not doing."

21 Abi
21 Grg
15 Arm
13 ??
13 Ali
12 Dam
11 ??
11 Tho
9 Tagar
5 ??
3 ??



Thoradin pulls the old door open,  revealing what appears to be a large room that continues out of sight to his left.  It's lit with eerie bands of red and yellow light from what look almost like stained glass windows running from the floor to the ceiling.  The room as a whole is 30' high, and it's about 60' across to the other side.  

The door opens onto a slightly sloped wooden balcony, ornately carved and decorated, with some decrepit wooden seats shoved up against the back of the balcony.  From the context and his familiarity, Thoradin believes that this balcony, and the matching balcony on the other side, would probably have been reserved for royalty or other high-ranking individuals, giving them a clear view and some privacy during ceremonies.

However, most temples of Moradin don't also come with ghouls on the balconies.    In this case, there is a greater ghoul and a ghast on the balcony near Thoradin, and another on the farther balcony - the door of which Armariel recently spiked shut.  The musclebound greater ghoul's eyes gleam as it snarls and moves to try to kill Thoradin, blocking the door in the process.

*Spoiler*
Show


Claw (1d20+7)[*15*] for (1d6+4)[*10*] slashing damage; DC 14 Con save on hit or paralyzed 1 min (1d20)[*8*]
Claw (1d20+7)[*15*] for (1d6+4)[*5*] slashing damage; DC 14 Con save on hit or paralyzed 1 min (1d20)[*10*]
Bite (1d20+7)[*26*] for (2d6+4)[*9*] slashing damage; Thoradin is immune to disease



*Spoiler: Map*
Show






*=> Amariel*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --


Armariel had expected something like this, but wasn't quick enough to prevent the attack. 
*"Hey, keep your filthy paws of him!"*
Just as he cried out, Armariel triggered his usual volley against the ghoul 




*Spoiler*
Show



Lightning thrower:
(1d20+13)[*14*], damage (1d6)[*2*]+10, if crit (1d6)[*3*]
(1d20+13)[*18*], damage (1d6)[*1*]+10, if crit (1d6)[*4*]

if hit (1d6)[*1*], if crit (1d6)[*4*] Lightning

Tiny servants:
(1d20+8)[*16*], damage (1d6)[*5*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*1*]
(1d20+8)[*20*], damage (1d6)[*3*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*5*]
(1d20+8)[*11*], damage (1d6)[*1*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*2*]

Bonus Action: Magic stone 

32 damage - pretty pathetic

----------


## J-H

Armariel shoots at the greater ghoul, doing some damage.  He and Thoradin see the ghast on the other balcony try to open the other door, then ram its shoulder against it.  The door creaks, close to breaking.

The ghast on the closer balcony moves closer, but can't get at Thoradin.
*Spoiler*
Show


Athletics (1d20+3)[*16*]



*=>Ali then Dam*

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

Alive powers up their staff and launches a blast of bright red energy toward the ghoul that now blocks the doorway in, knowing that until that thing is out of the way, they will not be able to destroy the rest of the enemies.



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Firebolt at the Greater Ghoul.
Attack (1d20+14)[*18*]
Damage (3d10)[*19*] (crit (3d10)[*22*])

----------


## J-H

The ray of flame hits, and chars flesh, but the ghoul isn't returned to death yet.

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 126/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: 
Concentrating: --

Damian carefully waits for an opportunity to hit the ghoul from his spot, and when sees one, strikes the undead enemy.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bonus - steady aim
Standard - Booming blade on the ghoul
(1d20+12)[*31*] - attack
(1d20+12)[*23*] - advantage
(3d6+7)[*17*] - thunder + piercing
(6d6)[*18*] - sneak
(3d6)[*13*] - if crit
(6d6)[*16*] if crit

----------


## J-H

Damian's blade slips past the doorframe and Thoradin, skewering the ghoul and ending it.

*=>Thoradin then Tagar*

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 101/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (5, ~40 minutes) Armour of Agathys (25/25 HP, ~50 minutes)
Concentrating: Summon Fey (~50 minutes)

Tagar swoops forward, flapping his tiny wings and swirling around the head of the next undead in line to get stabbed, re-deaded, mauled, slaughtered, mulched, down-for-the-counted, retaken by the Styx, dumpstered, forced to greet the Reaper, collapsed, severed from the threads of prophecy, and just generally taken care of, _permanently_, capiche?



*Spoiler: Tagar Actions*
Show


Tagar flies in and uses *Help* against the nearest undead to grant initiative to the next attacker against it. Chances are because of Initiative that'll end up helping Abi but on the off chance she makes no attack rolls it'll carry over.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  105/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

The greater ghoul is on Thoradin as soon as he opens the door, but the dwarf has his shield up in time. Claws scrabble against the aegis, and then grip the upper edge of it as the ghoul pulls itself up and leans over the shield to bite Thoradin. *Ahh!! Get it off me!!* the dwarf lets out before the others burst into action and kill the ghoul. The dead weight slides to the ground and Thoradin steps into the room and directs a smite at the ghast before him, *None that trespass against Moradin will be left unpunished!!*

*Spoiler: Turn 1*
Show

*Move* -  Move adjacent to the ghast. I am not sure if the ghast moved right behind the greater ghoul, but Thoradin will move around it (staying within reach) so as not to block his allies if need be.
*Action* - Attack Ghast
*Attack 1* - (1d20+13)[*26*]
*Damage* - [roll]1d8+1d8+8[/roll]
*Extra Attack* - (1d20+13)[*29*]
*Damage* - [roll]1d8+1d8+8[/roll]

Divine Smite (level 1 spell vs Undead, 3d8) - (3d8)[*14*]

----------


## J-H

Thoradin's smiting strike obliterates the ghast, causing its upper torso to vanish in a flare of holy light.  Looking down from the balcony towards the rest of the room, he sees, at the far end, where a priest would have stood long ago, the altar of Chauntea.  It's a great stone bowl-and-base reinforced and wrapped in bronze.  A heavily armored figure with mace and shield stands before it, and two of the rune-carved ghoul priests flank it.  Puddles of inky black fluid are on the stone around it the altar.

Between the party and the altar stand two greater ghouls.  Theres also one door on each side of the room, not too far from the entryway, noticeable mostly because they are cut into stone columns that form a break in the stained-glass style illumination.

The priests at the back of the room rasp out spells, causing a pair of red-glowing skull symbols to form in midair.  One forms near the greater ghouls and the armored warlord in the middle of the room.  The other flares into existence by the door, casting a reddish light upon Thoradin, Tagar, Armariel, and Damian.  Any open wounds they have seem to open further.
*Spoiler*
Show


IF you are below maximum hit points, this spell affects you.  If you are at full health, it does not.
_Blood Flows Faster_(6d12)[*35*] necrotic damage, Con DC 13 for half damage.



*Spoiler: Map*
Show






*=> Abi*

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 101/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (4, ~40 minutes) Armour of Agathys (25/25 HP, ~50 minutes)
Concentrating: Summon Fey (~50 minutes)

Clearly the battle was joined, and Abi wasn'tabout to let everyone get hurt while she stood to the side. "Get in there! Take 'em down!" She calls to her fey as she moves on her tiny legs, taking in the battlefield with a glance. A bead of light still circling her flies off to strike at the closest ghoul, quickly followed by her teleporting fey who slashes at it with its tiny, magical shortsword.

Deciding that the priests at the back were the scariest - spellcasters are _just_ the worst - she holds her pactrod aloft and then points it forward with a call of "Burst!" A swirl of psychic energy appears, crackling with purple bolts of lightning, before swiftly bursting out in an explosion that engulfs three of their foes. Spell delivered, she retreats back behind the door. While she was safeguarded against damage by her icy armour, she didn't want to take any risks, and if her attack made the enemies rush to her instead of facing the others - well, that'd be just fine too!



*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


*Move:* To AE75, take my actions, then move up to AE73.
*Bonus Action:* Crown of Stars (5->4) on D1. (1d20+13)[*22*] Tagar advantage: (1d20+13)[*30*] Damage: (4d12)[*32*] Crit if required: (4d12)[*12*]
*Action:* Cast Synaptic Static on AA88. The 20ft radius means it hits P1, P2, and W.
*Damage:* (8d6)[*24*]
Int save rolls in that order, unmodified, DC21: (3d20)[*2*][*15*][*1*](18)

*Spoiler: Synaptic Static*
Show


You choose a point within range and cause psychic energy to explode there. Each creature in a 20-foot-radius sphere centered on that point must make an Intelligence saving throw. A creature with an Intelligence score of 2 or lower cant be affected by this spell. A target takes 8d6 psychic damage on a failed save, or half as much damage on a successful one.

After a failed save, a target has muddled thoughts for 1 minute. During that time, it rolls a d6 and subtracts the number rolled from all its attack rolls and ability checks, as well as its Constitution saving throws to maintain concentration. The target can make an Intelligence saving throw at the end of each of its turns, ending the effect on itself on a success.



Summoned Fey: 
Bonus Action: Teleport+Move to AB75.
*Action:* Attack 1: (1d20+13)[*14*] Fuming Advantage: (1d20+13)[*30*] *Damage:* (1d6+8)[*14*] piercing + (1d6)[*2*] force.
Attack 2: (1d20+13)[*21*] *Damage:* (1d6+8)[*12*] piercing + (1d6)[*5*] force.

Crits if required: (4d6)[*1*][*5*][*5*][*3*](14)

----------


## J-H

Abi runs onto the balcony, flings her spells at her foes, and retreats quickly!  One of the Doresites calls out a warning.
*Spoiler*
Show


From the middle of the balcony, you won't have line of sight to D1/D2 down at the double doors.  Retargeted to Greater Ghoul 3, hit for 32.
Similarly, I put the fey on the ground behind the Doresite rather than under the balcony based on line of sight for teleporting.
I don't see anything in the entry indicating that the summoned fey's weapons are magical, so the non-Force damage dealt is halved.  7+2+6+5 = 20 damage

Doresite uses a reaction to give W advantage on his INT save (1d20+2)[*18*]
All 3 enemies take full damage from Synaptic Static unless he passes.

----------


## J-H

The greater ghoul on the far balcony leaps across the gap between balconies, shattering a decrepit rail in the process.  It lands, swipes at Tagar, then moves on to attack Thoradin.

The two on the ground also run forward.  One leaps up, snarling, and attempts to grab Thoradin, but he fends it off and it falls to the ground below.  
The other attacks the summoned fey, paralyzing and nearly killing the summoned warrior.

*Spoiler*
Show


Gg2 attacks Tagar until Tagar is dead, then attacks Thoradin.  Unfortunately Tagar is a living and hostile target sitting there!  I feel bad about killing the familiar twice, but it's better to not be a living target near ghouls.
Claw (1d20+7)[*22*] for (1d6+4)[*10*] slashing, DC 14 Con save or paralyzed (1d20)[*5*] *hit, pretty sure this kills Tagar*
Claw (1d20+7)[*18*] for (1d6+4)[*5*] slashing, DC 14 Con save or paralyzed (1d20)[*13*] *miss Thoradin* 
Bite (1d20+7)[*22*] for (2d6+4)[*15*] piercing, DC 14 Con save vs disease or suffer some disadvantages (1d20)[*11*] *miss Thoradin's AC 23*

Gg4 vs Fey AC 17 (5th level summon) 50hp
Claw (1d20+7)[*17*] for (1d6+4)[*9*] slashing, DC 14 Con save or paralyzed (1d20)[*17*] *save passed*
Claw (1d20+7)[*26*] for (1d6+4)[*8*] slashing, DC 14 Con save or paralyzed (1d20)[*3*] *fail, paralyzed*
Bite (1d20+7)[*17*] for (2d6+4)[*16*] piercing, DC 14 Con save vs disease or suffer some disadvantages (1d20)[*12*] *autocrit for +15*
*total 48 damage, Summon Fey has 2hp left; saved vs disease*

Gg3 uses its movement to move 25', jumps vertically 11' to grab, then uses its vertical reach (7' more) to reach Thoradin.  Two claws, two grapple attempts.  If both fail, it falls to the ground and takes (1d6)[*6*] damage.  If one succeeds, then it grabs hold of Thoradin and can also bite him.  If it's hanging off of Thoradin and he's bearing his weight, that's an additional Athletics check to avoid being pulled over the edge.  Let's say medium difficulty, DC 15?
If he gets pulled over, he and the greater ghoul both take the d6  falling damage rolled earlier.
Grapple 1 (1d20+7)[*12*] vs Thoradin (1d20+10)[*18*] *Thoradin success*
Grapple 2 (1d20+7)[*20*] vs Thoradin (1d20+10)[*29*] *Thoradin success*
If needed
Claw (1d20+7)[*21*] for (1d6+4)[*5*] slashing, DC 14 Con save or paralyzed (1d20)[*11*]
Bite (1d20+7)[*20*] for (2d6+4)[*14*] piercing, immune to disease
Thoradin Athletics to not be pulled over by the weight of the ghoul (1d20+10)[*17*]



*Spoiler: Map*
Show






*=> Armariel*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --


Armariel stepped onto the balcony - or rather he pulled out his broom and flew over the balcony, as high as the ceiling would allow.
Once there, he made a snap decision:
*"You three, stop mucking about, we'll get to you later"*
And with that he made a swirling vortex of colors appear above and in front of the altar, that hopefully would occupy the three creature's attention.
Turning around, he aimed his shield with his constructs at the ghoul currently fighting with Thoradin. Once again, magic ball bearings soared through the air.




*Spoiler*
Show



Movement object interaction: Pull out broom, fly to Z83 below the ceiling

Action: cast Hypnotic pattern DC 21 Wisdom save

*Spoiler: Spell description*
Show


You create a twisting pattern of colors that weaves through the air inside a 30-foot cube within range. The pattern appears for a moment and vanishes. Each creature in the area who sees the pattern must make a Wisdom saving throw. On a failed save, the creature becomes charmed for the duration. While charmed by this spell, the creature is incapacitated and has a speed of 0.

The spell ends for an affected creature if it takes any damage or if someone else uses an action to shake the creature out of its stupor.



Tiny servants:
(1d20+8)[*9*], damage (1d6)[*2*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*1*]
(1d20+8)[*22*], damage (1d6)[*1*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*4*]
(1d20+8)[*21*], damage (1d6)[*4*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*6*]

Bonus Action: Magic stone 

Edit: 17 damage to Gg2

----------


## J-H

The Tiny Servants bombard the ghoul with ball bearings.  Armariel's spell fails to do anything to the ghoul warlord or priests, however. 

The ghast on the far balcony runs over and jumps onto the balcony where Thoradin is.  The two doresite ghasts below pound at the door, knocking one side open as it heads out, heavy footsteps coming up the staircase giving its position away.  One of them swipes at the summoned fey, causing it to discorporate.
*Spoiler*
Show


Ceiling height 30', so Armariel's height is 25'.
Balcony height is 15', so the top of the ghoul's space is at 20'.  A jump allows it to reach him with claws, but probably not with bite.
Ghast Grapple (1d20+3)[*13*] vs Armariel (1d20+5)[*7*]
If the Ghast is successful, then it can bite (1d20+5)[*17*] for (2d8+3)[*8*]

D1
Athletics (1d20+8)[*10*]
Athletics (1d20+8)[*13*]
*Doesn't knock the door open. Not interspersing turns, so he doesn't get to move this turn.*
D2
Athletics (1d20+8)[*23*]
Athletics (1d20+8)[*23*]
If one breaks through on the first Athletics check, (1d20+7)[*17*] or  (1d20+7)[*9*] to finish off the fey.
*Then moves through the door.*



*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*Edit: Since Armariel is out of grapple range, I'm going to have Ghast 2 just jump across to the same balcony that Thoradin and Greater Ghoul 2 are on. It doesn't have enough movement left to attack afterwards. Armariel is in AF79 and Ghast 2 is in AB76.* 



*=>Ali then Dam*

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 126/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Bladesinging
Concentrating: --

*- Now that's an interesting meeting committee,* - Damian hisses, while starting his blade technique and moving behind one of the ghouls, that surrounded Thoradin, -*Hold on!*, - adds he, almost habitually striking the undead with thunder-enhanced weapon.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bonus - start Bladesinging
Move - to AD75
Standard - Booming blade on Gg2

(1d20+12)[*14*] - booming you-know-what
(1d20+12)[*30*] - advantage
(3d6+7)[*17*] - piercing and thunder
(6d6)[*25*] - sneak
(3d6)[*12*] - if crit
(6d6)[*24*] - if crit

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

Spotting the ghast coming up the stairs behind them, Ali focuses their mind on the enemy's potential existences, sending a paradoxical one screaming into the ghast's mind, breaking open the undead creature's susceptibility to embodying a different one.



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Quickened Mind Sliver at the D2 Ghast
Intelligence Save DC 20 or take (3d6)[*10*] Psychic damage and roll 1d4 against next saving throw.

Then Cast Vortex Warp on the D2 Ghast
Constitution Save DC 20 or be teleported to X86 (I'm pretty sure based on line of sight I can see that, and that it is within 90 ft)

----------


## J-H

The Doresite's hunger allows it to shake off Ali's first spell, taking no damage.  Taking advantage of the sliver of a view through the door, Ali still manages to teleport the ghast back into the big room.

Damian steps out onto the balcony, casting magic on his blade.  The greater ghoul just barely manages to knock the blow askew.

You all hear a creaking, groaning sound that swiftly turns to snaps and cracks, as the balcony lurches underfoot.  Apparently the weight of just one additional person, however lightfooted, was too much.  It gives way under the feet of Thoradin, Damian, and the two undead trying to eat them, sending them all tumbling to the ground floor with a terrific crash.  Try as they might, every person and undead on the balcony loses their balance and falls prone as it shatters upon hitting the floor.

*Spoiler*
Show


4 creatures on the balcony, balcony collapses and falls 15'.
Fall damage is (1d6)[*2*] for everyone.
The balcony area is now difficult terrain.
Acrobatics DC 18 to avoid falling prone with the impact and destruction of the surface you're standing on.
Thoradin (1d20-1)[*11*] 
Damian  (1d20+6)[*10*]
Greater Ghoul 2 (1d20+2)[*5*]
Ghast 2 (1d20+3)[*4*]

----------


## J-H

The armored figure gives a growling laugh and walks over to the doresite ghast so recently teleported.  Its armored head turns towards the open balcony door, and the creature's grey cape reaches out to wrap around both of them, as they appear with a puff of grey smoke just inside the door.  
Up close, you can see that this is no necromancer.  This undeads eyes burn with an unholy flame, and its mouth is unnaturally wide, full of sharp, bloodied teeth.  It is clad in black spiked armor. In one hand it wields a skull-headed mace covered in spikes, and in the other it bears a shield made out of a wyverns skull.

It opens its mouth wide and gives a primal scream of...hunger.  Unending hunger.  The stomachs of everyone within 30' twist and growl.

It then strides forward, aiming towards Ali - until it passes the corner and sees Abi.  The hungering warlord smoothly turns and strikes at down at her with its mace, but misses as it strikes her after-image.

*Spoiler: Mechanics and everyone's saves*
Show


Move 20'
Cape of the Mountebank Dimension Door w/ 1 passenger to AG75/AH75
Aura
Move 10'
One attack only (multiattack prevents the full routine)

*Aura of Hunger.*  Living creatures within 30 must make a DC 18 Charisma save.  On a failed save, they take 4d6 necrotic damage, and must use their reactions to move up to half their speed towards the closest living target and make their normal melee attack against it.  On a successful save, they take 2d6 necrotic damage.  A creature reduced to 0hp or killed by this aura will immediately rise as a Greater Ghoul upon dying.

(4d6)[*16*] necrotic damage, half on save
Charisma saves for half damage and to avoid moving up to half speed to the closest living target and melee attacking it, if they can reach it.
Thoradin (1d20+13)[*20*]
Damian (1d20+1)[*3*]
Alive (1d20+13)[*15*]
Abigail (1d20+11)[*16*]
Armariel (1d20+2)[*4*]

Mace of Drinking vs Abi.  Disadvantage due to Cloak of Displacement.  +2 to hit from ghoul priest spell. *Total 15, miss!*
(1d20+15)[*28*] or (1d20+15)[*18*] MINUS (1d6)[*3*]
Damage (1d6+7)[*11*] bludgeoning, (4d6)[*17*] necrotic, heal for half the necrotic dealt.

INT save to clear Synaptic Static (1d20+2)[*6*] minus (1d6)[*3*]



*Spoiler: Map*
Show





*=>Reaction Hunger move/attacks:  Damian, Alive, Abigail, Armariel:  Move up to half your speed towards the closest living target and attack it with your usual melee attack.
=> Thoradin
*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 110/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --


Armariel felt the unholy compulsion. He knew it was wrong, and yet he saw himself descend and just take a bite out of Thoradin's exposed ear. As soon as he tasted the blood, the compulsion faded, leaving him with a sick feeling and a very irrate dwarf. 
*"Oh gods, I'm so sorry! You taste terrible!"*
In the process he dropped on the ghoul next to Thoradin, ramming his armored shins into the creature's back - not that it did much.

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 101/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (4, ~40 minutes) Armour of Agathys (9/25 HP, ~50 minutes)
Concentrating: --

Overwhelmed by a sudden urge to hit something that complains, Abi stomps past the smelly warlord with his dumb mace and idiot face and swings a fist at Ali.



*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


*Reaction Move:* To AG73.
Unarmed Strike Attack roll: (1d20+4)[*9*] Damage: *0*. Abi can't hurt people with her fists.

(if you want her to bonk with her pact rod, it'd be (1d4-1)[*1*] damage and only a +2 on the attack roll because it's improvised)

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 110/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Bladesinging
Concentrating: --

A wave of filth passes through Damian's mind, and he, unable to resist, stands up, gritting his teeth, moves to Thoradin, and hits him with bare fist.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d20+4)[*21*] - friendly fire!
1-1 = 0 damage, unfortunately

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

Alive feels the wave of undead hunger coursing through their mind, perceiving momentarily a reality in which they bludgeon Abi straight in the head, and then focusing on the moment they are in right now, they choose a different reality, summoning every ounce of clarity they can muster.

"It's that one!  The armored one!" they shout, pointing at the undead warlord. 
"That's our enemy!  Everything you have against it!  Every debuff, every minus d6 or d4 you can affect it with!  We may even need to burn through its legendary resistances, but we MUST take it down!"

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  59/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin fights off the greater ghouls on the balcony as the ghast across from them leaps over to join the fray. They rip Tagar apart but despite them pressing in they can't get around Thoradin's shield and plate armor. Damian's blade flashes in the corner of Thoradin's eye before he feels the balcony beneath them lurch and give way, crashing to the floor below. Ghouls and dwarf and elf all go down and are knocked off their feet in the rubble. Before he can stand, Thoradin sees an armored man point a rod with a skull on it and he feels evil magic at work on him. He steels himself but suddenly Armariel drops from his broom above and lands on the ghoul and Thoradin, taking a bite out of Thoradin's ear. Thoradin cries out in pain just as Damian crawls over and stabs him with the rapier, *Gah! Blasted elves! Steel your minds before you get us all killed!*

He shakes them off and stands, bringing his hammer to bear on the ghoul next to him.

*Spoiler: Turn 2*
Show


*Move* - Stand up
*Bonus Action* - Hunter's Mark @ Greater Ghoul 3
*Action* - Attack Greater Ghoul 3 (w/Advantage because its Prone)
*Attack 1* (1d20+13)[*31*], (1d20+13)[*30*]
*Damage 1* (1d8+8)[*10*] + *Radiant* - (1d8)[*5*] + *Hunter's Mark* - (1d6)[*3*]
*Extra Attack* (1d20+13)[*15*], (1d20+13)[*27*]
*Damage 2* (1d8+8)[*14*] + *Radiant* - (1d8)[*4*] + *Hunter's Mark* - (1d6)[*4*]
*Move* - To AD79

----------


## J-H

*Spoiler: targeting*
Show


Greater ghoul 3 is upright (it's the one that jumped and tried to grab Thoradin earlier).
Greater ghoul 2 is prone, so I'm assuming that's the one Thoradin attacked.  Hit twice for total 40 damage.


Thoradin stands and hammers at the greater ghoul, pounding it almost to pieces...but not quite.

The doors at the side of the rooms are both shoved open with a clatter, as the ghouls within, awakened the the sound of battle, rush out.  The eastern group surrounds Thoradin and Armariel, tearing at them.

*Spoiler*
Show


The western group just gets to Dash.

MG2 vs Thoradin
Claw (1d20+4)[*16*] for (2d4+2)[*9*] piercing, DC 10 Con save or paralyzed 
Claw (1d20+4)[*23*] for (2d4+2)[*5*] piercing, DC 10 Con save or paralyzed *hit/saved*
Bite  (1d20+4)[*22*] for (2d6+2)[*6*] piercing *hit?*
Bite  (1d20+4)[*13*] for (2d6+2)[*8*] piercing

MG2 vs Armariel
Claw (1d20+4)[*23*] for (2d4+2)[*5*] piercing, elf
Claw (1d20+4)[*8*] for (2d4+2)[*5*] piercing, elf
Bite  (1d20+4)[*17*] for (2d6+2)[*14*] piercing
Bite  (1d20+4)[*5*] for (2d6+2)[*12*] piercing
*Advantage rolls in OOC, none of them substantially better*



Meanwhile, near the altar, the priests cast uninterrupted.  The old crimson fanged skulls vanishing as new ones appear over the collapsed balcony.  As the blood-colored light illuminates the ghouls and ghasts, they all seem to grow more sure in their attacks, and their injuries appear less severe.
*Spoiler*
Show


Not actual healing, just some temp HP and + to hit.
Literally incapable of ending the Synaptic Static saves unless they auto-save on a 20.
P1 (1d20)[*4*]
P2 (1d20)[*13*]



*Spoiler: Map*
Show


It's getting crowded in here!
Damian, the ghast, and Greater Ghoul 2 are still prone.





*=>Abi*

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 101/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (3, ~40 minutes) Armour of Agathys (9/25 HP, ~50 minutes)
Concentrating: Sunbeam (1 minute)

"Sorry, not sure what came over me. Ah...ah..." Abi feels a grip of panic in her heart as she considers what to do, but, almost puppeted by another force, she holds up her ring, beckoning to an unseen force. When she speaks next, the earth shakes around her, her eyes filling with the light of the sun. Her words reverberate throughout the chamber, calling all to bear witness. She wasn't just wielding the genie's power now, she was a pure conduit of it. *"Take solace: the light of our conviction shall purge you."* Radiance surrounds her hand, adding its bright light to that of the motes of her crown. She moves, slipping around the Warlord's guard to get a better angle before holding the pure light out, inviting the undead to bear witness to the radiance of the sun. *"We shall free you from the pain of your existence."* The radiance explodes into a massive beam of sunlight, blinding in its majesty, enveloping both the warlord and one of their foes both. She would see them all brought low. 



*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


*Move:* Two square west, to AE73.
*Action:* Invoke Limited Wish: Sunbeam
Damage: (6d8)[*19*] Radiant
W Consave (no mods), Disadv due to undeath: (1d20)[*5*](1d20)[*10*] vs DC21
D2 Consave (no mods), Disadv due to undeath: (1d20)[*10*](1d20)[*1*] vs DC21

If W fails their save, Abi will then move to AG72 (one west of Ali). If he makes his save, she stays still to avoid an OA.
Regardless of movement, she uses another Crown of Stars mote on W.
Attack: (1d20+13)[*30*](1d20+13)[*15*] Damage: (4d12)[*12*]

If the W failed their save, she has advantage on the roll due to it being blind. If it made the save, she has disadvantage due to not moving and being in melee. 

*Spoiler: Sunbeam*
Show


A beam of brilliant light flashes out from your hand in a 5-foot-wide, 60-foot-line. Each creature in the line must make a Constitution saving throw. On a failed save, a creature takes 6d8 radiant damage and is Blinded until your next turn. On a successful save, it takes half as much damage and isn't Blinded by this spell. Undead and oozes have disadvantage on this saving throw.

You can create a new line of Radiance as your Action on any turn until the spell ends.

For the Duration, a mote of brilliant Radiance shines in your hand. It sheds bright light in a 30-foot radius and dim light for an additional 30 feet. The light is sunlight.

----------


## J-H

The Hungering Warlord gives a guttural scream as the bright light sears his eyes.  He will recover...but not instantly.  Abi's follow-up mote flies true as she retreats to the stairs.

The greater ghouls, empowered by the spells of their evil priests, lash out.  One virtually falls upon Damian as the elf lies on the ground, ripping, tearing, and biting at his exposed back.  Thoradin manages to fend off one of his attackers, but the other lands a hit that freezes him in place, foul magic locking up his muscles.

*Spoiler*
Show


Greater Ghoul 2 stands and attacks the prone Damian
Claw (1d20+9)[*21*] or (1d20+9)[*27*] for (1d6+4)[*10*], Con DC 14 or paralyzed ELF
Claw (1d20+9)[*26*] or (1d20+9)[*11*] for (1d6+4)[*5*], Con DC 14 or paralyzed ELF
Bite (1d20+9)[*10*] or (1d20+9)[*25*] for (2d6+4)[*9*] piercing.  DC 14 Con save (1d20)[*16*] vs Disease, on a failed save, disadvantage on saves against disease, poison, paralysis until long rest, remove curse, lesser restoration

Greater Ghoul 3 attacks Thoradin *All Mis*
Claw (1d20+9)[*12*] for (1d6+4)[*6*], Con DC 14 or paralyzed (1d20)[*9*]
Claw (1d20+9)[*22*] for (1d6+4)[*6*], Con DC 14 or paralyzed (1d20)[*13*]
Bite (1d20+9)[*22*] for (2d6+4)[*12*] piercing.  DC 14 Con save (1d20)[*13*] vs Disease, on a failed save, disadvantage on saves against disease, poison, paralysis until long rest, remove curse, lesser restoration

Greater Ghoul 4 shoves its way past the lesser ghouls to attack (1d6)[*2*] 1 Damian 2-3 Thoradin 4-6 Armariel
Claw (1d20+9)[*29*] for (1d6+4)[*10*], Con DC 14 or paralyzed (1d20)[*4*] *Critical hit negated by adamantium, but 4+7=11 on the Con save. Paralyzed!  Armariel's reaction is burned so no Flash of Genius available.* 
Claw (1d20+9)[*19*] for (1d6+4)[*8*], Con DC 14 or paralyzed (1d20)[*6*] *Advantage reroll makes this a 23 to hit*
Bite (1d20+9)[*18*] for (2d6+4)[*12*] piercing.  DC 14 Con save (1d20)[*1*] vs Disease, on a failed save, disadvantage on saves against disease, poison, paralysis until long rest, remove curse, lesser restoration *Pair of 18s, so didn't hit*
Adv if applicable (1d20+9)[*23*]
Adv if applicable (1d20+9)[*18*]
Adv if applicable (1d20+9)[*26*]



*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Armariel*
Broom is up in the air, probably falling to the ground?  Speed reduced by 10' due to starting within the Mob of Ghouls.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 110/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --


Armariel saw what he helped to cause with a bit of guilt. 
*"Hey, no slacking on the battlefield. Get a move on!"*
Armariel touched the dwarf, sending a jolt of energy through his nervous system.

At the same time, he picked up the broom and rose into the air, weathering the attacks around him as best as he could. 



*Spoiler*
Show



Action: Lesser Restoration on Thoradin

Movement: pick up broom (it fell to the ground once no longer ridden) and take the opportunity attacks around me while moving straight up.

----------


## J-H

Thoradin's muscles are freed, and he can move once again.  The ghouls grab at Armariel as he flies up.

*Spoiler*
Show


MG2 OA, with advantage within the swarm.
Claw (1d20+6)[*16*] or (1d20+6)[*12*] for (1d6+4)[*8*]
GG3 OA
Claw (1d20+9)[*22*] for (1d6+4)[*5*]
No paralysis due to elf.



=>Enemy turn later today

----------


## J-H

Upstairs, the white ghast steps blindly forwards, swiping at Ali's last known location.  Its first swipe misses, but the second one connects, letting it guess where to bite as it chomps on the tiefling.

The regular ghast downstairs finally extricates it from the rubble, shoving its way over to Damian and attacking, but poorly due to losing its balance.  It is followed by the other doresite ghast, which manages to shove and jump its way past the debris and land several blows.

*Spoiler*
Show


D2 vs Ali
Disadvantage due to blindness; +2 from priest spell
Claw (1d20+12)[*15*] or (1d20+12)[*17*]  for (1d6+6)[*7*] slashing damage.  On hit, DC 15 Con save or paralyzed (1d20)[*16*] *Miss if Shield, otherwise hits*
Claw (1d20+12)[*18*] or (1d20+12)[*27*]  for (1d6+6)[*9*] slashing damage.  On hit, DC 15 Con save or paralyzed (1d20)[*11*] *Hits either way, save passed*
Bite (1d20+12)[*24*] or (1d20+12)[*21*]  for (2d6+6)[*11*] piercing + (2d6)[*10*] necrotic damage.  Ghast heals for half the total damage done by the bite, if it hits.  *Hits either way from what I can tell; applying healing on my end*

Ghast vs Dam
Advantage due to prone; +2 from priest spell
Claws (1d20+7)[*19*] or (1d20+7)[*13*]  for (2d6+3)[*11*] slashing damage.  On hit, DC 10 Con save or paralyzed (1d20)[*17*]
Bite (1d20+7)[*12*] or (1d20+7)[*8*]  for (2d8+3)[*13*] piercing.

D1, Damian is the easiest to reach.
Advantage due to prone; +2 from priest spell
Claw (1d20+12)[*13*] or (1d20+12)[*28*]  for (1d6+6)[*7*] slashing damage.  On hit, DC 15 Con save or paralyzed (1d20)[*9*]
Claw (1d20+12)[*16*] or (1d20+12)[*21*]  for (1d6+6)[*10*] slashing damage.  On hit, DC 15 Con save or paralyzed (1d20)[*11*]
Bite (1d20+12)[*24*] or (1d20+12)[*29*]  for (2d6+6)[*12*] piercing + (2d6)[*3*] necrotic damage.  Ghast heals for half the total damage done by the bite, if it hits. *Looks like this hit, healing applied on my end.*

*Looks like all paralysis saves passed; Damian has +5 and a paladin bonus.*



*Spoiler: Map*
Show



D2 and W are blinded until the start of Abi's turn.



*=>Ali 1 save vs Doresite Ghast aura, Con DC 15 or Poisoned condition until the start of your next turn
=>Dam 1 save vs Doresite Ghast aura, Con DC 15 or Poisoned condition until the start of your next turn + 1 save vs regular Ghast aura, Con DC 10
If you save vs a particular ghast's stench, you're immune for 24hrs for that particular creature.
*

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  48/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

As the first blow comes toward Alive, time seems to slow down ever so briefly, and they raise a hand that starts smoking, until a solid fog wall knocks aside the claw.  Unfortunately, it also bursts the magic in Ali's hand, spreading the fog across a wide area, obscuring all vision for everyone inside it.  The rest of the blows, though wild with the blinded Ghast, are too difficult to spot through the fog, and Ali takes a couple of good hits, crying out in pain.

Guessing at the location of their enemy through the fog, Alive sends crackling electric energy down the length of their staff and thrusts it toward the Ghast, then tries to carefully move down the stairs away from the melee, before intentionally breaking their focus for a moment on staying in this reality, and begins to fluctuate between several states of being, until they finally blink out of this reality for a few seconds.



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Reaction: Cast Shield to block the first Claw.  Having cast a leveled spell after using Tides of Chaos, roll Wild Magic (in the OOC) to regain Tides of Chaos and end up ccasting Fog Cloud centered on my location.

This heavily obscures everything, turning Shocking Grasp cast against the D2 Ghast into a straight roll rather than with advantage
Attack (1d20+14)[*30*]
Damage (3d8)[*20*] (crit (3d8)[*13*])

Then move down the stairs to AD69, which I think might JUST be out of the Fog Cloud.

Then Quickened Spell Cast Blink
(1d20)[*16*]

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 64/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Bladesinging
Concentrating: --

Damian only miraculously dodged a hail of bites and blows (though half of them still managed to hit), bloodied, got out of the vile pile of moving bodies and flew up into the air. The best thing he could do to help Thoradin, who was still buried there, was to burn as much ghouls, as possible, and so a big flaming blast heads from Damian's hand to the ghoulish swarm.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Half-movement - stand up from prone
Bonus - Disengage
20 feet - Fly somewhere to AF76, preferably without any undead adjacent
Standard - Fire-Damning-Ball! Z78-AC75 (So, not affecting Thoradin or Armariel)
(8d6)[*29*] - damage

----------


## J-H

Fog floods the eastern staircase and upstairs anteroom balcony.  With the crackle of lightning, Ali escapes to safety.

Damian's fireball scorches many ghouls, leaving them shrieking in rage and pain.
*Spoiler*
Show


 Since you aren't including Thoradin, you unfortunately can't get GG3 or GG4.
29 fire damage, Dex DC 18 half
Ghast 2 (1d20+3)[*9*]
MG1 (1d20+2)[*4*] or (1d20+2)[*9*]  included by error, not that it matters
Greater Ghoul 2 (1d20+2)[*20*] 
MG2 (1d20+2)[*16*] 

Temp HP preserved GG2, and cut the damage to some of the others substantially.

----------


## J-H

"DoREsAIN!"  The warlord invokes unending HuNgEr as it feels its way towards the last sound of battle up here - Ali's Shocking Grasp.  It swings its mace blindly, striking and gnashing, but Ali seems to evade it every time.

*Spoiler*
Show


Aura of Hunger.  Living creatures within 30 must make a DC 18 Charisma save.  On a failed save, they take 4d6 necrotic damage, and must use their reactions to move up to half their speed towards the closest living target and make their normal melee attack against it.  On a successful save, they take 2d6 necrotic damage.  A creature reduced to 0hp or killed by this aura will immediately rise as a Greater Ghoul upon dying.
Damage (4d6)[*17*]
Ali save (1d20)[*3*]+ your modifier *probably failed, so on the map will move 15' towards Abi, back into the cloud. Full damage.*
Abi save (1d20)[*17*] + your modifier *success, half damage.*
I don't think each of you can reach the other living creature unless you both fail and run at each other like hungry beasts... which would be kind of cool.  But then you'd be in the fog and have disadvantage.

1st attack, vs Ali's old (empty) square
(1d20+13)[*26*] or (1d20+13)[*21*] minus (1d6)[*4*]
If total is greater than 18, he'll decide it's empty and try the next square over.  If not, try again until the square is "hit" with an 18 and he decides nothing is there.
if Abi fails her save, the Warlord does not get an OA due to blindness, but will hear and pursue her down the stairs after "missing" with an 18.
*Total 17, "miss"*

2nd attack.  
(1d20+13)[*20*] or (1d20+13)[*28*] minus (1d6)[*4*]
Damage (1d6+7)[*11*] bludgeoning and (4d6)[*10*] necrotic, healing for half the necrotic damage dealt
*Total 16, miss*

3rd attack.  
(1d20+13)[*19*] or (1d20+13)[*26*] minus (1d6)[*4*]
Damage (1d6+7)[*10*] bludgeoning and (4d6)[*12*] necrotic, healing for half the necrotic damage dealt
*Total 15, miss*

Bite
(1d20+11)[*22*] or (1d20+11)[*17*] minus (1d6)[*5*]
Damage (2d6+5)[*10*] piercing and (6d6)[*11*] necrotic, healing for half the total damage dealt
*Total 12, miss*

Int save vs SS (1d20+2)[*7*] minus (1d6)[*6*]
And blindness ends



*Spoiler: Map*
Show






*=> Thoradin*

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  44/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin is swarmed by the ghoul mobs and he feels a slash of pain behind him before all of his muscles seize and he can't move. More claws and teeth cut at him and the dwarf wants to scream in fury but his mouth won't move. The ghouls around him erupt in flame as Damian targets them from above with magic, but whatever foul spells the priests are weaving protect the ghouls from harm. Armariel dispels the paralysis with a touch and Thoradin feels his muscles free up from the ghoul's magic, *Many thanks Armariel!* Bringing his shield before him and swinging his hammer to keep the ghouls at bay, Thoradin spots the priests behind the ghouls and utters a dwarven word, _Etakostha,_ and vanishes, reappearing deeper into the chamber and closer to the priests. He hurls his hammer at one, and then charges the other, *I'll cave yer skulls in!*

*Spoiler: Turn 3*
Show


*Bonus Action* - Misty Step to AD-83

*Move* - Move to AA-86 (half movement)

*Action* - Hurl Hammer at P1 (20ft range)
Attack - (1d20+13)[*17*]
Damage - (1d8+8)[*12*] + *Radiant* - (1d8)[*8*] + *Dwarven Thrower* - (1d8)[*2*]

*Move* - Move to X-88 (complete movement)

*Extra Attack* - Attack P2
Attack - Attack - (1d20+13)[*19*]
Damage - (1d8+8)[*13*] + *Radiant* - (1d8)[*2*]

----------


## J-H

Thoradin's hammer strikes true twice over as he escapes from the horde.

One of the mobs of ghouls chases after Thoradin, dashing and hoping to catch him.  The other one crowds under Damian and Armariel, hoping for one of them to fall.

One ghoul priest moves away from the altar, the sigils of claws and teeth carved onto its flesh glowing faintly as it summons another area effect upon Damien and Armariel.
The other slashes at Thoradin, then summons some kind of effect on the ghouls near the collapsed balcony.

*Spoiler*
Show


MG2 dashes.
MG1 has a readied action to attack anyone who moves into attack range.

P1, affects Armariel and Damien:
Blood Flows Faster.  All living creatures who are below maximum hit points take (6d12)[*40*] necrotic damage, Con DC 13 half, as their partially-healed wounds open further.

P2
Claw vs Thoradin (1d20+5)[*12*] for (2d4+2)[*8*], Con DC 13 or paralyzed (1d20)[*15*]
Cast a buff spell

Synaptic Static
P1 (1d20-1)[*9*] minus (1d6)[*4*]
P2 (1d20-1)[*11*] minus (1d6)[*2*]



*=> Abi*
Nothing has changed in the anteroom/balcony area since last map

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 101/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (3, ~40 minutes)
Concentrating: Sunbeam (1 minute)

Her mind reached out, connected with the genie's power, and grasped hold of the undead.  *"Perish in obscurity."* Abi reached out with the radiant light of the sun once more, and unleashed a second burst of concentrated solar power directly into the faces of the monsters, but she was vulnerable here as well. Following the guidance of her patron she leapt up and over the bannister, taking to the 'skies' such as they were, and escaping from the fog to get a better eye on what the situation was.



*Spoiler: Actions*
Show



*Action:* Sunbeam Blast at an angle to hit both W and D2.
Damage: (6d8)[*24*] Radiant
W Consave (no mods), Disadv due to undeath: (1d20)[*7*](1d20)[*19*]  vs DC21
D2 Consave (no mods), Disadv due to undeath: (1d20)[*9*] (1d20)[*7*]  vs DC21

*Bonus Action:* Elemental Gift to gain 30ft flight speed. (2/5->1/5 remaining now)
*Move:* Into the air and west, to AA71, should be out of reach of anyone and everyone while up in the air. 

*Spoiler: Sunbeam*
Show


A beam of brilliant light flashes out from your hand in a 5-foot-wide, 60-foot-line. Each creature in the line must make a Constitution saving throw. On a failed save, a creature takes 6d8 radiant damage and is Blinded until your next turn. On a successful save, it takes half as much damage and isn't Blinded by this spell. Undead and oozes have disadvantage on this saving throw.

You can create a new line of Radiance as your Action on any turn until the spell ends.

For the Duration, a mote of brilliant Radiance shines in your hand. It sheds bright light in a 30-foot radius and dim light for an additional 30 feet. The light is sunlight.

----------


## J-H

Abi's blast of light scorches them.  The Doresite ghast yells out something in a guttural, evil sounding language.
*Spoiler: If you have Abyssal*
Show


By Orcus, get in here!



Moving with unnatural swiftness, the greater ghouls split up.  One runs into the anteroom; it eyes the fog, and starts heading up the other stairs to reach Abi.
Another dashes across the room and hurls itself at Thoradin.  The third takes a more unusual route, running towards the wall near Damian, leaping up it, attempting to scale the framing for the "windows" that give light, and then trying to grab the flying elf.  Damian dodges its attempts, but the ghoul doesn't fall.

*Spoiler*
Show


Not Haste, but a speed boost.

Gg2 runs up to Ali and attacks *blinking, no target.  Just Dashing.*
Claw (1d20+7)[*12*] for (1d6+4)[*8*] slash, Con DC 14 or paralyzed for 1 minute (1d20)[*1*]
Claw (1d20+7)[*27*] for (1d6+4)[*10*] slash, Con DC 14 or paralyzed for 1 minute (1d20)[*3*]
If paralyzed, advantage and autocrit (1d20+7)[*23*] (1d6+4)[*5*]
Bite (1d20+7)[*19*] for (2d6+4)[*10*] pierce, Con DC 14 or disadvantage on saves vs disease, poison, paralysis(1d20)[*16*]
If paralyzed, advantage and autocrit (1d20+7)[*10*] (2d6+4)[*16*]

Gg4 runs to Thoradin and does the same
Claw (1d20+7)[*24*] for (1d6+4)[*9*] slash, Con DC 14 or paralyzed for 1 minute (1d20)[*12*] *hit for 9, not paralyzed*
Claw (1d20+7)[*22*] for (1d6+4)[*9*] slash, Con DC 14 or paralyzed for 1 minute (1d20)[*4*] *miss*
If paralyzed, advantage and autocrit (1d20+7)[*23*] (1d6+4)[*10*]
Bite (1d20+7)[*27*] for (2d6+4)[*9*] pierce, immune to diseases *crit! 22 damage*
If paralyzed, advantage and autocrit (1d20+7)[*10*] (2d6+4)[*13*]

Gg3 gets a 10' start, runs and jumps to 11' high (20' move), then needs to climb 10' up (20' move), and 5' over (10' move) to reach Damian... 10' of move speed left over easily.
Athletics check to climb (1d20+7)[*21*] vs DC 15; on a failure, fall and (1d6)[*5*] damage *makes the climb*

Athletics check to grapple (1d20+7)[*8*] vs Damian Acrobatics (1d20+6)[*13*]
only if needed Athletics check to grapple (1d20+7)[*23*] vs Damian Acrobatics (1d20+6)[*26*]
*Damian twists out of the way*

If grappled,
Claw (1d20+7)[*13*] for (1d6+4)[*10*] slash, elf so no paralysis

If grappled,
Bite (1d20+7)[*23*] for (2d6+4)[*10*] pierce, Con DC 14 or disadvantage on saves vs disease, poison, paralysis(1d20)[*17*]

If no grapples succeed Bite is at disadvantage (1d20+7)[*11*] because logic, and it stays on the wall if it hasn't fallen.
*and the bite misses*



*Spoiler: Map*
Show






*=>Armariel*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 90/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: --


Armariel had enough of the priests' attacks. Since his illusion spell had failed to affect them, he decided to employ tried and tested methods.
*"You lot could benefit from lightning up a bit "*
Positioning himself in the air in front of the altar, Armariel fired two lightning bolts at the priest with Thoradin and had also his constructs take shots at him.




*Spoiler*
Show



Move to AA84 below the ceiling, 

firing at P2


(1d20)[*2*]+13, damage (1d6)[*4*]+10, if crit (1d6)[*5*]
(1d20)[*18*]+13, damage (1d6)[*5*]+10, if crit (1d6)[*4*]

(1d6)[*4*], if crit (1d6)[*1*]

Constructs 

(1d20)[*4*]+8, damage (1d6)[*6*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*5*]
(1d20)[*2*]+8, damage (1d6)[*3*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*5*]
(1d20)[*6*]+8, damage (1d6)[*1*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*3*]

Wow, what a crappy bunch of rolls.

----------


## J-H

Armariel skims near the ceiling as he fires a wild volley of shots.  Only one strikes home.  Ball bearings rattle and chip stone around Thoradin and the ghouls near him.

The Doresite ghast still in the sanctuary looks up at Damian and the greater ghoul attempting to reach him.  Using its temporarily enhanced speed, it does one better, forcing its way out of the debris, then turning and running towards Damian, leaping up.  It manages to grab his leg, barely, and tries to sink its teeth into his calf.  The stench of carrion and something more foul surrounds him in an invisible cloud.

*Spoiler*
Show


It's stronger than the greater ghoul, so jumps better.  It ends up with a max vertical jumping reach that lets it hit something 21' in the air with a 10' run-up, which it has movement to do this time.
D1 Athletics (1d20+8)[*11*] vs Damian Acrobatics (1d20+6)[*13*] *fail*
D1 Athletics (1d20+8)[*28*] vs Damian Acrobatics (1d20+6)[*23*] *grab*
If it grabs,
Claw (1d20+10)[*14*] for (1d6+6)[*11*] elf no paralysis busy grabbing no claw
Bite (1d20+10)[*20*] for (2d6+6)[*16*] piercing + (2d6)[*8*] necrotic, heal half the total damage done. *Hits if Damian does not use Shield*

As Damian is within 15' of the Doresite Ghast, he must save, unless he's previously saved against D1.
Foul Stench.  Any creature that starts its turn within 15 of the ghast must succeed on a DC 15 Constitution saving throw or be Poisoned until the start of its next turn.  On a successful saving throw, the creature is immune to this ghasts stench for 24 hours.



The lesser ghast, not nearly as athletic or ambitious, merely heads out into the anteroom and begins climbing up the western stairs.

Meanwhile, Abi hears some thumps on the stairwell, but can't place the exact location.  
*Spoiler*
Show


I rolled to see which way the ghast would go.



*Spoiler: Map*
Show





*=> Ali then Damian*
Ali gets to pick a square within 10' of the blink-out point.

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 24/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Bladesinging
Concentrating: --

And now, after another wave of necrotic energy passes through Damian, he feels that death is really near. Weakness allowed a ghast to catch elf's leg, and there was no other choice, than to disappear. Or, at least, to move away from attackers. Damian casts a spell, and frees himself from the grapple. After that he covers the attackers with Web, hoping, that it would hold them at least for a while.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bonus - Misty Step to Z75
Action - Web on AD-AF-76-78, trying to cover all the undead, DC 18 Str or Entangled
Move - AF71 (flying)

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  48/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

Seeing the opportunity to make it impossible for the two enemies who found themselves trapped in fog to be able to leave the stairs, and hoping that they would be in the right position, Alive winks into the material reality just off the stairs.  They quickly and quietly sweep their staff in the air toward the stairs, grasping the concept of a snowglobe in their mind, and set a box of invisible force around most of the staircase, balcony, and landing.  Then, hoping to avoid the likely attacks of the ghast who had not expected an enemy to appear so close to it, Alive slinks into the fog once again, and does a couple of ballet twirls, hoping to confuse the enemies as to their exact location.



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Blink back at AB 70, use my staff to cast Wall of Force as I described in the OOC, hopefully trapping the Warlord and the Doresite Ghast in the fog cloud for a while.

Next move to AD 70, then use the rest of my movement to do a quick zigzag and end up at AD 72.

Finally, roll to see if I Blink again: (1d20)[*8*]
I do not.

----------


## J-H

Ali's plan goes off without a hitch, panes of force appearing within the clouds... not that the sorcerer can see them.

Damian teleports out of the grapple, causing the ghast to fall for (2d6)[*8*] falling damage.

*Spoiler*
Show


The entry doors are only 10' high.  What height does Damian end up flying at once in the anteroom?
Web covers the group of ghouls he just left behind.
Dex saves apply at the start of their turns, so nothing to roll now.



The Hungering Warlord trapped somewhere behind the walls of force.  Damian, Ali, and Abi all feel a wave of hunger wash over them...it's too much for the elf.
*Spoiler*
Show


Cha DC 18 or use your reaction to move up to 1/2 speed towards nearest living creature and attack with your normal melee attack.
Abi (1d20)[*13*] *pass*
Ali (1d20)[*14*] *pass*
Dam (1d20)[*11*] *go hit somebody...Abi is closest*

Also, (1d20+2)[*22*] to end Synaptic Static *ended*



*Damian attacks Abi
=> Thoradin*

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  26/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin had hoped to disrupt the spellcasters that were boosting the ghouls, but a spell that boosted their speed allowed the mob and greater ghoul to reach him too quickly. Flagging from his wounds, he utters a dwarven curse at the priest before him and tackles his shoulder into it. Forcing it back, the dwarf tries to escape all the undead claws and teeth around him, moving back toward the door and then teleporting up to the intact balcony.

*Spoiler: Turn 4*
Show

*Action* - Shove P2
Athletics - [roll0]
*Move* - Move to W-83 (assuming Ghoul Mob is difficult terrain, otherwise W-82)
*Bonus Action* - Misty Step to Balcony

----------


## J-H

Thoradin swings his hammer at the enemy spellcaster once, then just shoves it back, bull-rushing his way out of the mob of ghouls before teleporting to the balcony.  The crowd of ghouls manage to injure him on the way out, though.

*Spoiler*
Show


No disengage, so OAs.

GG4 Claw (1d20+7)[*10*] for (1d6+4)[*8*], DC 14 Con or paralysis (1d20)[*14*]

Mob claw (advantage/within mob) (1d20+4)[*24*] or (1d20+4)[*18*] for (2d4+2)[*5*], DC 10 Con or paralysis (1d20)[*7*] *hit, crit immune*

----------


## J-H

The group of ghouls Thoradin just eluded chase after him, although they don't seem to consider climbing onto the balcony - at least not yet.

The other group tries to move, but ends up tangled up in webbing, unable to escape.
*Spoiler*
Show


MG1 Web Dex save to avoid being restrained; if restrained, action to make a strength check (straight roll?) vs spell DC
Dex (1d20+2)[*11*]
Str check (1d20+1)[*10*] *fail, fail*



The priests conjure more glowing, fanged skulls, even as their old ones fade away.  One appears under Armariel and seems to strengthen the ghousl nearby somewhat; the other appears mid-air between the artificer and the paladin, and they both feel the pull of blood under their skin, trying to escape.

*Spoiler*
Show


Some temp HP from P1.
P2 Blood flows faster, (6d12)[*36*] necrotic damage for Armariel and Thoradin, Con DC 13 half.
Arm (1d20)[*1*] *that looks like a failure*
Tho (1d20)[*8*] *pass for half damage*

Int saves vs Synaptic Static
P1 (1d20-1)[*7*]
P2 (1d20-1)[*10*] *nope*



*Spoiler: Map*
Show






*=> Abi*

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 101/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (2, ~40 minutes)
Concentrating: Sunbeam (1 minute)

The wave of hate was still a problem, but if the warlord was content to roam around the fog cloud Abi was content to leave him to it. Leaving the ghouls and ghasts she flies to the main room, dipping down to the ground to hit as many people as possible as she unleashed yet another burst of pure sunlight against the spellcasters.



*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


*Move:* Southwest down to the ground to Z76, then up 5ft, so she's 5ft off the ground at the end of movement.
*Action:* Sunbeam Blast which will hit MG2, P2, and Gg4.
Damage: (6d8)[*23*] Radiant
MG2 Consave (no mods), Disadv due to undeath: (1d20)[*8*](1d20)[*16*]  vs DC21
P2 Consave (no mods), Disadv due to undeath: (1d20)[*15*](1d20)[*19*]  vs DC21 
Gg4 Consave (no mods), Disadv due to undeath: (1d20)[*15*](1d20)[*3*]  vs DC21 

*Bonus Action:* Crown of Stars (3->2) on P2. Switching target to P1 if P2 dies.
*Attack* (1d20+13)[*25*]. Advantage if P2 is blinded by Sunbeam: (1d20+13)[*15*] *Damage:* (4d12)[*28*]


*Spoiler: Sunbeam*
Show


A beam of brilliant light flashes out from your hand in a 5-foot-wide, 60-foot-line. Each creature in the line must make a Constitution saving throw. On a failed save, a creature takes 6d8 radiant damage and is Blinded until your next turn. On a successful save, it takes half as much damage and isn't Blinded by this spell. Undead and oozes have disadvantage on this saving throw.

You can create a new line of Radiance as your Action on any turn until the spell ends.

For the Duration, a mote of brilliant Radiance shines in your hand. It sheds bright light in a 30-foot radius and dim light for an additional 30 feet. The light is sunlight. 



Three consecutive below-average sunbeam damage rolls. Fourth time's a charm, right?

----------


## J-H

Abi's sunbeam blasts the ghouls as she enters the room like a beacon of light.  The mob of ghouls screech as the light blinds them (AOE damage, double damage).  The priest manages to blink in time, but opens his eyes just in time to see a mote of sunlight coming at him, entering his open mouth and exiting through a shattered spine. (P2 dead).

The greater ghouls move about, generally unable to attack anyone.  The one on the wall eyes the web below, then works his way to the side before climbing down.  The blinded one near the altar staggers forward, claws out.  The ghoul on the balcony in the anteroom growls in frustration before running forward into the fog, bouncing off the invisible wall, and turning around.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show






*=>Armariel*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 90/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (6 hours) 
Concentrating: Hase 10 rounds remaining


The remaining priest was the main problem, before Armariel could turn to deal with the warlord. The ritual magic had hurt him greatly. So logically he was going to focus on him next. What he needed was more time, so he expended his last high level magic reserve to speed himself up.






*Spoiler*
Show


Casting Haste on myself

use bonus action to fire at P1


(1d20)[*20*]+13, damage (2d6)[*6*]+10, if crit (2d6)[*4*]


(1d20)[*17*], if crit (1d6)[*6*] Edit: Copy paste error

Bonus action/movement as previously

Constructs 

(1d20)[*10*]+8, damage (1d6)[*3*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*2*]
(1d20)[*17*]+8, damage (1d6)[*6*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*6*]
(1d20)[*16*]+8, damage (1d6)[*3*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*4*]

50 damage to priest

----------


## J-H

Armariel's volley of attacks finishes off the second Priest of Doresain.  The doresite ghast remains caught in webbing, while the regular ghast chases down Abi and attacks her, tearing flesh open with its claws, but failing to paralyze her.
*Spoiler*
Show


Gh2 to Z75.
Claws (1d20+5)[*22*] for (2d6+3)[*13*] slashing, Con DC 10 or paralyzed (1d20)[*18*]
Bite (1d20+5)[*14*] for (2d8+3)[*12*] slashing, Con DC 10 or paralyzed (1d20)[*3*]



*=> Ali, Damian*

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  48/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

Ali peaks their head out from the fog to take stock, and sees that most of the battle seems to have transitioned fully to the other room.  They run across the doorway, firing a potshot Firebolt at the ghast attacking Abi, using focused luck to keep it straight, then grasp at transmuted energy in the ether and slap it into their hand, giving an orange hue to the greenish orb they summon, before firing it at the opportune position to hit as many enemies as possible, and an explosion of napalmish liquid scatters over both ghouls and mobs, alighting the web that Damian had trapped some of the enemies in.

With the amount of chaos they had summoned so quickly, Alive feels the threads of reality attempting unweave and is able to focus it into a hardier constitution, and feels a sudden urge to challenge Thoradin to a drinking contest.

"Thoradin!" they yell.  "Once we've regravified these lovely friends I'd bet my left orange hackysack that I can drink you over, under, and inside the table!"



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Move to Y72

Cast Firebolt as a Bonus Action using Quickened Spell at the ghast attacking Abi, using Tides of Chaos to gain advantage.
Attack: (1d20+14)[*34*]
(1d20+14)[*24*]
Damage: (3d10)[*15*] (if crit + (3d10)[*22*])

Edit: A crit!  Hooray!

Use Transmuted Spell on Vitriolic Sphere to make it Fire damage and cast it on the intersection of AB and AC 80 and 81.  Based on the most recent map I can see this should affect Gg3, Gg4, MG1, and MG2, and light the Web on Fire, which should damage the Doresite Ghast shortly.
DC 20 Dexterity save or take (10d4)[*25*] Fire damage now, and (5d4)[*9*] Fire damage at the end of its next turn
On a successful save they take half the initial damage and none of the follow-up damage.

Having cast a leveled spell after using Tides of Chaos, regain Tides of Chaos and roll Wild Magic (rolled in the OOC).  I am now immune to getting drunk for the next (5d6)[*18*] days.

Finally, roll to see if I Blink again (1d20)[*5*]
I'm still here on the material plane.

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 126/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Bladesinging
Concentrating: Web

*- Hope I can see it,* - adds Damian after Alive's yell, moving to the spot, from where he's able to see the enemy. Not that he wanted to see them, but sometimes there's no choice.*- You should burn well, shouldn't you?* - says agent, sending a fire arrow to the ghoulish swarm, and hides behind the door.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move - Z73, then AA74
Standard - Fire Bolt in MG2
Bonus - Hide
(1d20+10)[*22*] - Fire Bolt
(3d10)[*13*] - damage

----------


## J-H

Ali's jet of flame melts the ghast's neck, causing it to collapse instantly.  The followup ball of flame ignites the webs, and burns the ghouls badly, leaving Mg2 and Gg3 near destruction.  Damian's firebolt slays the last few ghouls standing in the second mob.

Damian feels the nearly overpowering hunger again (1d20+1)[*12*], and fails to resist it.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show






*=> Damian's equidistant from Abi and Ali and is going to attack one
=> Thoradin*

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 126/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Bladesinging
Concentrating: Web

А bloody shroud completely covered Damian's eyes and once again he rushes to the closest living one, almost throwing away his rapier and clinging the flesh with his teeth.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move to Z73 and hit Alive with rapier. Sorry, Alive.
(1d20+12)[*18*] - attack
(1d8+7)[*14*] - damage

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 25 (Haste) HP:  3/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage, Haste

Thoradin catches his breath from the balcony, watching as Armariel dispatches the remaining priest. Without their foul magic sapping the party's strength and bolstering the ghouls, they stand a better chance at defeating the remaining undead. But the slashes and bites are starting to add up, and Thoradin feels himself flagging. He needs a jolt to carry on.

*Thoradin!* Alive yells. 

*Gah! What is it?!* the dwarf replies, looking for danger.

*Once we've regravified these lovely friends I'd bet my left orange hackysack that I can drink you over, under, and inside the table!*

*A hacky-whut?* He shakes his head at the tiefling and grumbles a prayer to Moradin, *Grant me the speed to strike your enemies, and I will swing true.* He feels a divine energy spread over him, and his limbs lighten up. A tingling rises up from his feet and he becomes alive with a buzzing sensations. *That'll do.*

Thoradin moves to the edge of the balcony and sees the mob of ghouls nearly eradicated by Alive's fire attack. Thoradin flips the hammer in his hand and then lets it fly at the remaining ghouls in the mob. Then he retreats to the corner of the wall until he can aim a better shot.

*Spoiler: Turn 5*
Show


*Action* - Caste Haste on himself.
*Haste Action* - Attack MG2 (Disadvantage from Long Range canceled out by Advantage due to Restrained condition from Web)
Attack - (1d20+13)[*31*]
Damage - (1d8+8)[*9*] + (1d8)[*1*]
*Move* - Move to U75

----------


## J-H

Thoradin's hammer hits, knocking over one of the restrained ghouls before reappearing in his hand as he makes his way carefully across the balcony to the spiked-shut door.  The wood creaks under his feet, but seems solid for now.
(4 medium creatures or a couple of attacks on the supports to make it collapse)

The remaining group of regular ghouls struggles, but can't quite break out of the web - yet.  It burns around them, and soon they will be free...yet they also burn, looking to be in very bad condition.

*=>Abi*

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 101/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (1, ~40 minutes)
Concentrating: Sunbeam (1 minute)

They still had the warlord to contend with, but while he was safely trapped inside the fog they could mop up the rest of them. Swooping down to get an appropriate angle, she unleashes another burst of radiant light against the webbed undead and beyond, adding another mote of her crown to the burst of light.




*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


*Move:* Northwest and right 1 to AB75, use Sunbeam, then back to Z76, but 15ft up instead of 5ft up.
*Action:* Sunbeam Blast which will hit MG1 and Gg3.
Damage: (6d8)[*23*] Radiant
MG1 Consave (no mods), Disadv due to undeath: (1d20)[*5*] (1d20)[*7*] vs DC21
P2 Consave (no mods), Disadv due to undeath: (1d20)[*4*](1d20)[*10*]  vs DC21 


*Bonus Action:* Crown of Stars (2->1) on Gg3. Switching target to Gg4 if Gg1 dies.
*Attack* (1d20+13)[*18*]. Advantage if Gg3 is blinded by Sunbeam: (1d20+13)[*22*]*Damage:* (4d12)[*20*]


*Spoiler: Sunbeam*
Show


A beam of brilliant light flashes out from your hand in a 5-foot-wide, 60-foot-line. Each creature in the line must make a Constitution saving throw. On a failed save, a creature takes 6d8 radiant damage and is Blinded until your next turn. On a successful save, it takes half as much damage and isn't Blinded by this spell. Undead and oozes have disadvantage on this saving throw.

You can create a new line of Radiance as your Action on any turn until the spell ends.

For the Duration, a mote of brilliant Radiance shines in your hand. It sheds bright light in a 30-foot radius and dim light for an additional 30 feet. The light is sunlight. 



*Four* consecutive below-average sunbeam damage rolls. *Fifth* time's a charm, right?

----------


## J-H

Abi's genie's ray of sunlight sears more ghouls out of existence, causing the flesh of her two targets to turn to ash and smoke.  The orb around her head then blasts into another greater ghoul, causing damage, but not killing it, as the blindness from the previous ray wears off.  

The recently injured greater ghoul snarls and runs at her, leaping into the air to grab and devour her, even as its flesh continues to burn.  It wraps a claw around one leg, and manages to bypass the displacement effect to claw her, but doesn't manage to bite.

In the anteroom, the other remaining greater ghoul leaps off the balcony and attacks Ali, despite the many wounds covering its body.  Its sharp claws send blood flying as it tears into the unarmored spellcaster.
*Spoiler*
Show


Gg4 leaps into the air (vertical reach up to 18', Abi at 15') and tries to grab on.

Athletics checks until it succeeds, then attacks.
Athletics, replaces claw 1 (1d20+7)[*26*] vs Abi (1d20+4)[*22*] *grab*
Athletics, replaces claw 2 (1d20+7)[*15*] vs Abi (1d20+4)[*14*] if needed

Claw (1d20+7)[*27*] or (1d20+7)[*23*] for (1d6+4)[*9*] probably *disadvantage* due to displacement. DC 14 Con if hits or paralysis (1d20+3)[*21*] *still hits for 9, Con save passed*
Bite (1d20+7)[*14*] or (1d20+7)[*18*] for (2d6+4)[*9*], DC 14 Con if hits or disadvantage on future saves (1d20+3)[*12*]*miss*
*Also GG4 takes 9 damage from being on fire from Vitriolic Fire so he is really really close to being dead*

Gg2 jumps down, taking (1d6)[*5*] fall damage
Acrobatics check to not fall down, DC 10 (1d20+2)[*11*]. He's moving just 20' anyway (not counting falling as movement) so if he falls, he can use half his movement and still get up and over in time.
Claw (1d20+7)[*26*] for (1d6+4)[*10*] DC 14 Con if hits or paralysis (1d20+10)[*28*] *hit, not paralyzed*
Claw (1d20+7)[*25*] or (1d20+7)[*17*] for (1d6+4)[*9*] DC 14 Con if hits or paralysis (1d20+10)[*26*] *hit, not paralyzed*
Bite (1d20+7)[*14*] or (1d20+7)[*16*] for (2d6+4)[*11*], DC 14 Con if hits or disadvantage on future saves (1d20+10)[*24*] *Shield?  May not hit*



*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Abi's at 15', the balcony is at 15', and the greater ghoul is hanging on to her so at 10' narratively or 15' mechanically (shared space).
Both greater ghouls have obviously single digit hp.



*=>Concentration checks from Abi and Ali
=>Armariel*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 90/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (5 hours) 
Concentrating: Haste 9 rounds remaining


Armariel finally felt the full effect of the spell take hold, accelerating his movements as well as his perception. In quick succession he fired three lightning bolts at the ghoul below Abi, while his constructs were allowed to focus fire on the remaining creature in the burning web. 

*"Thoradin, for gods sake, drink a healing potion, you look like death warmed over. And do something about that bleeding ear of yours! "*




*Spoiler*
Show


Alright, Fullattack with haste
(1d20+13)[*25*], damage (1d6)[*5*]+10, if crit  (1d6)[*1*]
(1d20+13)[*23*], damage (1d6)[*1*]+10, if crit  (1d6)[*5*]
(1d20+13)[*28*], damage (1d6)[*3*]+10, if crit  (1d6)[*2*]

Extra damage
(1d6)[*4*], if crit  (1d6)[*1*]

Bonus action/movement as previously

43 damage to GG4

17 damage to D1

Movement to W79



* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## J-H

Armariel's first attack fries the ghoul holding onto Abi, and he assails the webbed Doresite ghast with shots.  The web burns away, injuring it futher...but it is now free!
*Spoiler*
Show


You have advantage because it's restrained.  Everything hit except one ball bearing, anyway, though.
45 damage to D1.
(1d20)[*5*] rerolling the one that missed w/ adv. *nope*
(2d4)[*6*] burning web damage.
The web technically finishes burning on Ali's turn 
Dex save to not be restrained (1d20+3)[*5*]
Str check as action to break free(1d20+5)[*7*] if needed
*fail/fail, its turn is lost*
Web burns up at the start of Ali's turn...just too late for it.



*=> Ali then Dam*

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  15/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

"Trading Spaces!  I love that show!" Alive calls out as they send a focused jolt of lightning down the length of their staff, grasping at several possible moments of possibility to ensure their spell strikes true, then winks out of existence only to reappear simultaneously on the balcony, in exactly the same position the ghoul had jumped down from.

Now, despite Alive's attempts to be careful with teleportation magic, and the controlled way that they used it, they never could quite completely keep it under control, and just as they reappear on the balcony, they disappear just as quickly and are just barely able to regain their bearing on this reality for long enough to stop the teleportation, as they reappear off to the side of the balcony with muffled thud as they bump their head against the wall.  A quiet "oof" escapes them as they shake their head and calm their breathing after that near miss.



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Shocking Grasp as an Action against the ghoul using Tides of Chaos for advantage
Attack: (1d20+14)[*34*]
(1d20+14)[*29*]
Damage: (3d8)[*11*] (if crit + (3d8)[*14*])
Another Crit!  Yay!

Cast Misty Step as a Bonus Action to place myself at X73.

Regain Tides of Chaos with a Wild Magic roll
(1d100)[*30*]
(1d100)[*87*]
Free teleport, sure.  Teleport to S74

See if I Blink onto the Ethereal Plane (1d20)[*1*] nope

----------


## J-H

The greater ghoul collapses to the ground, quite destroyed, as Ali teleports away from it.

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 24/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Bladesinging
Concentrating: -

Damian neatly moves to the hall, trying to avoid the aura of hunger, and sends a clot of fire in the last remaining visible enemy.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move to Z75
(1d20+10)[*16*] - Fire bolt D1
(3d10)[*15*] - damage
Then move to U75

----------


## J-H

Damian's fire bolt misses as he darts under the balcony.

The Hungering Warlord's turn comes and goes.  You hear some faint thuds and vibrations from the wall near where it's trapped.

*=> Thoradin, then Abi, then Armariel*

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 79/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (1, ~40 minutes)
Concentrating: Sunbeam (1 minute)

Though briefly accosted by a ghoul leaping to her, her comrades in arms swiftly deal with it and the wretched undead releases her. *"Our thanks."* She intones, raising her beam of light against the final remaining undead in this room. The warlord was still a problem, but completing their current purge comes first.




*Spoiler: Actions*
Show



*Action:* Sunbeam Blast which will hit MG1 and Gg3.
Damage: (6d8)[*12*]
D1 Consave (no mods), Disadv due to undeath: (1d20)[*19*](1d20)[*7*] vs DC21

*Move:* South and a little bit west, to X82
*Bonus Action:* None.

*Spoiler: Sunbeam*
Show


A beam of brilliant light flashes out from your hand in a 5-foot-wide, 60-foot-line. Each creature in the line must make a Constitution saving throw. On a failed save, a creature takes 6d8 radiant damage and is Blinded until your next turn. On a successful save, it takes half as much damage and isn't Blinded by this spell. Undead and oozes have disadvantage on this saving throw.

You can create a new line of Radiance as your Action on any turn until the spell ends.

For the Duration, a mote of brilliant Radiance shines in your hand. It sheds bright light in a 30-foot radius and dim light for an additional 30 feet. The light is sunlight. 



*Fifth* consecutive below-average sunbeam damage rolls. *Sixth* time's a charm, right?

Also that is a hilarious lowroll. An average of 2 per roll across 6d8.

----------


## J-H

Thoradin's hammerblows fell the ghast.  
*=>Armariel can redo turn if needed, then Ali & Dam*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 90/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (5 hours) 
Concentrating: Haste 8 rounds remaining


Armariel didn't waste any second longer than he had to - he flew his broom straight towards the ground, so he could see through the open double doors and send a barage toward the remaining visible enemy
*"Keep that barrier going, my constructs can see into it. Once this fragger is done, we can take care of the drekhead. Oh, by the way: I hope this wall of force doesn't stop at the floor but has six sides. Ghouls like to dig."*




*Spoiler*
Show


Alright, Fullattack with haste
(1d20+13)[*24*], damage (1d6)[*3*]+10, if crit  (1d6)[*4*]
(1d20+13)[*16*], damage (1d6)[*2*]+10, if crit  (1d6)[*1*]
(1d20+13)[*16*], damage (1d6)[*4*]+10, if crit  (1d6)[*2*]

Extra damage (1d6)[*4*], if crit  (1d6)[*4*]

Constructs: Command to use blindsight and report what the Warlord is doing



[

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 24/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: --
Concentrating: --

*- I'll stay at a distance this time. A bit chewed by the ghouls, and don't want to get into his aura,* - Damian changes his weapon to a hand crossbow, that seeks for a good place to hide somewhere near the wall, and patiently waits for the opportunity to finish the un-life.




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d20+16)[*30*] - Stealth
Hide at T78, then in Stealth move a bit closer, readying a shot, in case the barrier is down.

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  39/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

"They oughta be snowglobed for another third of a ghurry, I'd say.  We can take a few scruples to play a jazz song and make a packet of Uncle Ben's," Alive explains, rubbing their forehead where they'd bumped it just a moment ago and downing a healing potion while they sat back against the wall on the opposite side of the balcony from the fog cloud.



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Drink a Superior Healing Potion, heal (8d4+8)[*24*] damage.

The wall of force is there for another 9 minutes or so, and the fog cloud for almost an hour, and I think all the other enemies are dead, so do we want to regroup a bit while the tiny servants attempt to locate the warlord to cast heat metal?

----------


## J-H

The group moves around, taking up positions as desired, drinking healing potions, and otherwise preparing.

The Fog Cloud blocks sight, and the Wall of Force blocks everything _but_ sight, so even the constructs can't see through it by whatever means their vision works.  However, after about half a minute, you start hearing a thumping, pounding noise.  The Tiny Servants, as well as the rest of the group, is able to localize the sound to the AG-AH 71, the staircase.  It sounds distinctly like something is trying to break the steps in the staircase to force a way through the bottom.

*=> 10 rounds to heal, move around, unspike the balcony door by Thoradin if needed, cast spells, summon allies, lay traps, etc.  You're pretty sure the two remaining enemies are strong enough to pry the staircase apart.*

Everyone can ready actions as needed, but would need to be able to perceive the trigger.
Alternatively, you could speed things up by blowing the staircase out from under them
Or you could force the issue now by dropping Wall of Force, Dispelling the fog, and having readied actions.
Or something else.

If you choose not to forestall the staircase breakage, I'll start initiative with them prying a couple of steps off and someone coming through the hole, with initiative starting on that enemy's movement back into combat and any associated readied actions.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 90/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (5 hours) 
Concentrating: Haste 8 rounds remaining


Armariel mounted the broom again and drank a potion. 
*"Drop the wall on my command, my constructs will employ the heat metal effect and retreat out of range. I'll open an extra dimensional space for us to retreat out of the aura effect. That should bring the warlord down quickly while they are still while the fog hinders them in their attacks."*




*Spoiler*
Show



Spell item to the Tiny Servants for them to activate one after the other

Casting Rope Trick for the team to retreat to and use as a sniping plattform. 

Heat metal from the three constructs: (6d8)[*32*]

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 79/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (1, ~40 minutes)
Concentrating: Sunbeam (1 minute)

Abi's radiant light retracts and she lets out a sigh as the battle enters its final phase. "Phew, okay, we got this, just a little bit more to take 'em down!" She floats towards the furthest corner, to put the most space between her and the warlord's aura as possible and get the most blasts possible, before readying herself to unleash another burst of stone at the next target. 



*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


To avoid accidentally hitting the tiny servants she'll drop Sunbeam (it would likely have expired by the time we finished setting up anyway) and just ready action for eldritch blast at a distance, from the southwest corner of the biggest/main room. Targeting the first creature the exits the fog she can see.

*Action:* 
Attack: (1d20+13)[*31*] *Damage:* (1d10+5)[*12*]
Attack: (1d20+13)[*14*] *Damage:* (1d10+5)[*13*]
Attack: (1d20+13)[*17*] *Damage:* (1d10+5)[*15*]

10ft Knockbacks on hits _only_ if it won't knock them out of line of sight. +5 magical bludgeoning damage on the first hit.

Though probably not relevant, (1d4)[*4*] for how many days until next limited wish.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 25 (Haste) HP:  29/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage, Haste

Thoradin quaffs a potion and then moves into the adjoining room and readies to attack.

*Spoiler: Readied*
Show

Drink a potion of Superior Healing (rolled 26hp recovered in OOC). Then move into the adjoining room with the others and take a position at 20ft of the force effect, readying an action to attack the first enemy that Thoradin sees emerge.

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  64/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

"Hey Thoradin," Alive says as they all get into position.  "I still need to flex my blood alcohol being dimensionally shunted. 
 As Sun Tzu once said, 'Don't get blown up by a fireball... please."

----------


## J-H

Hardwood groans, bends, and then breaks with a snap, sending splinters flying towards the ground below as the ghouls rip it up. The hungering warlord drops to the ground with the clatter of heavy armor, and an impatient snarl.  

Immediately, his armor begins to heat up, but that doesn't stop him from charging out of the fog, where Thoradin stands ready to meet him (*roll for your readied attack action, 2 attacks)*, and Abi hits him with an Eldritch Blast.  The armored warlord, his armor glowing with heat, roars with hunger and rage, then swings at Thoradin with his mace twice, missing both times, before turning his fang-skulled head towards Armariel and spitting a glob of liquid at him.

*Spoiler*
Show


Heat metal: Disadvantage on attacks and ability checks
32 damage
Technically, I don't think you can affect the same item 3 times with the same spell.  However, the warlord has a mace and a shield that are also made of metal, so it's valid to target all 3!  He's not going to drop them, though.

Eldritch Blast from Abi:  1 hit for 17 damage.  Knockback would push him back against the stairs.

Aura of Hunger:
Thoradin Cha save (1d20)[*6*] *+13 = 19, saved, takes 4 damage*
Armariel Cha save (1d20)[*8*] +2, *+6 from flash of genius? = still fails; 9 damage and attack closest living target, Ali*
Aura of Hunger.  Living creatures within 30 must make a DC 18 Charisma save.  On a failed save, they take 4d6 *9* necrotic damage, and must use their reactions to move up to half their speed towards the closest living target and make their normal melee attack against it.  On a successful save, they take 2d6 necrotic damage.  A creature reduced to 0hp or killed by this aura will immediately rise as a Greater Ghoul upon dying.

Disadvantage on attack rolls due to Heat Metal.
2 mace attacks vs. Thoradin
Mace of Drinking (1d20+13)[*31*] or (1d20+13)[*20*] for (1d6+7)[*11*] bludgeoning and (4d6)[*16*] necrotic, heal for 1/2 the necrotic dealt *miss*
Mace of Drinking (1d20+13)[*14*] or (1d20+13)[*30*] for (1d6+7)[*10*] bludgeoning and (4d6)[*9*] necrotic, heal for 1/2 the necrotic dealt *miss*

Spittle vs. Armariel
(1d20+9)[*29*] or (1d20+9)[*28*] On hit, DC 17 Con save or paralyzed for 1 minute. Repeat save at end of turn to end the effect early.  Armariel Con save (1d20)[*16*] if needed *Hit but saved, so no effect*



*Spoiler: Map*
Show






*=>Thoradin's readied attacks
=>Armariel's Hunger move/attack, looks like targeting Ali
=>Thoradin, then Abi, then Armariel*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 81/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (5 hours) 
Concentrating: Haste 8 rounds remaining


*"Damnit, not again!"*
Armariel felt as the black hunger overcame him and made him swerve for Ali, biting her tail, not even noticing the vile glob of spit upon him. 



*Spoiler*
Show


6 damage to Ali

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 79/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (1, ~40 minutes)
Concentrating: None

When only a single one of her stone bolts strikes the warlord and does any percievable harm she frowns a bit, and opts to move closer - just in case he was a bit too far to smack around. She calls forth another volley, the stone constructs slicing through air as they go to bombard the frustrating warlord.



*Spoiler: Actions*
Show



*Move:* North, to V85.
*Action:* *Eldritch Blast*, with knockbacks on the attacks - not sure it'll even move him with the position he's in but it's about sending a message.
*Attack 1:* (1d20+13)[*26*] *Damage:* (1d10+5)[*15*]
*Attack 2:* (1d20+13)[*30*] *Damage:* (1d10+5)[*14*]
*Attack 3:* (1d20+13)[*27*] *Damage:* (1d10+5)[*15*]

+5 magical bludgeoning damage on the first hit.

Why couldn't I roll like that with sunbeam lol, I'll take it, it's fine, it's fine.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  25/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

The warlord comes charging out of the mist straight at Thoradin, and the dwarf is prepared to meet it, hammering down two mighty blows on the undead.

*Spoiler: Readied Action*
Show

*Readied Action* - Attack Action
Attack 1 (1d20+13)[*23*]
Damage 1 (1d8+8)[*12*] + (1d8)[*2*]

Attack 2 (1d20+13)[*17*]
Damage 2 (1d8+8)[*9*] + (1d8)[*4*]

Divine Smite (level 3 slot) (5d8)[*17*]


The warlord retaliates, but it's armor, weapon and shield are glowing red hot and the heat is affecting it's attacks. Thoradin utters a vow of enmity at the living corpse and keeps up the pressure with his dwarven thrower.

*Spoiler: Turn 1, but more like turn 6*
Show

*Move* - Move to warlord if it is pushed away by Abi
*Bonus Action* - Vow of Enmity on Warlord (grants Advantage to Thoradin's attacks)
*Action* - Attack
Attack 1 (1d20+13)[*20*], (1d20+13)[*33*]
Damage 1 (1d8+8)[*9*] + (1d8)[*8*]

Attack 2 (1d20+13)[*32*], (1d20+13)[*23*]
Damage 2 (1d8+8)[*12*] + (1d8)[*7*]

If Divine Smite didn't land on Readied attacks, use it here on an attack that lands. If it did land, use a 2nd level slot here (4d8)[*19*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 81/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (5 hours) 
Concentrating: Haste 8 rounds remaining


*"This guy starts to go on my nerves"*
Armariel felt the fatigue - he was nearly out of spells, so he kept up what he had been doing for what felt like hours now: Keep shooting and seeking cover



*Spoiler*
Show



Tiny servants keep concentrating on Heat Metal and use their bonus action (6d8)[*22*]

(1d20+13)[*24*], damage (1d6)[*1*]+10, if crit (1d6)[*6*]
(1d20+13)[*22*], damage (1d6)[*3*]+10, if crit (1d6)[*4*]

Bonus lightning damage (1d6)[*4*], if crit (1d6)[*2*]

bonus action: magic stones for tiny servants


(1d20+8)[*20*], damage (1d6)[*3*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*3*]
(1d20+8)[*26*], damage (1d6)[*1*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*1*]
(1d20+8)[*14*], damage (1d6)[*3*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*1*]


Since I'm now next to Ali, I'm flying through the open door on the upper floor to U77 to get out of sight. 


Edit: 66 damage

----------


## J-H

Thoradin's flurry of hammerblows resounds through the anteroom like a gong, as he crushes the ghoul's face and snaps its neck with a followup blow.  The warlord falls to the ground with a tremendous clatter, followed by the hiss of flesh against burning hot metal.

*Spoiler*
Show


Thoradin kill!
Converting Abi & Arm to readied attacks.



The doresite ghast hits the ground with a thud and moves to the sound of battle, emerging from the fog next to Thoradin just in time to be knocked back by Abi's blasts - but it gamely charges at the paladin again, only to get zapped by Armariel's lightning blasts.

*=> Combat over!
What do you do next?*
* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 81/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (5 hours) 
Concentrating: - 


Armariel took care to fly around another loop through the whole section, leaving the constructs on to thoroughly cook the bastard undead, before landing, taking out his sword and methodically decapitating all fallen undead bodies. Only when he was done with that, he looked up, swiping sweat from his drenched face.

"That was pretty gruesome work. Thorin, can you determine what they tried to accomplish with this altar - beside these annoying necromantic attacks I mean. 
In the end, I think we have no choice but to destroy the altar. We can't take it with us and it appears it can be used for pretty fragged up stuff."




*Spoiler*
Show



Using my all-purpose-tool for stone mason work to determine the best way to destroy the altar

(1d20+11)[*25*]

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 79/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (1, ~40 minutes)
Concentrating: None

Abi lets out a long exhale as the fight comes to a close. It had been pretty dicey at times, but they'd got through it. Another victory for Team Abi and Friends. Her main focus is in talking to people, not investigating things, so she potters around offering help to anyone who needs it.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Not confident in any of Abi's ability check mods to warrant making one herself (she's a talker not a thinker) - instead she'll offer up a Help for advantage to the first person who wants it.

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  58/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

Alive takes in several deep breaths as the Warlord and its final minion are dispatched forthwith.  They watch Armariel studying the altar to determine the best way to finalize the destruction of this threat, and offer, B-t-dubs, even if it's stuck in the molasses swamp here, there's a probably a guy who knows a guy somewhen who wouldn't mind this coming in hot on the heels of an old friend.  I could reach out?"

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  25/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin whispers a prayer to the All-Father after the ghoul warlord and its last remaining minion are destroyed. He nods to the others and joins Armariel at the altar, *Not quite sure,* he says, studying the markings on the stone.

*Spoiler: Religion Check*
Show

Religion (includes Guidance and Help) - (1d20+5)[*17*], (1d20+5)[*20*]

----------


## J-H

The dark liquid within appears to be some form of Unholy water, able to create higher-powered undead simply by submerging them within it for a time.  It's a good thing you didn't dawdle along the way, or you'd have faced even more foes.  You don't feel like touching it would be healthy.

For now, you could pour holy water into it to disrupt the effect, making the liquid safe for now.  Cleansing it and re-consecrating it to Chauntea will require substantial effort by some of her clergy.

Alternatively, you could smash it to pieces with a hammer and some time.

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 79/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (1, ~40 minutes)
Concentrating: None

The small halfling, having successfully helped bounce her bad ideas off of Thoradin until he came to the correct conclusion by discounting her musings, eyes Ali. "I have no idea what that means, but 'help' is never a bad thing to have. Speaking off, if we're going to be here for a while, maybe I should call Tagar back...again?"

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  25/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin sniffs the water as Abi offers some suggestions as to what they're looking at. *Yer not far off lass. The waters unholy. Seems to me the altar is how they create these tougher ghouls. Leave the undead in there for a spell, and they come out stronger than before,* he gestures at the undead corpses lying around. 

*I don't have any holy water on me, but that'd at least neutralize the unholy water. With some effort, Chauntea's faithful can cleanse and reconsecrate the altar, but that'd take some time, and not sure they'd be comin' out here to do all that.*

Thoradin hefts his hammer, *I'd hate to do it, but the altar can be demolished. Better 'an leavin it here to be used again.
*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 81/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (5 hours) 
Concentrating: - 


Armariel nodded:

"On that we can agree. It's too dangerous to leave here and if Chauntea doesn't like it... Well Chauntea should have kept a better watch on their community.

Once we are done, we should head out of here and find some safe place to get some rest."


He tapped at one point: "Here, there's an impurity in the stone. Hit it hard enough here and that piece should come right off."

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  25/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin lets out a long sigh, *Aye.* He brings his hammer to bear and casts a sidelong glance upward to where Chauntea might be. Then he looks toward the earth, where Moradin dwells, and says, *I don't do this out of disregard for yer peers, but out of respect for them and that which was theres, that they would not want it used to bring forth evil.* With his explanation out of the way, Thoradin rolls his eyes at the elf explaining masonry to the dwarf, and rains his hammer down on the desecrated altar.

----------


## J-H

Thoradin's hammer strikes the altar, chipping some stone off, and causing the unholy water within to slosh to the far side, then back towards him, splashing upon the dwarf, Armariel, and anyone else standing next to it.

*Spoiler: that burns*
Show


(3d10)[*13*] necrotic damage, Con DC 22 half
Thoradin (1d20)[*18*]
Armariel (1d20)[*17*]

Anyone else nearby?



You're hammering at something that weighs over 1,000 lbs.  It's going to take several hits.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 68/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (5 hours) 
Concentrating: - 


"Gods damnit This won't work. Stand back we need to get rid of the unholy water first.

Hm... Oh, right. You know how an alchemist makes holy water? "


With that Armariel took out a large piece of cloth and covered the the vessel partially, using stones from the ground to keep it tight. Then he took out another three ball bearings and placed them on the cloth just above the dangerous liquid. Then he took out his staff again and commanded his constructs to use it in the ballbearings.
As soon as they heated up, the balls burned through the cloth and dropped in, creating steam.

Armariel had done the last part at maximum distance and now backed away even farther to avoid the unholy cloud of steam.

Finally he answered his own question: *"He boils the hell out of it."*

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 79/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Crown of Stars (1, ~40 minutes)
Concentrating: None

Having stepped back a discrete distance for resummoning Tagar, she glances over at the handling of the water. "I can also try setting it on fire once I've got my buddy back, if that would help?"



*Spoiler*
Show

She's got Create Bonfire available.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  19/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin wipes the water off of him as it sizzles against the touch, *This dark water has a life of its own.* He backs up to throw the dwarven thrower at the altar, but Armariel is already concocting something to boil the unholy water. *All you pointed ears lack patience. Let me use the hammer.* As the water begins to heat up, Thoradin backs up a little further, *Better hope yer not makin' necrotic steam...*

----------


## J-H

There are at least 60 gallons of fluid to heat, plus over 1,000 lbs of stone surrounding it that soaks up the heat.  It will take hours to boil it all off... but hours you have.

When it finally starts to bubble and steam, you observe from a safe distance.  It doesn't look like the steam is black and unwholesome...

*Spoiler: physics and metaphysics*
Show


I don't think anyone's run the thermodynamic numbers for how much actual energy Heat Metal or Create Bonfire produces, but there is a LOT of mass to heat up here.  I'd say a couple of hours, which you can do thanks to Create Bonfire... but 500+lbs of unholy water turned to vapor is going to be a lot of  steam, which will roil up, then condense over time on the cooler stone in the rest of the room.

Is holy/unholy water unholy as a property of the water molecules?  Or is it a substance distributed within the water?  Ceremony, the spell used to create holy water, consumes 25gp of powdered silver.  Either the silver is vaporized (hmm) or it becomes part of the water, meaning that the silver + the spell is what makes the water holy. Thus, if you remove the silver, you remove the blessing.

Boiling is basically distillation, so it removes whatever the material component of unholy water is, leaving the steam as just water.

Purified by fire.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 68/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (5 hours) 
Concentrating: - 


Taking a little rest was more than welcome to Armariel, allowing him to patch himself up.

"Alright, now that it's empty and safe, we can get back to demolishing it. Constructs, get to work."


The three goldcoin constructs began to pound on the altar with little effect but great determination and untiring focus.



*Spoiler*
Show


Stone has AC 17, the tiny servants have +5 to hit and 1d4+3 damage, so 40% hit chance and 3x1d4+3 damage = 16,5x0,4 ~ 4 damage per round (ignoring crits), so 40 damage/minute and 240 damage in an hour

Should hopefully be enough.

----------


## Xav

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 24/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: --
Concentrating: --

*- I wonder, how did they come to the idea of stealing and desecrating the altar at all,* - mentions Damian after the enemy is dealt with and their small squad is relatively safe.




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (5 hours) 
Concentrating: - 




*"Surprisingly well educated ghouls? I've honestly only a vague understanding of divine magic, but I could imagine that it's just a matter of converting the stored energies into something usable for necromancy. Most god-botherers know the basics how to create undead. It was probably just a matter of finding an altar old enough to have accumulated enough energy throughout the years."
*

Armariel shrugged while looking on to the destroyed altar

*"I'm more concerned that they used this old dwarven fortress as their base. Just imagine what would happen if they had started abducting people to turn them into ghouls for their little army. That could have become ugly really quickly."
*



*Spoiler*
Show



Spending 8 hit dice in a short rest

(8d8)[*33*]+32

----------


## J-H

*Spoiler: if this was tied to a larger campaign*
Show


If this was tied to a larger campaign, you'd find a journal, letter, recognizable uniform, or other clue(s) pointing to whoever was behind this.  I have several plot suggestions provided.

*Why is the ghoul warlord here?*
An opportunity is presented for the party to find evidence linking the ghouls to a greater threat.
Choose one or more options.
a) *Orcus* is plotting to create more undead.  If they grow powerful enough, a small kingdom of the undead could spread his power and possibly even create a Gate that would let him bring more powerful servants through to spread death and despair.
b) A *neighboring kingdom* has hostile intentions towards the province or kingdom Eastram is in.  They made a bargain with some evil entity or organization (Orcus, the Zhentarim, etc.), and are using this as a way to weaken their target before invading.
c) An *evil noble* within the kingdom is raising forces to overthrow the king.  Perhaps he made a fiendish bargain, or simply stumbled across an opportunity.  If the ghouls spread and become a major threat, the King or Queen is incompetent for letting such evil undead get a foothold in the kingdom, and the army that would resist the noble is weakened.  If the ghouls are put down quickly, perhaps he can claim some of the credit or at least acquire the vacant land cheaply.
d) The party is badly needed elsewhere, and this is a *red herring* to distract them while the Big Bag Evil Guy executes his master plan 500 miles away.

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 79/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours)
Concentrating: None

"Shoulda, coulda, but didn't! Thanks to us." Abi says proudly to Armariel. She casts her eyes around the rest of the room. "Anything else here we should be looking at? After we smash the altar, that is."

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (5 hours) 
Concentrating: - 




*"I don't know about you, but I'd like to spend a few hours in meditation before moving out again. I'm really spent"*

Armariel rotated his left shoulder, trying to work out a kink.

*"Though maybe you'd prefer to rest in the beaver denn outside"*

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  19/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

Thoradin watches on as Armariel and Abi destroy the altar. The elf's rhetoric regarding the gods has been... irreverent, and it bothers the dwarf to see him destroy what was once an altar to Chauntea. But he knows it has to be done, whatever Armariel's thoughts on the matter might be.

*Alright, now that that's done, I agree we should rest. Let's secure the place and set up watches, I'm taxed.*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: - 




After removing most of the corpses from the large room and securing the perimeter, the team did take a well earned rest. Armariel meditated - naturally while wearing his armor - for four hours and then went about modifying his gear. He kept the diving mod, but forwent the option of a familiar and created a homunculus instead, that he let perch on his helmet.

*"Alright I'm good to go - I even invested in diving spells for you all. Now, when you have eaten, we can burn the corpses and check the rest of those ruins for anny remaining undead. Would be a shame if we missed a phylactery or something.*

----------


## J-H

_(insert VCR fast-forward noises)_

After dealing with the undead corpses, you return to the flooded entry hall to explore the two underwater exits - one hallway to the east, and one to the west, each located along the same wall as the ramp up to the anteroom and sanctum.

One hallway extends about 50', and leads to a half-dozen of what appear to have been larger bedrooms or bunk rooms, and a kitchen area and dining hall.  All of the rooms are completely flooded, so searching the area takes about 30 minutes.  Unfortunately, the area appears to have been stripped of anything valuable.

The other hallway extends for about 50' away from the main area as well, then makes a right turn.  20' after the right turn, the corridor is mostly blocked by some 5' high stone blocks that appear to have fallen from the ceiling, leaving a gap visible above.  A skeletal foot and lower leg sticks out towards you from underneath the blocks.  As experienced adventurers, you are fairly certain that someone triggered a trap here, and did not survive the process.

There is about a 30" gap between the top of the blocks and the ceiling.  Everything here is completely underwater.
*
=> What do you do?
Who is breathing water, and who is having to swim back up for air breaks regularly?*

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 79/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours)
Concentrating: Summon Fey (1 hour)

Abigail frowns at the prospect of going underwater _again_ for any extended length of time - not least because she can't cast most of her spells underwater without suffocating. Instead she calls up her summoned fey creature again, pulling it together from the stone around them. "I'll hang back, I'm not much use underwater, but these two -" she gestures to her fey and Tagar - "can head in. Tagar can report back to me with telepathy and if worst comes to worst I can come swimming to the rescue."

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -



Alive volunteers to go with whoever is searching the flooded halls.  Upon coming to the blocked off way, they poke the stone a few times in curiosity, and strain to see what might be on the other side of the stones.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

How far is it to the other side of the fallen rocks, and can we see past them at all?

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: - 

*"Hold still, I've got the right spell for the job."*
Armariel went around and put a resilient bubble over everyone's head beside his own. He relied on his Cloak of the Mantaray.

*"There you are. That should prevent another drownathon with a bunch of floating corpses"*

Once they had reached the trap, Armariel took position, waved Thoradin to his side and instructed his tiny servants to move small stones underneath the fallen block, whenever he and Thoradin managed to lift it an inch.

*"On Three, One, Two,..."*



*Spoiler*
Show



Strenght check with advantage to lift the block and stabilize it high enough for us to move through.

(1d20+5)[*10*]/(1d20+5)[*10*]

Edit: ... I hate the forum dice roller

----------


## J-H

Ali looks over the stones.  The water makes it hard to see, but it's pretty still, with few particulates in this area due to the lack of traffic.  There appears to be a pair of stone doors just a few feet past the rock-fall trap.

Everyone _could_ squeeze through the 30" high, 10' wide gap.  It'd just be tight for those in heavy armor.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Thoradin grumbles at having to get back in the water, as their last stint was a harrowing fight for their lives. Armariel is confident his enchantment will keep them with air underwater, which calms the dwarf considerably.

He goes in with Armariel and assists with the stone.

----------


## Amnestic

[QUOTE=Amnestic;25646044]
*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 79/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours)
Concentrating: Summon Fey (1 hour)

Part of her would have preferred to sit it out, but she knows that's not really viable. Taking the rear, she still keeps her summoned minions near the front - as distractions if nothing else - while she maintains a reasonably close rearguard. While a back ambush seems unlikely at this point, she doesn't want to get dragged away from the back of the group without being noticed.

It wouldn't have been the first time.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: - 

Armariel sighed - no mean feat under water:
*"Ok, that won't work Looks like it's time for magic."*
With his moontouched sword providing illumination, he pointed his hand with his all purpose tool at the large stone and called: 

*"Reducto"*

Immediately, the large stone shrank in all three dimensions to an eight of its size, making it much easier to move

*"Alright, help me move it back into the central chamber before it re-expands."*



*Spoiler*
Show



Casting Enlarge/Reduce

----------


## J-H

Armariel steps forward to pick up the much-Reduced stone.  As he does, something tries to smack him in the upper torso, and the dark hallway is suddenly lit up by a flickering green light.  A pseudopod whiffs in front of his face, not even grazing his helmet.

*Spoiler*
Show


Pseudopod (1d20+8)[*9*] for (3d6+4)[*16*] bludgeoning damage and (1d6)[*3*] acid damage.  On hit, DC 16 STR save or grappled. Arm str (1d20+6)[*18*]

Spell Siphon:  Armariel must make a DC 16 Con save or ave one available spell slot of the highest level available to him consumed.  The ooze gains temporary HP equal to 5x the level of the slot.  Con save (1d20+11)[*31*]


As he glances up, he sees that the area the stones had dropped from is a taller recess than he'd expected, and there's some sort of ooze up there, glowing and flickering with an inner green light.
*Spoiler: Arcana DC 14, but you need to be perceiving the ooze to try to identify it*
Show


Glowing oozes are pretty rare, and this probably interacts with magic.  It's likely to be resistant to some types of elemental damage.  Oozes are usually slow, but immune to many conditions.
*Spoiler: DC 19*
Show


You've heard of an Arcane Ooze that actually consumes energy from arcane casters nearby.  It probably needs line of effect to work.
*Spoiler: DC 24*
Show


You've read about this, and recall that it heals from acid and lightning damage, and is immune to most types of damage except weapon damage and Force damage.







*Spoiler: Map*
Show




The ooze's lower edge is 10' off the ground. Anyone can move under it and hop onto one of the un-shrunken blocks to get in easy melee range.
[/spoiler]
*=> Thoradin, Abi(Tagar), Damian, Armariel*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: - 

Armariel dodged the attack - it took him only one look at the creature to realize what he was dealing with as he felt the tuck on his magical reserves. 
*"Spell stealing ooze - heals from lightning and acid - immune otherwise but for force and weapons - back off, it's slow."*
The sentence shot out from his mouth even as he threw himself away from the creature.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Thoradin Grimfate*
Dwarf Vengeance Paladin
AC: 23 HP:  130/130 
PP: 10 PIv: 9 PIs: 15
Conditions: -
Resistance: Poison
Immunity: Diseases, Frightened, Critical Hits (Adamantine Armor) 
Effects: Death Ward (8 hours), Aura of Protection/Courage

*Got it!* Thoradin grunts as Armarial identifies the creature up above. He whirls his hammer on its thong and sends the maul flying at the ooze up above.

*Spoiler: Turn 1*
Show

*Action* - Attack ooze!
Attack 1 - (1d20+13)[*28*]
Damage 1 - (1d8+8)[*9*]

Extra Attack - (1d20+13)[*14*]
Damage - (1d8+8)[*10*]

Because these are ranged attacks, I'm guessing Improved Divine Smite does not apply, correct? The wording references hitting with a melee weapon, which is technically happening, but is it meant to only apply to attacks made in melee?

I'll roll separately just in case.

Attack 1 - (1d8)[*5*]
Attack 2 - (1d8)[*3*]

----------


## Amnestic

[QUOTE=Amnestic;25646044]
*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 79/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours)
Concentrating: Summon Fey (1 hour)

Tagar's voice bubbles up in Abi's mind. _"Boss, trouble. Get over here."_ _"Get in there, both of you."_ She calls back as she dives into the water and begins making her way forwards to catch up. 

Though she can't see it, Tagar taps the fey on the shoulder and makes a series of gestures including a finger slice across the neck while pointing at the ooze, its meaning clear. _Kill._ The fey teleports forward, crossing the distance while Tagar makes his way up from behind - the former unleashes a pair of slashes against the ooze with their magic-edged blade, the latter flaps about trying to draw attention to open up a gap for one of their allies.



*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


*Abi:*
*Move+Action:* Dash as far as possible. Think that ends up being 25ft? Gonna be a turn or three 'till she arrives to help.

*Fey:*
*Bonus Action:* Teleport into melee (CC59?) and attack twice, the first one with advantage due to the teleport.
*Attack 1:* (1d20+13)[*15*] Fuming Advantage:(1d20+13)[*29*] Damage: (1d6+8)[*13*] piercing + (1d6)[*3*] force.
*Attack 2:* (1d20+13)[*17*] Damage: (1d6+8)[*11*] piercing + (1d6)[*6*] force.

Any crits if needed: (4d6)[*2*][*6*][*4*][*6*](18)

*Tagar:* Move into melee with the ooze (CC58 I guess?), use *Help* to boost...looks like Armariel, if they make an attack, with advantage. Otherwise whomever next makes an attack, I guess? Also serving as a potential meat shield. Tasty tasty familiar! ooh isn't he just so tempting?

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: - 

Armariel recognized this as an occassion where he couldn't stand back and blast from a distance. Or rather, he could, but it wouldn't do much. Instead he charged himself up with temporal magic and started to slash the ooze. 




*Spoiler*
Show


Casting Haste on myself
Haste action: Attack the Ooze with Moontouched sword 

(1d20)[*18*]+10, damage (1d8)[*3*]+5, if crit (1d8)[*6*]

Bonus action: Command the Tiny Servants to climb on me and take shelter.

----------


## Breitheamh

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  58/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

Forming a rather ridiculous plan, Ali focuses a spike of mental energy on the ooze in front of them, heedless of whether or not there is a mind there to affect, then before any rational thinking can stop them, they slide in close to it and jab a small tuning fork into the gelatinous creature, channeling chaotic improbability to send it somewhere else, somewhere that it can't get out without a far more unlikely event, somewhere like the prison plane of Carceri.

A moment after this barrage of primal chaotic magic, butterflies and flower petals suddenly burst out of thin air, fluttering around Alive in a swirl of beautiful color.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 126/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: --
Concentrating: --

Armariel dropping his concentration in favor of haste, caused the shrunken stone regain its size, blocking the path once again, but also confining the ooze. 

*Freeze!* - Damian simply held up a hand, and a solid barrier of ice closed the gap between the falling block and the recess that the ooze had taken refuge in. 




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Shape water cantrip to freeze the water in front of the ooze to trap it in its recess, now that the block has resized

----------


## J-H

Thoradin leans over the shrunken block, throwing his hammer upwards twice through the water.

Abi starts swimming, as her two smaller companions place themselves in the line of fire.  The fey's short sword stabs true twice, dealing a total of 33 damage.

Damian freezes the water atop one of the blocks into ice, narrowing the path.

_Pending Armariel._

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: - 

Armariel set about to stab through the gab with his sword. Confined as the ooze was, it probably wouldn't be too hard to do so. His constructs he commanded to go into his bag of holding, fearing that the spell destroying power of the ooze would get to them. 



*Spoiler*
Show



Not going to be too effective in this fight, just stabbing with a glowing sword

(1d20+10)[*28*], damage (1d8)[*8*]+5, if crit (1d8)[*1*]
(1d20+10)[*12*], damage (1d8)[*4*]+5, if crit (1d8)[*3*]
(1d20+10)[*19*], damage (1d8)[*8*]+5, if crit (1d8)[*2*]

----------


## J-H

Armariel's blows all land, and the water around him becomes tinged with fluid leaking from the ooze.  
It flickers and flashes with light as it moves down the wall and out of its suddenly crowded hole, easily oozing past Armariel down the wall, extruding itself partway out the crack.  In passing, it sends a protrusion out, smacking into the fey engulfing it.

*Spoiler: Spell Siphon and attack*
Show


It moves down and partway out.
*Spell Siphon.*  Any arcane spellcaster with line of effect within 60 of the Arcane Ooze must make a DC 16 Constitution save or have one available spell slot of the highest level available to him consumed.  For each spell slot consumed, the ooze gains temporary hit points equal to 5 x the level of the slot.
Armariel Con save (1d20+11)[*14*] *fail, looks like a 3rd level slot is consumed?* 
Damian Con save   (1d20+5)[*22*]
Ali Con save (1d20+10)[*28*]

Pseudopod targeting:  1-3 Ali 4-6 Thoradin 7-8 Armariel 9-10 Fey (1d10)[*10*]
Pseudopod (1d20+8)[*24*] for (3d6+4)[*15*] bludge + (1d6)[*4*] acid damage.  On hit, DC 16 STR save or grappled.
Target save (1d20)[*2*] *fail, grappled*

----------


## J-H

Ali reaches out with a strangely glowing tuning fork, and the ooze vanishes in a reddish glow, leaving a vacuum that causes water to rush in suddenly with a popping noise.  A bit of sulphur spreads in the water where the ooze once was....

*The ooze is gone for good.  What next?*

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 79/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours)
Concentrating: Summon Fey (1 hour)

By the time Abi catches up, the ooze has already been disappeared. She'd been all ready to start blasting, and she's left a touch disappointed, though the fact they got rid of it so fast was probably a good thing. "GOOD WORK EVERYONE!" She yells, since water is typically difficult to hear through. "I'D LIKE TO STAY AT THE BACK THOUGH, SO IF YOU COULD STAY IN FRONT OF ME, THAT'D BE SUPER!" She will, however, not stay so far away next time. _"Take point again please, both of you."_ She telepathically calls to Tagar, who guides the (mildly ooze-touched) summoned spirit forwards to investigate further along the passage.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Fey takes 19 damage, 31/50 remaining.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: - 

Armariel let go of his spell and endured the moment of tiredness

"I'll take point again, but Thoradin, you stay close - your halo is pretty awesome."

Still holding the glowing sword in front of him, Armariel began squeezing through the gap to the room behind.

----------


## J-H

Squeezing past the fallen blocks, Armariel, Tagar, and the fey spirit find themselves in a narrow 5x10 space next to a pair of closed stone doors ornately carved with hammers and stars.  This is the end of the hallway.
The handles are carved to resemble paired hammers, and one of the stars near the center of the carving has a small opening in it, perhaps for a key of some sort.  

You don't think you've seen anything in the temple that would fit as a key.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 129/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: - 

Armariel squatted in front of the door, pulling out his All-Puprose-Tool and took a hard look at the setup



*Spoiler*
Show


Guidance on myself for both checks:

Investigation
(1d20)[*13*]+11+(1d4)[*4*]
Locksmithing
(1d20)[*15*]+16+(1d4)[*1*]

----------


## J-H

(is Locksmithing a skill?)

There are runes related to lightning scattered around the door, but concentrated around the lock.  You could take a few minutes to deface them, or you could probably dispel them.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Armariel went carefully about to disarm the runes

*Spoiler*
Show


Locksmithing = Thieves' Tools  :Small Red Face:

----------


## J-H

Taking several minutes, Armariel carefully defaces the lightning runes.  He then inserts his thieves tools, and with extreme skill, bypasses the lock despite the arcane protections designed to make it harder to lock.

*Spoiler*
Show


DC 20, +10 from Arcane Lock, and you beat the DC!



As soon as the lock turns, the force holding the doors shut vanishes.  They fly open suddenly, revealing a room that, until now, was not flooded.  Water rushes in with a roar, carrying along anyone nearby who can't grab onto someone.

*Spoiler*
Show


Anyone between the rockfall and the door must make a DC 18 Strength save to grab something, or be carried 20 into the room, slamming into the far wall and taking (1d6)[*6*] falling damage plus being knocked prone.
Armariel (1d20+6)[*11*] Flash of Genius @ +6 gets you to a 17.  Thoradin is more than 10' away, so still a failure.
Tagar (1d20)[*15*]
Fey (1d20)[*9*]




Air bubbles out into the corridor, and the room floods to 5 deep in a matter of moments, but stabilizes at that level, rendering everything difficult terrain.

The room itself is roughly U-shaped, with the double doors the party entered at being at the bottom of the U.  A pair of suits of armor on stands stand at the inner corners of the U with sheathed blades.  On the right side of the room are shelves containing silver-plated ceremonial objects  as well as a number of small chests, caskets, and boxes.  On the left side of the room are some racks and stands holding armor, clothing, and the like.

However, at the intrusion of water and the PCs, the two armored suits draw their blades, which seem like dark voids to the eyes of any who can see them.  The suits then stop moving, but the blades move about freely, attacking.  One carves through Tagar, then cleaves the summoned fey cleanly in half, causing it to dissipate.

The other blade strikes twice at Armariel, slicing gaping rents in his armor.

*Spoiler*
Show


Blades target anyone who fell into the room first, then move outwards to next closest targets.
*everyone who fell into the room is prone, so advantage applies*
Blade 1
Attack (1d20+18)[*19*] for (4d12)[*23*] force damage. Crit (8d12)[*50*] *Tagar is hit for 23 damage and killed*
Advantage if it applies (1d20+18)[*21*]

Attack (1d20+18)[*20*] for (4d12)[*24*] force damage. Crit (8d12)[*48*] *Fey is critted for 72 damage and killed*
Advantage if it applies (1d20+18)[*37*]

Blade 2
Attack (1d20+18)[*34*] for (4d12)[*29*] force damage. Crit (8d12)[*77*] *hit for 29*
Advantage if it applies (1d20+18)[*29*]

Attack (1d20+18)[*28*] for (4d12)[*30*] force damage. Crit (8d12)[*48*] *hit for 30*
Advantage if it applies (1d20+18)[*23*]



*Spoiler: Map*
Show


Armariel is prone



*=> Arm, Abi, Dam*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 64/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: - 

Armariel groaned. Hitting the wall head first and getting carved up by some kind of rift in space, formed like a blade...

*"Watch out, those are Blades of Disaster"*

Armariel didn't hesitate and tried to unravel at least one of the killer spells before it could cause more harm. 



*Spoiler*
Show


Dispel magic on the spell closest to the others

(1d20+6)[*22*]

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 79/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Elemental Gift (10 mins)
Concentrating: --

Abi doesn't know what black blades of disaster are but they sound suitably ominous, and they certainly took care of both Tagar and her summoned spirit in swift order. What she does know - without knowing how she knows it - is that her arsenal of incredible spells are unlikely to be of much use against them. But others might! And she could help them get there. She sets herself afloatin' once more, and hovers up behind Thoradin, tapping him on the shoulder.

They vanish in an instant, reappearing past the debris and blockages. "I don't know how to solve this but I hope you do!" She says, floating further up away from the danger.




*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


*Bonus Action:* Elemental Gift for fly speed.
*Move:* Spend 15ft to move adjacent to Thoradin
*Action:* Dimension Door herself+Thoradin just into the room, but not within OA range of the blades - kinda 1N+1NW of the b2?
*Remaining move:* Fly up as high as possible (up to 15ft)

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Thoradin startles at Abi appearing above and behind him, *Announce yers--!* She taps him and suddenly they are in the room with Armariel and a floating blade of utter darkness ahead of them. The dwarf glowers at her as she floats away. He nods at Armariel, who expertly dispelled the other blade. *I'm not as handy as ye all are with magick, but I can try this one.* He spits on his hands and rubs them together, and says a quiet prayer to the All-Father to banish this foul magic from a once holy place.

*Spoiler: Dispel Magic*
Show

*Dispel Magic* - (1d20+3)[*5*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 64/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: - 

*"Well, at least you tried. Though your talents would have been better used to destroy the artifact creating these forceblades"*

Armariel spat some blood into the water, while getting back on his feet.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 126/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: --
Concentrating: --

Damian kept his cool. Understanding what the spell "Blade of Disaster" meant, he knew his ability to influence the force construct were pretty slim. Instead he focused on finding the source of the spell 




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Using Detect Magic and making an Arcana Check to detect what is casting and maintaining the spell 

(1d20+15)[*23*]

----------


## J-H

Armariel's magic affects one of the blades, the one not engaging him.  It warps, bends, and twists, curving upon itself and shrinking until it became a mere dot in space, and then vanishing.  Abi teleports herself and Thoradin into the room, keeping herself above-water, near the 10' high ceiling.  Damian agilely pulls himself past the rockfall trap, and scans the room.

_"The armored statues - Armariel, the one near you is glowing with magic!"_

The blade near Armariel slices at him twice before, cutting grooves of nothingness into the water that close behind it with a slapping noise.
*Spoiler: schingggg*
Show


Attack (1d20+18)[*20*] for (4d12)[*14*] force damage, on a crit (18-20 on dice) add (8d12)[*56*]
Attack (1d20+18)[*29*] for (4d12)[*13*] force damage, on a crit (18-20 on dice) add (8d12)[*62*]



Everyone is in the room or past the rockfall and next to the entrance with view of the blade except Ali.

*=> Ali, then Thoradin's dispel fails, then Arm, then Abi, the Dam*

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 79/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Elemental Gift (10 mins)
Concentrating: --

Knowing very little about the blades besides that her bolts of wood and stone wouldn't impact on them, she instead opts to target the next most obvious things: the armour. With a wave of her rod, she draws the flecks of stone together from the surroundings and launches them at the suits of metal. Perhaps it would do nothing, but she had to do _something_.




*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


*Bonus Action:* None
*Move:* Not sure if moving away/higher is possible, but if so she'll do so while staying within sight lines.
*Action:* Eldritch Blast on the armour closest to the remaining blade.
*Beam 1:* (1d20+13)[*14*] *Actually 30 from OOC thread reroll*. *Damage:* (1d10+5)[*14*]
*Beam 2:* (1d20+13)[*14*] *Actually 29 from OOC thread reroll* *Damage:* (1d10+5)[*14*]
*Beam 3:*(1d20+13)[*23*] *Damage:* (1d10+5)[*15*]

+5 magical bludgeoning damage on the first hit. No knockback on these.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Armariel*
High Elf Armorer Artificier
AC: 26 HP: 64/129
PP: 17 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
Conditions: Infiltrator Armor, 3 Tiny Servants (8 hours) 
Concentrating: - 


Armariel pointed at the other blade, trying to disrupt its pattern, but the spell dissipated before making contact.
*"Curses, that should have worked!"*

Armariel had gotten back on his feet, and tried to defend against the inevitable next attack with his battered shield, as best as he could.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  58/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -
Uncharacteristically for Ali, they only pointed their staff at the blade and enclosed it in a wall of force.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*Damian Hoster*
Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
AC: 24 HP: 126/126
PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17 
Conditions: --
Concentrating: --

Damian misty stepped next to the statue, trying to deactivate the artifact.




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Using Thieves' tools to deactivate the trap

(1d20+11)[*15*]

----------


## J-H

Ali creates a sphere of force around the remaining blade.  Thoradin and Armariel both attempt to dispel it, but are unable to do so.  Abi blasts the suit of armor  closest to the active blade (48 damage), causing it to rock in place as holes appear in it.  It still stands - odd for empty armor.

Damian teleports next to it, but cannot find any opening for tools or any switches, levers, or other apparent controls to interface with.

The sword-like rift in space passes through the Wall of Force unhindered, moving in a direct line for Abi, where it attempts to run her through twice, causing substantial bleeding as cloth and armor and flesh simply disappear wherever it cuts.

*Spoiler*
Show


Attack (1d20+18)[*27*] for (4d12)[*37*] force damage, plus (8d12)[*68*] on crit (18-20)
Attack (1d20+18)[*33*] for (4d12)[*34*] force damage, plus (8d12)[*55*] on crit (18-20)



*=> Ali, Tho, Arm, Abi, Dam*

----------


## Amnestic

*Abigail Klisi*
Halfling Genie Warlock
AC: 16 HP: 8/101
PP: 12 PIv: 10 PIs: 17 
Conditions: Mage Armour (8 hours), Elemental Gift (10 mins)
Concentrating: --

Pain ripped through her body as the blade passed through it. Clearly whatever she'd done had gotten its attention. "It didn't like that!" She calls out, spitting up some blood. The liquid drips down the distance the gap between her and the floor, and she gives chase, launching another barrage of stone bolts at the armour, trying to bring it down before she had another chunk lopped out of her. 




*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


*Bonus Action:* 
*Move:* Straight down and towards the armour - not got the map to work with at work (thanks firewall) but mostly she doesn't want to take fall damage if the blade keeps on her. I'm pretty sure it shouldn't get an OA on her?
*Action:* Eldritch Blast on the armour closest to the remaining blade.
*Beam 1:* (1d20+13)[*15*] *Damage:* (1d10+5)[*6*]
*Beam 2:* (1d20+13)[*19*] *Damage:* (1d10+5)[*6*]
*Beam 3:*(1d20+13)[*15*] *Damage:* (1d10+5)[*12*]

+5 magical bludgeoning damage on the first hit. No knockback on these.

My gloating about natural 1s last turn has given me two natural 2s instead this turn. Truly the dice gods are tricksters.

----------


## J-H

Abi's blast is enough to cause the suit of armor to collapse.  When it does, the animated blade winks out of existence, no longer sustained by magic.

With that, the room seems safe and at peace, aside from being flooded.

On the right side of the room are shelves containing silver-plated ceremonial objects  as well as a number of small chests, caskets, and boxes.  On the left side of the room are some racks and stands holding armor, clothing, and the like.

The gold and jewelry side of the room holds silver and mithril ceremonial objects worth 500gp, as well as a number of small chests and caskets containing further wealth (20 minutes of investigation and math reveals an additional 4,000gp in gems, gold, and silver, weighing a total of 200 lbs.), as well as a silver box holding 1,000gp in diamond dust.

The other side of the room contains several decorative weapons and jeweled accessories (bracers, shoulderpads, etc.) worth 500 gold in total as well as a robe that glows faintly, a cloak, and a wand.

Identification will reveal these to be a Mantle of Spell Resistance, a Robe of Stars, and a Wand of Fear.
*
You have stopped whatever foul plans were afoot, you have avenged the citizens of Eastram, and you are also substantially wealthier.  Success!

The End*

----------

